# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 2. dio

## Mukica

Inicijalni topic Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 1. dio s komentarima smo zakljucali jer je dostigao 4 stranice i sasvim izgubio svoju bit, a to je razgovor o neasistiranom porodu kod kuce. Ovdje mozete nastaviti komentirati pricu s naseg portala o neasistiranom porodu.

Dakle, topic postoji zato da bismo komentirali pricu tj. neasistirani porod kod kuće.
Molimo, drzite se teme.

----------


## Zorana

I sta je sada Petra odlucila, hoce li se i dalje javljati ili ne? Mene bi vise zanimala ovako javna pitanja o porodu nego javljanje putem maila. Npr. zanimalo bi me kako se njezin muz snalazio tijekom poroda, na koji nacin je "pridonosio" situaciji itd.

----------


## Poslid

nakon 3 carska reza ne mogu prežaliti činjenicu da je sve moglo biti drugačije samo da se na produ u našim bolnicama gleda i pristupa mu se drugačije.

Da sam priej 7 godina znala ono što znam danas, vjerojatno se ne bih usudila roditi kod kuće, ali bih se sigurno uputila u Graz u Kuću za porode.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Citam ovo sve ovdje i ne vjerujem... :/ 


Kroz cijelu raspravu na ovom topiku se ispreplicu asistirani i neasistirani porod kod kuce, kao dvije *bitno razlicite* stvari. Da li bi Petra ili NJM znali reanimirati dijete, konkretno intubirati ga, da je doslo do potrebe za istom. Sumnjam. Zanima me tko bi recimo u njihovom prici dijete intubirao jer to nije samo znanje vec ujedno i vjestina a o uvjezbanosti iste ovisi vrijeme koje ce dijete provesti u asfiksiji. Babice koje poradjaju vani sigurno znaju reanimirati i intubirati dijete. To je recimo moj mininum na koji bi ja pristala na svom porodu. Priroda je divna stvar ali ujedno zaboravljamo da je okrutna prema onima "s greskom", slabima, bolesnima. Ona ih jednostavno zrtvuje u ime evolucije, prema prirodnim zakonima red je da prezive samo najjaci i najzdraviji i oni s najboljom prilagodbom na dati okolis. Briga prirodu sto ce mojoj bebi recimo odmah po porodu zatrebati intubacija i što je beba u asfiksiji. Briga prirodu za bebe u poprecnom polozaju, nije izmislila mehanizam da se takve bebe rode. Zrtvovat ce i njih i njihove mame.  Ona je predvidila da ako nisi spreman za zivot, imas neku falinku, nisi ga niti zasluzio. Toliko ako cemo se striktno drzati zakona prirode na što se vidim mnogi ovdje pozivaju. 
Meni se recimo svidja porod kod kuce kao u Nizozemskoj ili Svedskoj (iako da se razumijemo u Svedskoj ces ispasti iz te kombinacije ako si pusac,  ili imas i najmnaju patologiju koja bi mogla dovesti do odstupanja od normale. Zato su to sigurni porodi jer su strogo definirani uvjeti a ujedno ne negiraju mogucnost da ce recimo zatrebati carski. U vikendici i moje tete u Svici, u bernskim Alpama, ali doduse 20 minuta od bolnice u Zweisimmenu rodila je svoje djece njena frendica babica po struci koja radi i porode u kuci, ali nije rodila sama unatoc svom iskustvu bas iz tog podrucja, unatoc tome da bi znala reanimirati i intubirati dijete, rodila je u prisustvu dvije svoje prijateljice babice. Pricala mij e da roditi sama za nju nije dolazilo u obzir unatoc svom njenom znanju i iskustvu. Divno je s njom pricati, bila je kod nas ovo ljeto na moru sa svojih dvoje djece, predivna zena, samo razgovor o porodu s njom je daleko od vizije da je priroda savrsena. Priroda jest savrsena za samu sebe, ali ne za nas. Ona eliminira na poprilicno grub nacin svoje pogreske, sve one koji su zbog neceg /genetske greske, razvojne greske, bolesti majke/ nesavrseni. Da li smo mi spremni pristati na to da nam dijete umre samo zato sto eto u jednom malom broju slucajeva nije sve tako savrseno od strane prirode kako neki ovdje to zele prikazati.  Lako je napisati da bi se dijete reanimiralo, ali tko bi to napravio u slucaju neasisitiranog poroda. Meni je reanimirati nekog i intubirati ga gotovo svakodnevnica ali nemam bas romantizirani pristup tome da radjam sama doma i da bi sigurno bila u stanju to napraviti svojoj bebi (cak je i ogromna razlika u polozaju i anatomiji grkljanja kod beba i odraslih ali da zanemarimo te sitnice). MM sigurno to ne bi znao daprocita ne znam koliko Odentovih knjiga i visi mjesecima na raznoraznim sajtovima.   
Ne treba zeni uopce Odent da bi rodila dijete. Zena moze roditi sama, bez icije pomoci u najvecem broju slucajeva, uz uvjet da pristaje na gore spomenute greske priorde i prihvatljiv joj je nacin kako priroda svoje greske jednostavno ispravlja. Meni recimo nije prihvatljivo da izgubim bebu samo zato jer priroda ponekad grijesi, zato ne bi nikada rodila neasistirano. 
Poznam samo dvije zene koje su rodile neasistirano kod kuce. Jedna je moja susjeda s mora, rodila je 1969. kada nije bas bilo uobicajeno roditi doma, nije nikome rekla za svoju odluku. I nije joj trebao Odent, niti raznorazni sajtovi, nije se niti educirala, jedva da je pismena. Ona je osoba koja je vjerovala da moze roditi ama, nikome nije o tome govorila, drzala je da je porodjaj prirodan i ona je rodila u svojoj sobi, sama, sama je sve obavila oko djeteta. Ona crvsto vjeruje u sebe toliko da je recimo zadnjih 5 godina (najmanje) "uzgajala" svoj karfiol na lijevoj dojci jer je vjerovala svom tijelu  i nije panicarila. Tako mi je tim rijecima obrazlozila svoje bjezanje od cinjenica da ima karcinom dojke, dok nije voda dosla do grla.  Jer eto ona oduvijek vjeruje u svoje instinkte i u savrsentvo svog tijela. Druga zena je zena koja ne zna objasniti zasto je rodila doma sama. Jednostavno nto nije planirala, imala je spremnu torbu za rodiliste ali kad je dobila trudove nije zvala muza na posao niti svekrvu koja je zivila par kuca dalje. Povukla se u sobu i rodila. Ovo je bilo u Imotskom negdje cca 1985. radi se o zeni jednog naseg poznanika. Rodila je sama, svekrva je dosla slucajno na sam kraj poroda i pomogla joj kad je sve vec bilo gotovo. Kasnije je rodila dvoje djece u bolnici i ni dan danas ne zna objasniti zasto je prvi put tako odlucila. Obje zene iz moje price su bile prvorotkinje, bez ikakvog iskustva i znanja o porodima. Srecom , oba slucaja su prosla bez komplikacija, medjutim to nam ne daje za pravo da tvrdimo da neasistirani porod nije rizik. Jer kad bi nesto poslo po zlu nitko vise ne bi priznao da je eto on tako sam odlucio roditi neasistirano, vec bi vjerojatno tvrdio da mu se slucajno dogodilo, da nije stigao po pomoc itd.... 
Studije koje Odent navodi su takve da za pojedine od njih i u samom komentaru pise da su suprotne nekim drugim studijama, zanimljivo je da su sve retrospektivne, case control, i slicne. A znamo koja je najvise razina znanstvenog dokaza : meta analiza bas zbog cinjenice da razlicito dizajnirane studije cak i one prospektivne, koje se smatraju vaznijima od ovih retrospektivnih, mogu dati razlicite rezultate. Moderne meta analize recimo nikada ne bi ukljucile case control studije i ovakve studije tamo navedene. danas se u meta analizi od nadjenih recimo 200 studija o jednom problemu dogadja da se preko 70% studija u startu ne ukljucuje u meta analize, odnosno smatraju se nistavnima jer u vrijeme kad su radjene nije koristena metodologija znanstvenog rada koja se danas smatra minimumom da se studija uzme u obzir za meta analizu. Recimo tamo uzme 200 ovisnika o amfetaminima i gleda učestalost medikalizacije poroda kod njih i kod duplo veceg broja njihovih brace i sestara koji nisu ovisnici (koji su im kao neka kontrokna skupina) ali niti su uzorci jednako veliki niti je metodologija dobra. Obrnuta je onoj koja se danas smatra prikaldnom. Prospektivno bi bilo bolje unaprijed zadati cilj istrazivanja, recimo uzeti skupine porod s epiduralnom vrs. bez epiduralne uz tocno odredjene druge kriterije koji mogu utjecati na ishod poroda, pa onda gledati koliko se ovisnika pojavilo u svakoj od tih ispitivanih skupina. 
Recimo, studija o upotrebi porodjajnih klijesta i vakuma je bez da se pitas koji je faktor doveo do toga da se forcpes i vakuum uopce upotrijebe i nije li bas hipoksija ili neki drugi razlog koji je prethodio uporabi forcpesa kod takvih teskih poroda koji nisu mogli biti dovrseni bez intervencije, dovela do kasnijih problema. 

Neasistirani porod drzim nepotrebim rizikom. Osim ako nisi skroz nacisto s time da priroda svoje "pogreske" obicno grubo uklanja s lica majcice Zemlje. I ne osvrce se za njima. I tako su ljudi ranije pristupali smrti bebe pri porodu, nije se na to gledalo kao na posebnu tragediju nego se islo raditi novo dijete (nadajuci se bebi bez falinke koju majka priroda nece morati stoga eliminirati)  Loše misljenje koje imam o neasistiranom porodu, uopce recimo nemam o pravilno indiciranom asistiranom porodu s babicama koje znaju sve sto treba a tu u prvom redu mislim na one prave hitnoce tipa intubacije, reanimacije i slicno. Tipa poroda u NL, Svedskoj, Svicarskoj. 
U bolnicu me moze dovesti svaka budala, ali na licu mjesta treba znati reagirati kada se radi doslovce o par minuta a kad je asfiksija i potreba za reanimacijom vec tu, onda je pravilo da radis reanimaciju tu di jesi, bolesnik tijekom reanimacije ne ide u transport, to mozemo zaboraviti. To se smatra strucnom pogreskom. Bas zbog te nedovoljne educiranosti HR babica u takvoj vrsti hitnoca ne vidim jos uvijek prostora da bi se u HR dozvolio legalan asistirani porod kod kuce.  Neasistirani ionako ostavljam na volju ovima koji vole ciste zakone prirode i spremni su se nositi s posljedicama istih i koji drze da bas nikada nije moguca i potrebna neka intervencija na porodu.

----------


## mama courage

drage moje

ne mogu se drzati teme kad ovako nesto imam prilike procitati....




> Moderatori vrlo lako preko IP adrese mogu provjeriti tko od kuda piše. Sada su ipak neke stvari malo jasnije, zar ne?


ne znam otkud petri pomisao da se kod nicka "nisam odavdje" radi o njenoj sestri? blefira, sumnja il je sigurna u ono sto je izrekla ?

no zanima me gore kvotirana rechenica. tocno je da moderatori (bilo kojeg foruma) vrlo lako preko IP adrese mogu provjeravati odakle se tko javlja i sto onda ???? koliko poznajem forume i administraciju istih (a petogodisnje iskustvo mi daje za pravo) samo u jako iznimnim slucajevima (odavanje osobnih podataka osobe koja zeli ostati anonimna, prijetnja drugom diskutantu s smrcu il fizickim nasiljem, spam, virus il sl) je adminu dozvoljeno da zahvaljujuci IP adresi nesto poduzme da zastiti forum i napadnute diskutante (prijava policiji i sl). al mu il moderatorima sigurno nije dozvoljeno odavati drugim diskutantima (*neistomisljenicima*) tko se krije iza cijeg nicka !

elem, stoga pitam: *sto je petra zeljela gornjom recenicom poruchiti ?* 


vezano za temu topica:

nalazim se u inozemstvu. danas sam bila kod svog ginekologa, inache zagrepchanina. pitala ga o porodu doma, jel se to obavlja i u zemlji u kojoj on prakticira. reche mi covjek da je porod doma kao da zavezanih ociju prelazis prometnu cestu. dodao je da *nitko* ne moze - pa cak ni on koji je toliko puta bio prisutan na porodu, covjek s ogromnim radnim stazom - biti siguran hoce li ijedan porod dobro proci il ce nesto krenuti po zlu. on osobno nije protiv ambulantnog poroda: zena dodje, porodi se i ako joj je do toga, nek za 2 sata ide doma. zna slucajeve porode doma gdje se dijete zaglavilo, glavica viri van, a tijelo jos unutra, pa hitnom u bolnicu. *kakve to tek posljedice ostavlja na dijete ?!?* (dodao je). za kraj je rekao da je to kriminalni chin prema djetetu. 

laik sam u medicini (kao pretpostavljam vecina vas), pa eto misljenje jos jednog strucnjaka na temu poroda doma. cisto topica radi.

a kad porod doma loshe krene, sumnjam da bi ijedan roditelj sebe krivio za tu odluku. opet bi bili svi drugi krivi, te losha vibra il polozaj mjeseca naspram zemlje...

----------


## fancy usisivac

Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani?? Ova babica koju znam je rodila prije ravno 10 godina kod kuce. Nisam ju pitala za sadasnju zakonsku regulativu. Znam da imaju kuce za porode. Ona je i radila bas u jednoj takvoj.

----------


## MGrubi

mala ispravka IP adresa kod MAXadsl-a se mjenja svaki put kad se kopćaš na net

----------


## zrinka

a asistirani porod kod kuce?
sto mislite o njemu?

----------

Asistirani porod (sa babicom) kod kuce je nesto sto zvuci jako dobro

----------


## Zorana

U svakom slucaju.  :Heart:

----------

Sto se tice neasistiranog poroda kod kuce, slazem se sa fancy usisivacem. Da je ovaj porod iz price nedajboze imao los kraj, pitam se ko bi ovdje pisao hvalospjeve takvoj odluci. Vjerojatno bi svi pricali o neodgovornosti, zanemarivanju, 21. stoljecu i slicno.

Za asistirani porod kuci, jedva cekam da postane kod nas mogucnost. Mozda za moje trece   :Smile:

----------


## summer

> Sto se tice neasistiranog poroda kod kuce, slazem se sa fancy usisivacem. Da je ovaj porod iz price nedajboze imao los kraj, pitam se ko bi ovdje pisao hvalospjeve takvoj odluci. Vjerojatno bi svi pricali o neodgovornosti, zanemarivanju, 21. stoljecu i slicno.
> 
> Za asistirani porod kuci, jedva cekam da postane kod nas mogucnost. Mozda za moje trece


Ovo bijah ja. Nije toliko mudro da bas treba potpisati, al eto   :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sto se tice neasistiranog poroda kod kuce, slazem se sa fancy usisivacem. Da je ovaj porod iz price nedajboze imao los kraj, pitam se ko bi ovdje pisao hvalospjeve takvoj odluci. Vjerojatno bi svi pricali o neodgovornosti, zanemarivanju, 21. stoljecu i slicno.
> 
> Za asistirani porod kuci, jedva cekam da postane kod nas mogucnost. Mozda za moje trece  
> 
> 
> Ovo bijah ja. Nije toliko mudro da bas treba potpisati, al eto


Al' ja ću ipak potpisati   :Smile:  . Slažem se s FU.

----------


## lidac2004

> zna slucajeve porode doma gdje se dijete zaglavilo, glavica viri van, a tijelo jos unutra, pa hitnom u bolnicu. *kakve to tek posljedice ostavlja na dijete ?!?* (dodao je). za kraj je rekao da je to kriminalni chin prema djetetu. 
> 
> laik sam u medicini (kao pretpostavljam vecina vas), pa eto misljenje jos jednog strucnjaka na temu poroda doma. cisto topica radi.
> 
> a kad porod doma loshe krene, sumnjam da bi ijedan roditelj sebe krivio za tu odluku. opet bi bili svi drugi krivi, te losha vibra il polozaj mjeseca naspram zemlje...



o tome ja pricam ali me niko ne dozivljava   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> no zanima me gore kvotirana rechenica. tocno je da moderatori (bilo kojeg foruma) vrlo lako preko IP adrese mogu provjeravati odakle se tko javlja i sto onda ???? koliko poznajem forume i administraciju istih (a petogodisnje iskustvo mi daje za pravo) samo u jako iznimnim slucajevima (odavanje osobnih podataka osobe koja zeli ostati anonimna, prijetnja drugom diskutantu s smrcu il fizickim nasiljem, spam, virus il sl) je adminu dozvoljeno da zahvaljujuci IP adresi nesto poduzme da zastiti forum i napadnute diskutante (prijava policiji i sl). al mu il moderatorima sigurno nije dozvoljeno odavati drugim diskutantima (neistomisljenicima) tko se krije iza cijeg nicka ! 
> 
> elem, stoga pitam: sto je petra zeljela gornjom recenicom poruchiti ?


Nisam ni moderator ni admin, ali kad njih dvije nema ovdje, a smeta me da ovoliko dugo ovo ostane neodgovoreno, samo da kazem da svi mi zaposleni oko foruma i portala dobro znamo sto je ip adresa i smatramo je osobnim podatkom svakog pojedinog clana/posjetitelja foruma i kao takvom, tajnim podatkom koji bi na zahtjev eventualno dobila abuse sluzba ISP-a ili neko slicno "tijelo". 
Nadam se da nitko nije mislio da je osoblje foruma ikome "dilalo" ip adrese posjetitelja foruma.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani?? Ova babica koju znam je rodila prije ravno 10 godina kod kuce. Nisam ju pitala za sadasnju zakonsku regulativu. Znam da imaju kuce za porode. Ona je i radila bas u jednoj takvoj.


Dozvoljen je, barem u tri kantona, njemackom, francuskom i talijanskom, koliko je meni poznato.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bilo mi je jako drago procitati pricu i predivna mi je slika Petre i njene obitelji. 
 :Heart:  
I onda procitam svu ovu raspravu i sve me to nekako razocara i rastuzi. Kako se danas reagira na sve sto je drugacije od normativa, kako se usuduje osudivati nekoga tko za sebe preuzima apsolutnu odgovornost itd. 
Mislim da totalno podcjenjujemo nasu prirodnu intuiciju... iskreno vjerujem da svaka zena moze znati za sto je/nije sposobna. Ja sam ucinila najbolje sto sam mogla slusajuci svoju intuiciju koja mi nije govorila da rodim doma (a razmisljala sam o takvoj opciji). Isto bih napravila (poslusala intuiciju) da mi je rekla nesto drugo. Petra je znala da to moze i uspjela je. Nadam se iskreno da se to ne bi usudila ako bi joj nesto iznutra govorilo da to mozda nije najpametnije.

Ne mozemo predvidjeti sve u svom zivotu i bez nekakvog vodstva, koliko racionalnog i istrazivackog, toliko i intuitivnog, mozemo se jednostavno prepustati masovnoj rijeci i masovnoj odgovornosti. I tada nas nitko nece napadati. Ima i u tome nesto.  :/ Ali ne radjamo se svi takvi.

__________________________________________________  _______

S obzirom da je netko spomenuo njihov odlazak kod Sai Babe, ja sam povezala ovu pricu sa jednom za koju sam cula. Radilo se o tome da je majci ostao komadic posteljice i iz toga su nastali neki (ne znam kakvi problemi). Da li je to ova prica, ne znam. U svakom slucaju, u prici za koju sam cula, bebica je super, sve 5. 

I ja znam za neke primjere zena koje su rodile doma i sve imaju srecu da su im bebaci bili stvarno mali.... mojeg nije bilo lako "izgurati" niti u vodi, niti uz asistiranje babice. Zato je moja intuicija i rekla da putujem u Rijeku s trudovima (a i to ce vjerojatno naici na osudu)... nisam pomislila ni na dom, niti na Zg rodilista. 

I meni je bilo prekrasno, kao doma, u Rijeci.   :Heart:   Ali radi srece i slucajnosti... i jos mi puno, puno imamo za raditi na tome da se zene tijekom trudova usmjere na porodaj a ne na borbu. Hvala Barbari sto je moj 2. porodaj bio bez borbe s osobljem!!   :Love:  Hvala Petri sto nas podsjeca na zensku snagu! Hvala Rodama sto rade na jednom i na drugom.   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> Dozvoljen je, barem u tri kantona, njemackom, francuskom i talijanskom, koliko je meni poznato.


nije tebi nista poznato. svicarska ima 26 kantona. ne postoji njemacki, francuski i talijanski kanton. postoje govorna podrucja ta tri sluzbena jezika (plus retoromanski), koja uglavnom obuhvataju vishe kantona.

----------


## suncokret

Potpisujem fancy usisavač od riječi do riječi.
Sve je to divno i krasno dok ne pođe nešto po zlu. Točno je da bi velika većina žena mogla tako roditi i da je to vjerojatno divan doživljaj, samo zagovornici neasistiranog poroda zaboravljaju da nema načina da vam neko (pa ni vaša intuicija) kaže hoće li kod vas sve proći u redu ili neće.
Pa zasad je tko voli nek izvoli, no po meni je to ugrožavanje djetetovog života. Pa neka je mogućnost lošeg ishoda i 0.00001% vjerujem da nitko ne bi htio činiti taj postotak, a ni najveći zagovornici neasistiranog poroda ne mogu tvrditi da nema situacija u kojima je život djeteta ugrožen i kad je babica s rodiljom i da sigurno ima i slučajeva s manje sretnim ishodom od ovog s portala.

----------


## fancy usisivac

MC, i ja se sad cudim koji vrazji kantoni njemacki, francuski, talijanski..... Kanton Bern na koji sam ja mislila u ovoj prici o babici je dominantno njemacko govorno podrucje ali u zapadnom dijelu ima dosta mjesta gdje se govori francuski. Kanton stoga ne moze biti njemacki sam po sebi. 


Lako je sad trkeljati o intuiciji kad sve dobro prodje. Nije se Petra oslonila samo na intuiciju, kladim se da je znala i neke konkretne podatke o svojoj trudnoci tipa da recimo NEMA kompletnu placentu previu. Bas me zanima jel bi joj intuicija skrenula paznju na to da je recimo ima a da nije nikada prije toga pregledana. I jel bi u uz svu svoju intuiciju i znanje uopce rodila vaginalno u tom slucaju. Ne znam kako ih onda intuicija ne uputi na to da fali dio posteljice. Srecom pa je i ta komplikcija s komadom posteljice prosla dobro iako vjerujem da su se u tom trenutku prestali oslanjati na intuiciju i cisto prirodne zakone. Mos misliti.  

Napisala sam vam gore kako je intuicija ipak jednom prevarila zenu koja se uvijek u zivotu oslanjala na nju. Toliko da nikada nije isla lijecniku. Intuicija joj je bila vodilja cijeli zivot pa i onda kad joj se raspadala dojka a ona je vjerovala u svoje tijelo, duboko je vjerovala i dan danas dok ide na kemo tvrdi da je ta rana na dojci od udarca koji ne moze zarasti. Po meni se oslanjala toliko da se to počelo kosilo sa zdravim razumom. 

Da je meni intuicija rekla da me muz  nakon početka trudova vozi u Rijeku vjerojatno bi rodila negdje na benzinskoj na Vratima Jadrana.

----------


## Felix

> Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani??


da, je. 99% sam sigurna da je *u cijeloj zapadnoj europi moguc asistirani porod kod kuce.*
naravno, njihove babice imaju mogucnost visokog skolovanja, sto nase jos uvijek nemaju.

----------


## fancy usisivac

meni je recimo intuicija govorila da odem roditi u Postojnu, cak sam se i raspitivala o uvjetima. Nisam otisla jer mi se nije camilo tamo danima pred porod a razum CISTI razum koji je ovdje toliko podcijenjen na ovom topiku mi je rekao da se zna dogoditi da i kod prvorotkinje porod bude brz i da je glupo nakon nastupa trudova kretati u Postojnu. I razum je bio pametniji od intuicije a drzim da se tu ne radi o nekakvoj posebnoj iznimci vec da je u pravilu tako.

----------


## swenova-mama

Fancy, bravo. 
MC :lol
I samo da dodam, preuzimanje odgovornosti je krasna stvar, ali i u kaznenom zakonu je predvidjena kazna ukoliko se ugrozava zivot nekog drugog. A u ovom slucaju je to dijete.

----------


## Zorana

Ja bi samo napisala da ovo sasvim sigurno nije jedina tema oko koje se razilaze misljenja strucnjaka, tj. ginekologa. 
Mene npr. u Austriji nimalo ne bi bilo strah roditi doma jer je logisticka podrska jako dobro razvijena. I znam da se rodilja, u slucaju potrebe, stvarno jako brzo nadje u bolnici. Babice koje prisustvuju kucnim porodima su jako dobro obucene itd.
Doktori s kojima sam ja dolazila u kontakt tijekom svojih trudnoca nisu se nikada izjasnili o asistiranom porodu doma kao o necemu rizicnom. Pod uvjetom da je sve ok. Istina da se puno toga uzima kao faktor povecanja rizika komplikacija, npr. pusenje je jedan od njih. (slicno vrijedi i za porode u vodi)

Ako je nesto zakonom omoguceno, ne mislim da je bas toliko rizicno kako skeptici misle. Da uvijek nesto moze krenuti po zlu, moze. Ali, moze isto tako i u bolnici. 
Npr. babica koja je meni dolazila doma nakon ambulantnog poroda rodila je svojih troje djece doma. I prisustvovala je mnogim kucnim porodima. Nikad nista nije krenulo po zlu, niti ona zna za slucajeve svojih kolegica koje su prisustvovale porodu na kojem je nesto po zlu krenulo. Jel bi se sada i to moglo uzeti za mjerodavno ili ne?? Jer puno puta se desi da u bolnici nesto po zlu krene.
Ja sam uvijek za to da se kucni porod omoguci zenama koje bi se odlucile za taj korak. I, ako se oko kucnog poroda stvori dobra "podrska", ne mislim da je nista rizicniji od bolnickog poroda. Cak naprotiv.

Mislim da je to sve stvar gledista.  Navodi se usporedba kucnog poroda sa prelazenjem ceste zavezanih ociju. Ali, ako uzmemo u obzir koliko strah, neizvijesnost, ili kako moja babica kaze cak i sami prijevoz do bolnice, nepovoljno mogu utjecati na tijek poroda, sta je onda ustvari povezivanje ociju??
Koliko samo bolnickih poroda zavrsi raznoraznim intervencijama jednostavno zato sto se, htjeli mi to priznati ili ne, covjek previse uplece u prirodni tijek ovog procesa?
Ja nisam a priori za kucni porod. BIlo tko, ako se iz bilo kojeg razloga osjeca bolje u bolnici, trebao bi u bolnicu ici. Ali, ako jedna majka zeli donijeti na svijet dijete u svom domu, trebalo bi joj se to omoguciti. Uz osiguranje kvalitetne skrbi i potpore za slucaj da nesto krene kako ne treba.
I ne radi se samo o osiguranju potpore kucnim porodima....u Austriji su popularne tzv. kuce za porode. U kojima isto lijecnici nisu prisutni na porodima. A sve jako fino funkcionira, nesto na tragu kucnog poroda. Mozda bi se Felix mogla javiti....njezina prica o porodu u jednoj od takvih kuca je jako lijepa. Jel se i to moze nazvati setnjom preko ceste zavezanih ociju? 
Cisto ne vjerujem da nesto sto je zakonski i svakako odobreno i podrzano u nekim drzavama moze biti toliko rizicno koliko pojedini lijecnici nastoje to prikazati. A nesto moze ama bas uvijek poci po zlu.

Inace, svidja mi se post koji je napisala fancy usisavac.

----------


## Felix

> fancy usisivac prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani??
> 
> 
> da, je. 99% sam sigurna da je *u cijeloj zapadnoj europi moguc asistirani porod kod kuce.*
> .


100% sigurno za svicarsku, nasa emy s foruma je prije 10 mjeseci trebala roditi kod kuce. nazalost nije, ali opcija definitivno postoji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> nalazim se u inozemstvu. danas sam bila kod svog ginekologa, *inache zagrepchanina*. pitala ga o porodu doma, jel se to obavlja i u zemlji u kojoj on prakticira. reche mi covjek da je porod doma kao da zavezanih ociju prelazis prometnu cestu. dodao je da *nitko* ne moze - pa cak ni on koji je toliko puta bio prisutan na porodu, covjek s ogromnim radnim stazom - biti siguran hoce li ijedan porod dobro proci il ce nesto krenuti po zlu. on osobno nije protiv ambulantnog poroda: zena dodje, porodi se i ako joj je do toga, nek za 2 sata ide doma. zna slucajeve porode doma gdje se dijete zaglavilo, glavica viri van, a tijelo jos unutra, pa hitnom u bolnicu. *kakve to tek posljedice ostavlja na dijete ?!?* (dodao je). za kraj je rekao da je to kriminalni chin prema djetetu. 
> 
> laik sam u medicini (kao pretpostavljam vecina vas), pa eto misljenje jos jednog strucnjaka na temu poroda doma. cisto topica radi.


o da, ima stručnjaka i stručnjaka.
i vrlo je indikativno što to govori jedan Zagrepčanin.
jer zašto ne uzeti u obzir i sve one druge stručnjake koji isto tako s ogromnim radnim stažom i, za razliku od njega (tvog ginekologa), s iskustvom asistiranja kućnim porodima, podržavaju asistirani porod kod kuće kao barem jednako siguran onom bolničkom.
dal onda svi oni nemaju pojma što rade?
jesu li oni neodgovorni?

da li je M.Odent, vižljasti djedica od preko 70ak godina, koji ima ogromno iskustvo i u operacionoj sali, ali i na potpuno neinterventnim kućnim porodima (ne sjećam se više o koliko se tisuća poroda radi), znanstvenik i vizionar  koji je pokrenuo revoluciju u načinu rađanja  od 60ih na dalje, dal je on i ljudi poput njega za vas dovoljnog kredibiliteta?
Marsden Wagner?
Ina May Gaskins?
Beatrijs Smulders?
itko?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=885




> Mora da je stresno kad babice i doktori imaju drugačiju filozofiju o porodu. Njihova se filozofija najčešće odnosi na onu o babinjaštvu i medicinskom porodu, iako nije točno kad se kaže da svi doktori vjeruju u medicinski, a sve babice u babinjački model. Medicinski model vidi porod kao nužno opasan pa sugeriraju svim ženama da prođu kroz rutinske intervencije, te rode u bolnici kako bi si pružile sigurnost, dok babinjački model pruža više holistički pristup koji žene procjenjuje individualno - pristup koji često omogućuje ženama da rode kod kuće.
> 
> Iako je medicinski model godinama dominantan u našem društvu, *istraživači na svim poljima došli su do zaključka da je babinjački model točniji*, što se tiče samog pogleda na porod. Štoviše, sve više žena ponovo želi vratiti spiritualni i napredni aspekt poroda koji je kroz povijest gledan kao obred prolaska, a ne kao potencijalno opasan medicinski događaj.
> 
> Mnogo žena tijekom trudnoće dolazi po skrb onima koji prakticiraju medicinski model, iako to nije neophodno najbolji izbor. Iako obiteljski liječnici, ginekolozi i bolnice imaju svoju ulogu u skrbi žena s ozbiljnim zdravstvenim problemima ili žena kojima se problem dogodio tijekom trudnoće, *istraživanja pokazuju da bi velikoj većini žena bilo bolje kada bi izabrale babicu kao osobu koja bi se skrbila o njihovoj trudnoći.* Ujedno bi toj većini žena bio savjetovan porod kod kuće, zbog mnogih prednosti pred bolničkim porodom.

----------


## Zorana

Fancy, jel smatras onda da je cisto nerazumski sto su neke zene tijekom trudova putovale na porod u Rijeku? (imale su, koliko meni poznato, jako lijepe porode)
Vec sam na prvom dijelu ove teme napisala da se slazem kako je Petrin porod kao takav u mojim ocima prerizican.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2201




> Dr. Michel Odent - Kako razbiti začarani krug (treći dio)
> 
> 
> 
> Što bi bilo...
> 
> Da su se temeljne potrebe žene koja rađa prepoznale prije pola stoljeća, kada je moderna operacija carskim rezom postala poznata diljem svijeta, historija rađanja bi zasigurno krenula drugačijim smjerom. Prepoznao bi se i uvažio smisao primaljstva. Babice ne bi nestale, niti potpuno kao što se to dogodilo u nekim zemljama, niti de facto, kao u mnogim drugim zemljama gdje su izgubile autonomiju i svoju posebnost te postale zatočenice bolničkih protokola. Kada se uspoređuju zemlje i gradovi ili čak bolnice, moguće je pogoditi stupanj carskoga reza, uspoređujući broj ginekologa i broj babica u određenoj zemlji, gradu ili bolnici. U zemljama u kojima ginekolozi višestruko brojčano nadmašuju babice, babice su izgubile svoju autonomiju i broj carskog reza se munjevitom brzinom povećao. To se dogodilo u zemljama koje su inače vrlo različite jedna od druge, na primjer u Brazilu i nekim drugim latinoameričkim zemljama, Kini, Južnoj Koreji, Tajvanu, Turskoj, jugu Italije i Grčkoj.
> 
> Da su se potrebe žene koja rađa razumjele, ne bismo danas bili svjedoci druge ili treće generacije „visokotehnologiziranog“ poroda. Dobro je dokumentirana predispozicija za operativno dovršenje poroda koja se prenosi s majke na kći. Istraživanje provedeno u Utahu, SAD, koje je proučavalo sve žene rođene u toj državi u razdoblju između 1947. i 1957., a koje su rađale svoju djecu u razdoblju od 1970. do 1990., pokazalo je da kada žena ima carski zbog «nemogućnosti napredovanja trudova» (engl. failure to progress), šanse njezine kćeri da će imati jednoga dana carski rez povećavaju se 6 puta. Možemo se zapitati smanjuje li se postupno sposobnost rađanja pod utjecajem industijalizacije porođaja.
> ...

----------


## mama courage

> Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani??


prema svic. zakonu je, koliko znam, od poroda kod kuce dozvoljen samo *asistirani*. tj. s babicom. postoji lista babica koje poradjaju kod kuce. postoji i takodjer preporuke udruge babica tko se moze porodit doma. postoji i tzv. geburtshaus (kuce gdje se mozes porodit), njih 17 u svicarskoj.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ako je nesto zakonom omoguceno, ne mislim da je bas toliko rizicno kako skeptici misle. Da uvijek nesto moze krenuti po zlu, moze. Ali, moze isto tako i u bolnici.


na žalost statistike svugdje u svijetu pokazuju da upravo u bolnici, s interventnim pristupom porodu, ima puno većih šansi da nešto stvarno i pođe krivo.
to nije moja intuicija, to su fakti.
gdje god se istraživalo, potvrdilo se-tamo gdje ginekolozi "vode" porode-ima i više intervencija; tamo gdje su babice-ima ih manje.
uz jedanki mortalitet.
makes you think...

----------


## swenova-mama

> Mene npr. u Austriji nimalo ne bi bilo strah roditi doma jer je logisticka podrska jako dobro razvijena. I znam da se rodilja, u slucaju potrebe, stvarno jako brzo nadje u bolnici. Babice koje prisustvuju kucnim porodima su jako dobro obucene itd. 
> Doktori s kojima sam ja dolazila u kontakt tijekom svojih trudnoca nisu se nikada izjasnili o asistiranom porodu doma kao o necemu rizicnom. Pod uvjetom da je sve ok. Istina da se puno toga uzima kao faktor povecanja rizika komplikacija, npr. pusenje je jedan od njih.


jednu uredjenu drzavu, poput Austrije, nema nikakvog smisla komparirati s Hrvatskom. Nitko ne spori da su porodi u vlastitom domu prekrasna stvar koja je dobra i za zenu i za dijete. Ali, asistirani porodi u kojima ce dovoljno dobro obucena babica (ne ona koja je zavrsila srednju medicinsku, vec malo vise obuke i skole) prepoznati ide li sve kako treba i znati kad treba pozvati pomoc, a kad ne. Ali neasistirani porod doma smatram rizikom i neodgovornim postupkom u kojemu ugrozavas i svoj i djetetov zivot. Pritom mi je posve svejedno sto se ta zena moze ubiti- ona ej toga svjesna i na to pristaje. Pretpostavimo da je dovoljno procitala i zna sto se sve moze dogoditi. Ali s kojim pravom, ako vec ugrozava svoj zivot, ugrozava i djetetov?

MaHu, jedno pitanje, pokusala sam se registrirati, ali sam dala krivu mail adresu... Sto sad?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Jel u Svici jos uvijek dozvoljen porod kod kuce, mislim na asistirani??
> 			
> 		
> 
> prema svic. zakonu je, koliko znam, od poroda kod kuce dozvoljen samo *asistirani*. tj. s babicom. postoji lista babica koje poradjaju kod kuce. postoji i takodjer preporuke udruge babica tko se moze porodit doma. postoji i tzv. geburtshaus (kuce gdje se mozes porodit), njih 17 u svicarskoj.


pa u niti jednoj zemlji se ne može zabraniti neasistirani porod jer jednostavno svugdje se događa da neke žene neasistirano (nenamjerno) rode doma...ili u autu  :Grin:  .


razlika među zemljama je u tome što u nekima babice imaju edukaciju i samostalnost (dozvolu) da asistiraju kućnim porodima, što u HR (još) nemaju.

----------


## Felix

> meni je recimo intuicija govorila da odem roditi u Postojnu, cak sam se i raspitivala o uvjetima. Nisam otisla jer mi se nije camilo tamo danima pred porod a razum CISTI razum koji je ovdje toliko podcijenjen na ovom topiku mi je rekao da se zna dogoditi da i kod prvorotkinje porod bude brz i da je glupo nakon nastupa trudova kretati u Postojnu. I razum je bio pametniji od intuicije a drzim da se tu ne radi o nekakvoj posebnoj iznimci vec da je u pravilu tako.


meni su i razum i intuicija govorili da mogu poci u trudovima u kucu za porode u graz (bez lijecnika), iako su bili na manje od 5 minuta   :Laughing:  i bili su u pravu. gle cuda, kad sam stigla na odrediste, opustila se i podsvjesno osjetila 'sad sam na sigurnom, smijem roditi', trudovi su postali jaci i rodila sam brzo i lako. jer psiha i porod su neraskidivo povezani, koliko god to mnogi lijecnici negirali. porod je puuuno vise od cisto tjelesnog procesa.

da sam ostala u zagrebu, uopce ne sumnjam da bi od straha i panike sto idem u nase rodiliste gdje se moram svadjati ako zelim koliko toliko human porod, trudovi ili prestali ili nesto drugo poslo po krivu. to mi govore i intuicija (jer znam sebe) i razum (jer sam dovoljno educirana o porodu i svjesna situacije u hr).

ne bih se slozila da je razum pametniji od intuicije. samo smo izgubili dodir s intuicijom i tesko ju citamo.

----------


## Felix

swenovamama, ako imas problema s registracijom javi se anchie76, adminici.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> MaHu, jedno pitanje, pokusala sam se registrirati, ali sam dala krivu mail adresu... Sto sad?


uf, to se i meni desilo kada sam se davno pokušavala ulogirati :/.
pokušaj s drugom adresom ako ju imaš ili kontaktiraj anchie76, ona je adminica pa će znati  :Smile: .

----------


## mamma Juanita

...istovremeno s Felix.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zorana, po meni je razumnije doci u Rijeku prije termina ali meni to recimo nije bio gust, biti negdje van komocije svog doma i cekati porod. 

Ja vjerujem da su cure imale predivan porod u Rijeci. To stoji, ali isto tako stoji da bi jedan manji broj prvorotkinja rodio za nesto krace vrijeme no sto je potrebno da se dodje do Rijeke. Uz svo duzno postovanje prema porodu u Rijeci. Jest da se radi o malom broju ali neosporno je da to nij epametno ukoliko ti jedna od opcija nije da rodis negdje putem prije Rijeke. Medjutim, svatko odlucuje za sebe. Ja sam u sebi i sada provrtila u glavi mogucnost Graza recimo ili Postojne ali opet mi razum kaze: ako si prvi put prve trudove uopce osjetila iza 4 ujutro a rodila u 06 i 40 to ne moze biti razumno. Jedno je pricati o tome sto je razumno a jedno je pozivati se na nesto sto je vec obavljeno i srecom je dobro proslo. Moja mama je brata rodila turbo ekspresno iako je bio najveci od nas troje. Tako d ai taj faktor velicine bebe na koji se AnitaAZ poziva isto ne znaci previse. 

Mama juanita, brojni ginekolozi se spore oko poroda kod kuce i u bolnici, problem nije tako jasan kao dan. Cak i kad se uzme u obzir da je  populacija koja se odluci za porod u kuci  (kad govorimo o legalnom asistiranom u zapadnoj europi probrana vrlo strogo). Nije Odent jedini autoritet sto se toga tice, uvijek mozes naci studiju za i protiv cak i kad se govori o asistiranom porodu kod kuce kod low risk grupa rodilja. Recimo: 

[/url]http://www.homebirth.org.uk/homebirth6.htmhttp://<br />
<br />
<br />
A Ode...u IVF bebe.;-)

----------


## Zorana

Swenova mama, slazem se.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

FU, ma di si ti Odenta smjestila s IVF bebama i ljudima u bijelom :shock: ?

----------


## sw mama

ja bojkotiram Odenta iz neceg drugog. Ako je krenuo sa takvim pristupom porodima iz dobrih namjera, a vjerujem da jest, u jednom se trenu pogubio. Valjda onda kad je, kao i svi drugi, na svojim teorijama poceo zaradjivati silan novac. I onda je poceo s tim bedastocama da bebe sanjaju ljude u bijelom itd. itd. Svoje je teorije doveo do apsurda i dalje zaradjujuci na njima.

----------


## Saradadevii

"


> fancy usisivac"]Citam ovo sve ovdje i ne vjerujem... :/ 
> Kroz cijelu raspravu na ovom topiku se ispreplicu asistirani i neasistirani porod kod kuce, kao dvije *bitno razlicite* stvari.


zar se ne slazes s time da su to dvije bitno razlicite stvari?




> Da li bi Petra ili NJM znali reanimirati dijete, konkretno intubirati ga, da je doslo do potrebe za istom. Sumnjam. Zanima me tko bi recimo u njihovom prici dijete intubirao jer to nije samo znanje vec ujedno i vjestina a o uvjezbanosti iste ovisi vrijeme koje ce dijete provesti u asfiksiji. Babice koje poradjaju vani sigurno znaju reanimirati i intubirati dijete. To je recimo moj mininum na koji bi ja pristala na svom porodu.


Ne znam za roditelje ove price, ali dosta slicnih roditelja se samoobrazuje prije poroda (preko knjiga, tecajeva, medicinara koji su im bliski itd...) sto uciniti u slucajevima kada se javi problem. Postoje razliciti stupnjevi reanimacije. Babice u VB kada prisustvuju porodu kod kuce, imaju u opremi neku spravu za reanimaciju. Neke zene koje zele medicinski neasistirano rodit, nabave istu i obuce se kako je koristiti. U pravu si da je vazna i uvjezbanost. To je valjda rizik koji svako preuzima, i kada na porod kod kuce dodje babica koja nema puno iskustva s reanimacijom.
Ono sto bih naglasila za ovakve situacije je to da su one prije iznimka nego pravilo, pri porodu koji nije uznemiren, iako rizik uvijek postoji.





> Priroda je divna stvar ali ujedno zaboravljamo da je okrutna prema onima "s greskom", slabima, bolesnima. Ona ih jednostavno zrtvuje u ime evolucije, prema prirodnim zakonima red je da prezive samo najjaci i najzdraviji i oni s najboljom prilagodbom na dati okolis. Briga prirodu sto ce mojoj bebi recimo odmah po porodu zatrebati intubacija i što je beba u asfiksiji.


Neki smatraju da intervencije pri porodu vrlo cesto uzrokuju potrebu za intervencijama nakon poroda. Npr. ubrzavanje trudova moze biti uzrok poremecenog dotoka kisika iz majke u dijete.
Stres majke moze isto tako biti razlog stresa djeteta, ukljucujuci nedostatak kisika.
Zene koje odluce roditi kod kuce, u zapadnom drustvu, cesto to rade da bi bile neuznemirene, jer smatraju da neuznemireni porod smanjuje rizik od komplikacija tijekom poroda i nakon njega.





> Briga prirodu za bebe u poprecnom polozaju, nije izmislila mehanizam da se takve bebe rode. Zrtvovat ce i njih i njihove mame.  Ona je predvidila da ako nisi spreman za zivot, imas neku falinku, nisi ga niti zasluzio. Toliko ako cemo se striktno drzati zakona prirode na što se vidim mnogi ovdje pozivaju.


Priroda je cudnovata. Recimo, poprecni polozaj bebe. Nema nacina da se beba rodi ako ostane u poprecnom polozaju, bez carskog reza. Zato je carski rez bogomdana operacija koju je omogucio ljudski um i ljudsko umijece podareno ljudima od prirode (sposobnost da rjesavamo probleme i prosirujemo svoje mogucnosti). Medjutim, poprecan polozaj predstavlja jedan malen postotak polozaja tijekom trudnoce. Mozemo pretpostaviti da su zene prije umirale pri porodu u poprecnom polozaju i da je priroda nemilosrdna. Koliko se to cesto dogadjalo zbog tog razloga, tesko cemo saznati.
Ali mozemo pretpostaviti da poprecan polozaj nije prije bio toliko cest polozaj beba pri kraju trudnoce i da mozda danas postaje cesci (a razlozi se mogu potraziti i u tome sto se zivi puno manje "u skladu s prirodom"

Kada se zagovara nesto prirodno, to ne znaci da se sve ostalo iskljucuje. 
Kompjuter preko kojega sada komuniciram s tobom nije prirodni uradak, ali jest uradak ljudskoga uma koji ima (prirodne) sposobnosti da stvori nesto ovakvoga.
Dakle, mozemo pricati o prirodi i velicati je , a da ne odbacimo dostignuca moderne medicine (carski za transverzalu ili preeklampsiju ili prolaps pupkovine).




> Meni se recimo svidja porod kod kuce kao u Nizozemskoj ili Svedskoj (iako da se razumijemo u Svedskoj ces ispasti iz te kombinacije ako si pusac,  ili imas i najmnaju patologiju koja bi mogla dovesti do odstupanja od normale. Zato su to sigurni porodi jer su strogo definirani uvjeti a ujedno ne negiraju mogucnost da ce recimo zatrebati carski


.

Prema istrazivanjima provedenim o sigurnosti planiranog asistiranog poroda kod kuce, svaki porod kod kuce koji je planirani i medicinski asistiran je barem jednako toliko siguran kao porod u bolnici.
Ono sto Nizozemsku toliko odvaja od svih ostalih zemalja po tom pitanju nije samo to sto je sistem maternalne skrbi jako dobar, nego i stavovi ljudi, osobito zena, o porodu, koji su "tako dobri". Trudnoca se ne smatra bolesnim stanjem i porod je najnoramlniji fizioloski proces. 
Anegdota koja to potvrdjuje: poznanici s francusko-engleskim korijenima, ziveci u Nizozemskoj, otisli po svojem kulturoloskom defaultu u bolnicu kada su se trudovi utemeljili, tamo su im rekli da mogu natrag doma jer je sve urecu, ali vise nije bilo vremena, dijete se ubrzo rodilo, nakon dva sata od dolaska u bolnicu , bili su opet na putu za kucu. Poslije su ih nizozemski priljatelji ispitivali "Sto nije bilo u redu da ste otisli u bolnicu?"
Tata Francuz kaze: Bilo je sve u redu. Samo u nasoj glavi nije bilo u recu. U Francuskoj je trudnoca bolesti, a porod je visokorizican pothvat koji treba biti strogo kontoliran i nadgledan od strane visokoobucenih strucnjaka za patologiju. U Nizozemskoj je trudnoca normalno zdravo stanje, a porod normalan fizioloski proces.





> U vikendici i moje tete u Svici, u bernskim Alpama, ali doduse 20 minuta od bolnice u Zweisimmenu rodila je svoje djece njena frendica babica po struci koja radi i porode u kuci, ali nije rodila sama unatoc svom iskustvu bas iz tog podrucja, unatoc tome da bi znala reanimirati i intubirati dijete, rodila je u prisustvu dvije svoje prijateljice babice. Pricala mij e da roditi sama za nju nije dolazilo u obzir unatoc svom njenom znanju i iskustvu.


Prijateljica tvoje tete je mogla izabrati roditi kod kuce. Mnoge zene koje se odluce na neasistirani porodjaj kod kuce, odluce se zato jer NE MOGU imati asistirani porodjaj kod kuce. Ima i onih koje i da mogu/ i kada mogu, ipak izabiru neasistirani, ali njihovi razlozi su opet druga prica.
Jednom je moja prijateljica babica primijetila, nakon rodjenja svoje curice, da joj je to sto je bila babica samo odmagalo u trudovima (puno znas, puno mislis, nije dobro za porodjajnu fiziologiju) Dakle, biti babica mozda ne znaci biti idealni kandidat za neasistirani porod.




> samo razgovor o porodu s njom je daleko od vizije da je priroda savrsena. Priroda jest savrsena za samu sebe, ali ne za nas. Ona eliminira na poprilicno grub nacin svoje pogreske, sve one koji su zbog neceg /genetske greske, razvojne greske, bolesti majke/ nesavrseni. Da li smo mi spremni pristati na to da nam dijete umre samo zato sto eto u jednom malom broju slucajeva nije sve tako savrseno od strane prirode kako neki ovdje to zele prikazati.


Ja ne mislim da je priroda savrsena. 
Priroda ima svoje zakone i kada se oni postuju, ili barem pretjerano ne krse, tada nas svijet, cini se, bolje brodi svemirskim prostranstvima.
Sto se radjanja tice, cini mi se da priroda puno prije poroda samog, izrazi sebe kao veliku eliminatoricu, npr kroz spontane pobacaje (ciji broj, zanimljivo, cini se da raste....pitanje je da li je to nesavrsenost prirode ili nepostivanje njezinih zakona...). 




> Lako je napisati da bi se dijete reanimiralo, ali tko bi to napravio u slucaju neasisitiranog poroda. Meni je reanimirati nekog i intubirati ga gotovo svakodnevnica ali nemam bas romantizirani pristup tome da radjam sama doma i da bi sigurno bila u stanju to napraviti svojoj bebi (cak je i ogromna razlika u polozaju i anatomiji grkljanja kod beba i odraslih ali da zanemarimo te sitnice). MM sigurno to ne bi znao daprocita ne znam koliko Odentovih knjiga i visi mjesecima na raznoraznim sajtovima.



Roditi kod kuce,sama ili uz medicinsku asistenciju, nije nista romanticno. 
Najvjerojatnije ce biti manje uznemireno nego u bolnici, ali ni to nije garantirano.

Odent ne prica o reanimaciji, koliko sam ja upoznata i ne preporucuje trudnicama citanje nikakvih knjiga o porodu, pa tako ni njegovih.
Dapace, preporucuje setnje po mjesecini, ples i pjevanje, gledanje zvijezda u jasne ljetne noci i slicno. To moze biti romanticno.





> Ne treba zeni uopce Odent da bi rodila dijete. Zena moze roditi sama, bez icije pomoci u najvecem broju slucajeva, uz uvjet da pristaje na gore spomenute greske priorde i prihvatljiv joj je nacin kako priroda svoje greske jednostavno ispravlja. Meni recimo nije prihvatljivo da izgubim bebu samo zato jer priroda ponekad grijesi, zato ne bi nikada rodila neasistirano.


Apsolutno, nikakve knjige nisu potrebne da zene rode, inace bi vec davno izumrli kao vrsta.
Jedna gosca je preporucila Odenta, cini mi se, kao autora koji govori o jednom specificnom pristupu porodu i fizioloiji poroda, vaznosti neuznemirenog poroda itd... tako da se te ideje priblize onima kojima nisu poznate ili bliske.

Ne slazem se s tobom da bi gubitak djeteta pri neasistiranom porodu bio greska prirode, osobito zbog toga sto vecina smrti ili poremecaja zdravlja djeteta u perinatalnom periodu su uzrokovali ljudi.





> Poznam samo dvije zene koje su rodile neasistirano kod kuce. Jedna je moja susjeda s mora, rodila je 1969. kada nije bas bilo uobicajeno roditi doma, nije nikome rekla za svoju odluku. I nije joj trebao Odent, niti raznorazni sajtovi, nije se niti educirala, jedva da je pismena. Ona je osoba koja je vjerovala da moze roditi ama, nikome nije o tome govorila, drzala je da je porodjaj prirodan i ona je rodila u svojoj sobi, sama, sama je sve obavila oko djeteta. Ona crvsto vjeruje u sebe toliko da je recimo zadnjih 5 godina (najmanje) "uzgajala" svoj karfiol na lijevoj dojci jer je vjerovala svom tijelu  i nije panicarila. Tako mi je tim rijecima obrazlozila svoje bjezanje od cinjenica da ima karcinom dojke, dok nije voda dosla do grla.  Jer eto ona oduvijek vjeruje u svoje instinkte i u savrsentvo svog tijela.


pa mozda je u prvom slucaju bila u pravu u vjeru u svoje tijelo, a u drugom je pogrijesila. Ljudi grijese.





> Druga zena je zena koja ne zna objasniti zasto je rodila doma sama. Jednostavno nto nije planirala, imala je spremnu torbu za rodiliste ali kad je dobila trudove nije zvala muza na posao niti svekrvu koja je zivila par kuca dalje. Povukla se u sobu i rodila. Ovo je bilo u Imotskom negdje cca 1985. radi se o zeni jednog naseg poznanika. Rodila je sama, svekrva je dosla slucajno na sam kraj poroda i pomogla joj kad je sve vec bilo gotovo. Kasnije je rodila dvoje djece u bolnici i ni dan danas ne zna objasniti zasto je prvi put tako odlucila. Obje zene iz moje price su bile prvorotkinje, bez ikakvog iskustva i znanja o porodima. Srecom , oba slucaja su prosla bez komplikacija, medjutim to nam ne daje za pravo da tvrdimo da neasistirani porod nije rizik.


NIsam primijetila da je itko do sada rekao da ne postoji rizik pri neasistiranom porodu. Rizik uvijek postoji i pri asistiranom i pri neasistiranom.
Childbirth is as safe as life can be safe, kazu neki.

Zanimljiva mi je ta tvoja Imocanka, vrlo bi se dobro uklopila u Odenta da ju on procita; cak i to sto ne zna sama zasto je ostala doma.
Raspametila se kada su je puknuli hormoni ljubavi i zaboravila na sve, i na torbu i na rodiliste.   :Smile:  




> Jer kad bi nesto poslo po zlu nitko vise ne bi priznao da je eto on tako sam odlucio roditi neasistirano, vec bi vjerojatno tvrdio da mu se slucajno dogodilo, da nije stigao po pomoc itd....


ljudi se vade na svakakve nacine kada rade nesto sto je legalno ili moralno nepodobno.





> Studije koje Odent navodi su takve da za pojedine od njih i u samom komentaru pise da su suprotne nekim drugim studijama, zanimljivo je da su sve retrospektivne, case control, i slicne. A znamo koja je najvise razina znanstvenog dokaza : meta analiza bas zbog cinjenice da razlicito dizajnirane studije cak i one prospektivne, koje se smatraju vaznijima od ovih retrospektivnih, mogu dati razlicite rezultate.


To je baza podataka istrazivanja koja su napravljena na tu temu. Rezultati istrazivanja u svim podrucjima nisu uvjek u suglasju jedni s drugima, zato je potrebno dalje istrazivati. Zanimljivo je i zabrinjavajuce koliko malo studija ustvari ima na tu temu, a radi se o opstetrickim metodama i procedurama koje su vec duze vremena prisutne, cak protokolarne u mnogim dijelovima svijeta.





> Moderne meta analize recimo nikada ne bi ukljucile case control studije i ovakve studije tamo navedene. danas se u meta analizi od nadjenih recimo 200 studija o jednom problemu dogadja da se preko 70% studija u startu ne ukljucuje u meta analize, odnosno smatraju se nistavnima jer u vrijeme kad su radjene nije koristena metodologija znanstvenog rada koja se danas smatra minimumom da se studija uzme u obzir za meta analizu.


pliz, pojasni malo te meta analize...
ako zelis pratiti ucinke indukcije poroda na npr. emocionalni razvoj covjeka, moras dizajnirati studiju koja ce trajati barem 20-30 godina. mozda ce se danas ili u buducnosti naci netko tko ce raditi te prospektivne studije, ali rezultate ne bi saznala ni nasa djeca do ulaska u reproduktivnu dob. Retrospektivne studije su the second best, kada vec nema ovih prvih, a nema ih jer nikoga to nije zanimalo da to istrazuje ili se valjda nije smatralo vaznim.





> Recimo tamo uzme 200 ovisnika o amfetaminima i gleda učestalost medikalizacije poroda kod njih i kod duplo veceg broja njihovih brace i sestara koji nisu ovisnici (koji su im kao neka kontrokna skupina) ali niti su uzorci jednako veliki niti je metodologija dobra. Obrnuta je onoj koja se danas smatra prikaldnom. Prospektivno bi bilo bolje unaprijed zadati cilj istrazivanja, recimo uzeti skupine porod s epiduralnom vrs. bez epiduralne uz tocno odredjene druge kriterije koji mogu utjecati na ishod poroda, pa onda gledati koliko se ovisnika pojavilo u svakoj od tih ispitivanih skupina


. 

u nedostatku prospektivnih (tko ce ih financirati, mozda proizvodjaci epiduralne opreme? ili na drugoj strani, clanovi Attachment parenting society   :Smile:  ), mislim da je dobro imati na umu i retrospektivne.

Na stranu studije, meni i bez studija nesto govori da derivati morfija i sinteticki hormon tijekom poroda nije bas najbolja stvar, osobito ako je, uz drugaciji pristup, potpuno izbjeziva




> Recimo, studija o upotrebi porodjajnih klijesta i vakuma je bez da se pitas koji je faktor doveo do toga da se forcpes i vakuum uopce upotrijebe i nije li bas hipoksija ili neki drugi razlog koji je prethodio uporabi forcpesa kod takvih teskih poroda koji nisu mogli biti dovrseni bez intervencije, dovela do kasnijih problema.


ima tu i drugih zamjedbi. Npr. je li porod bio induciran, je li bio drogiran itd...Cini mi se da se u vecini navedenih istrazivanja govori o skupini rizicnih faktora, ne samo o jednom. Hipoksija se istrazivala kao faktor rizika za samoubojstvo gusenjem.




> Bas zbog te nedovoljne educiranosti HR babica u takvoj vrsti hitnoca ne vidim jos uvijek prostora da bi se u HR dozvolio legalan asistirani porod kod kuce.


Moguce bi bilo uvoziti babice dok se domace dovoljno ne educiraju i dovoljno ne osposobe. Hrvatska je mala zemlja, granice su blizu.




> Neasistirani ionako ostavljam na volju ovima koji vole ciste zakone prirode i spremni su se nositi s posljedicama istih i koji drze da bas nikada nije moguca i potrebna neka intervencija na porodu.


Mislim da zene jednostavno prihvate rizik, a ne da misle da nije nikada intervencija potrebna.

----------

> FU, ma di si ti Odenta smjestila s IVF bebama i ljudima u bijelom


mahu, to ti na zalost jesu njegove recenice.

----------


## Saradadevii

> FU, ma di si ti Odenta smjestila s IVF bebama i ljudima u bijelom :shock: ?


mene isto to zanima.

----------


## fancy usisivac

http://www.homebirth.org.uk/homebirth6.htm

Nisu bas tako jednoznacni gore navedeni podaci o riziku poroda kod kuce (A OPET naglasavam ASISTIRANOG) i u bolnici, ima dosta primjedaba na njih. 
Na ovom linku moze se vidjeti da neke studije govore i da je rizicniji porod kod kuce uz babicu nego u bolnici. Svatko moze staviti rezultate koji vuku vodu na njegov mlin. Iako generalno sam sklona asistiranom porodu kod kuce, sto vise toga procitas manje znas iako neki misle da je tu sve kristalno jasno kao dan. E pa bas i nije. 
Prave studije o neasistiranom nisu nazalost ili nasrecu napravljene.

----------


## mama courage

> o da, ima stručnjaka i stručnjaka. 
> i vrlo je indikativno što to govori jedan Zagrepčanin. 
> jer zašto ne uzeti u obzir i sve one druge stručnjake koji isto tako s ogromnim radnim stažom i, za razliku od njega (tvog ginekologa), s iskustvom asistiranja kućnim porodima, podržavaju asistirani porod kod kuće kao barem jednako siguran onom bolničkom. 
> dal onda svi oni nemaju pojma što rade? 
> jesu li oni neodgovorni?


dzizus  :Rolling Eyes:  spominjanje rijechi "zagrepchanin" se odnosilo na to da *nije svicarac* (na pocetku rekoh da sam u inozemstvu), nego "nash" covjek, koje nacionalnosti ne mogu s stopostotnom sigurnoscu tvrditi. zato sam upotrijebila ovaj vishe "regionalni" pojam, jer *sigurno* znam da je covjek rodjen u zagrebu. 

nakon svih hvalospijeva i spominjanja dr. odenta (od takodjer nepoznatih diskutanata) spomenuh rijeci mog jadnog i jedinog ginica, cisto da potpuno ne zastranimo u jednoumlju. a svatko nek za sebe odluchi kome ce povjerovati.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Dozvoljen je, barem u tri kantona, njemackom, francuskom i talijanskom, koliko je meni poznato.
> 			
> 		
> 
> nije tebi nista poznato. .


  :Laughing:  
pa nisi u pravu. nesto nije, ali nesto i je.
mislila sam na govorna podrucja, imam dvije prijateljice u njemackom i francuskom pa mi kazu da , sto se poroda tice, u njemackom je lakse roditi kod kuce (lakse naci babicu koja to moze raditi) nego u francuskom ili talijanskom (ima ih manje)

kako je u romanskom, ne znam.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.homebirth.org.uk/homebirth6.htm
> 
> Nisu bas tako jednoznacni gore navedeni podaci o riziku poroda kod kuce (A OPET naglasavam ASISTIRANOG) i u bolnici, ima dosta primjedaba na njih. 
> Na ovom linku moze se vidjeti da neke studije govore i da je rizicniji porod kod kuce uz babicu nego u bolnici. Svatko moze staviti rezultate koji vuku vodu na njegov mlin. Iako generalno sam sklona asistiranom porodu kod kuce, sto vise toga procitas manje znas iako neki misle da je tu sve kristalno jasno kao dan. E pa bas i nije. 
> Prave studije o neasistiranom nisu nazalost ili nasrecu napravljene.


a ovo ti je promaklo:



> *He mysteriously chose to ignore several recent studies which found excellent outcomes for home birth in the UK itself.* 
> A number of experts wrote to disagree with Professor Drife's interpretations - Doctors Gavin Young and Edmund Hey stated:
> *
> "Since the study groups were dissimilar it is about as helpful as saying that a man and a dog have an average of three legs*.....(Drife) did not compare like with like, and he merged groups who should be advised differently. Most women can be told that, as long as they continue to accept professional advice, they are as safe delivering at home as in hospital. For others with a twin, breech, or post-term pregnancy the increased risk of home birth is probably even greater than Drife's figure suggests. "
> 
> Professor Geoffrey Chamberlain drew attention to the National Birthday Trust Fund's findings: 
> 
> "We concluded that there was no evidence that women who had been screened properly in the antenatal period and planned a booked delivery for home had any higher risk than a similar group of women who delivered in hospital."

----------


## mamma Juanita

> o da, ima stručnjaka i stručnjaka. 
> i vrlo je indikativno što to govori jedan Zagrepčanin. 
> jer zašto ne uzeti u obzir i sve one druge stručnjake koji isto tako s ogromnim radnim stažom i, za razliku od njega (tvog ginekologa), s iskustvom asistiranja kućnim porodima, podržavaju asistirani porod kod kuće kao barem jednako siguran onom bolničkom. 
> dal onda svi oni nemaju pojma što rade? 
> jesu li oni neodgovorni? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> dzizus  spominjanje rijechi "zagrepchanin" se odnosilo na to da *nije svicarac* (na pocetku rekoh da sam u inozemstvu), nego "nash" covjek, koje nacionalnosti ne mogu s stopostotnom sigurnoscu tvrditi. zato sam upotrijebila ovaj vishe "regionalni" pojam, jer *sigurno* znam da je covjek rodjen u zagrebu.


sori, ne čitam ti misli  :Smile: .
a nije ni toliko važno jel Zagrepčanin, uglavnom , s ovih prostora je.

----------


## Saradadevii

> brojni ginekolozi se spore oko poroda kod kuce i u bolnici, problem nije tako jasan kao dan.


ginekolozi nemaju veze s porodima kod kuce u zapadnoj Europi.
Cijela polemika je uglavnom izmedju babica i ginekologa

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja bojkotiram Odenta iz neceg drugog. Ako je krenuo sa takvim pristupom porodima iz dobrih namjera, a vjerujem da jest, u jednom se trenu pogubio. Valjda onda kad je, kao i svi drugi, na svojim teorijama poceo zaradjivati silan novac. I onda je poceo s tim bedastocama da bebe sanjaju ljude u bijelom itd. itd. Svoje je teorije doveo do apsurda i dalje zaradjujuci na njima.


swenova mama, koje bi to bile teorije dovedene do apsurda?

prošla sam njegov tečaj za doule, pročitala nekoliko njegovih knjiga i uopće nemam takav dojam.
možda me prosvijetliš  :Grin:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

...tj. ako misliš na te ljude u bijelom, daj nam neki link.
do sad to nisam povezivala s njim.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Saradadevii, meni je uopce bespredmetno raspravljati o reanimaciji kao necemu sto se laici doma vjezbaju. Vi ste ovdje raspravljale o reanimaciji a ne Odent. I nasla sam z ashodno reci da je lako napisati da bi netko reanimirao dijete ali ja pitam u Petrinom slucaju konkretno tko. Svoje prve intubacije nisam nikada radila sam, uvijek je uz mene bio netko tko je u tome vjestiji od mene da bi po potrebi uskocio. jer to se ne moze nauciti iz knjige nazalost. To moras vjezbati. Ako si ikada probala intubirati lutku za vjezbanje i covjeka shvatila si da to nije isto. I zato se ja sa zivotom svoje bebe ne bi kockala na taj nacin. Jedno je pricati teoretski o reanimaciji a jedno je znati ju napraviti, ali ne tako da intubiraš nakon deset pokusaja dok je netko u asfiksiji. Meni je glavna zamjerka nemogucnost reagiranja u pravoj hitnoci za koju imas 2 minute. 

A da priroda grijesi stoji. Bas zato nisam kao primjere navela ona stanja koja mogu biti isprovocirana ljudskim uplitanjem u proces poroda (recimo kao sto je dorzoposteriorni zadak koji nastaje obicno zbog lose vodjenog poroda i uglavnom je fatalan) nego sam navela poprecni polozaj, placentu previju koji su takvi kakvi jesu, imaju svoju ucestalost ali i nazalost fatalne posljedice bez prave intervencije. Da ne bismo brkali uplitanje u porod i slucajeve koje je priroda odlucila zanemariti. 

Prospektivne studije se rade bez obzira na to sto mnoge traju dugo, za sve autoimune bolesti, tumore, hormonsko nadomjesno lijecenje, imas tako jako duga pracenja jer tako mora biti napravljeno. Sama sudjelujem u studijama gdje se pacijenti prate i po deset godina. Ja sad odradjume sedmu godinu jedne studije i cudim se di je to proslo. Nisu to nikave iznimke kao sto ti mislis. I patogeneza drugih stanja se istrazuje desetljecima. Samo lakse je uzeti 200 amfetaminskih ovisnika i nabrzaka nesto objaviti nego napraviti istrazivanje kako treba sto sam gore podrobno opisala. 


Gubitak i smrt bebe pri neasistiranom porodu za tebe nije greska prirode kazes. Nego sta to za tebe jest?? Priroda nam je dal amogucnost da donesemo bebu na svijest, ali u manjem postoku slucajeva nije rjesila sve pogreske koje se pri tome mogu dogoditi. Recimo imas kompletnu placentu previju ili poprecni polo zaj. Cija je to greska?? Po meni prirode.

----------

ma Hu, recimo ova:
Do Caeserean Moms bond less with their baby?

That's the claim of Michael Odent, MD, a French obstetrician, who stated at recent medical conference that women who give birth by Cesarean section don't experience the release of the hormone oxytocin that causes her to fall in love with her child. As a result, she doesn't bond with her child like a woman who gives birth vaginally. 

Mislis da je u pravu?

potom ona o tome da su muzevi i ocevi bespotrebni na porodu sto je izjavio za BBC ima tome nesto vremena. Mislis da je i tu u pravu?

Sta kazes na ovu?
Dr. Odent also noted that taking painkillers, such as a general anaesthetic or an epidural, could negatively affect bonding between the mother and child in the first crucial hours. Inducing labour with artificial hormones could also be equally damaging.
Mislim, slozila bih se da ce epiduralna omesti tiskanje, ali stvaranje povezanosti majke i djeteta?

ima toga jos al mi se ne da traziti. islim da je ova slavna recenica o sanjanju ljudi u bijeom iz knjige Farmeri i ostetriticari, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## fancy usisivac

saradadevii, nigdje nisam  napisala da porode kod kuce rade ginekolozi vec da rezultati studija o tome nisu jednoznacni pa se temeljem tih studija ginekolozi medjusobno spore ovisnoo tome koju struju zastupaju.  Vrlo su sarolike studije pa tako i rezultati. I zamjerka je na one koje tvrde da je porod kod kuce sigurniji da je u populaciji zena koje radjaju u bolnici ipak vise zena s komplikacijama tijekom same trudnoce a ne poroda tj da istrazivane skupine nisu bas najbolje ujednacene. 

MaHu, nista meni nije promaklo, bas naprotiv naglasila sam da nista nije bas tako jednoznacno kako neki ovdje zele prikazati.

----------


## Saradadevii

Gost, u pravu si, to su sve njegove ideje i o njima smo raspravljali nasiroko na topiku Istinski neinterventni porod po Michelu Odnetu, u rubrici Porod.

Meni su osobno prihvatljive, ali niti on, niti ja (koliko ih razumijem) ne govori o tome kao apsolutnoj nuznosti i determiniranosti.
Stupanj bondinga nije lako mjeriti.

oksitocin je hormon koji sudjeluje u svim "ljubavnim" situacijama pa na tom tragu ide ideja da sto vise ga je otpusteno pri porodu, to su vece sanse za bondingom


o ocevima isto je bilo dosta govora na ovim gore topicima, on misli da oni mogu i u najvecem broju slucajeva, ometaju fizioloiju poroda, nisam ga cula da je rekao da su bespotrebni, dapace, misli da su jako korisni da obavljaju stvari po kuci vezane za pripemu za porod .

----------


## Saradadevii

> ima toga jos al mi se ne da traziti. islim da je ova slavna recenica o sanjanju ljudi u bijeom iz knjige Farmeri i ostetriticari, ali nisam sigurna.


ponovno cu procitati knjigu

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zanimljivo je kako ljudi podrctaju smao no sto im pase. 

Zasto maHu nisi podebljala ovu recenicu iz istog teksta da bi do izrazaja doslo svo savrsenstvo prirode: *For others with a twin, breech, or post-term pregnancy the increased risk of home birth is probably even greater than Drife's figure suggests. "* 

Ne drzim nikome stangu samo naglasavam kako jos uvijek ima prostora za daljnja  istrazivanja svega ovoga. To sto za neke stvari treba 20 godina, jasno da treba, i ne moze se do saznanja doci precicom. Ako s eo drugim stvarima mogu raditi dugotrajne studije zasto se ne bi i o ovoj tematici. 

Saradadevii, meta analize su ti ipo vrijednosti  ispred randomiziranih prospektivnih ispitivanja tako da ti ne stoji tvrdnja da su retrospektivne "second the best". No, no. Prve su meta analize po vrijednosti dokaza, onda randomizirane prospektivne itd...cak i case control porspketivne stoje bolje od retrospektivnih. 
Meta analize su pogotov vazne kad je ispitivani dogadjaj rijedak i onda u RCT dobijes jednu studiju koja pokazuje znacajnu razliku a drugu da ne pokazuju samo zato sto je sam ispitivani dogodjaj prerijedak. Za meta nalaize jedino moras jasno postaviti kriterije koje sve studije koje se bave odredjenim problemom ukljuciti tako da se na kraju dogadja da nadjes hrpu studija ali ih malo zadovolji kriterije za ukljucenje u meta analizu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> saradadevii, nigdje nisam napisala da porode kod kuce rade ginekolozi vec da rezultati studija o tome nisu jednoznacni pa se temeljem tih studija ginekolozi medjusobno spore ovisnoo tome koju struju zastupaju


U VB, SADu, NZ, Australiji su nezavisne babice te koje zagovaraju sigurnost planiranog asistiranog poroda kod kuce. S druge strane, ginekolozi ju uglavnom osporavaju. To je i politicko pitanje tako da nejednoznacnost studija je potpuno razumljiva.

Primjedba o raznolikosti grupa zena koje radjaju kod kuce i u bolnici stoji.
Bilo bi zanimljivo pronaci istrazivanje, ako postoji, koje je uzimalo u obzir samo bolnicku populaciju "nerizicnih" rodilja, ali i to bi isto imalo svoje neobjektivnosti jer se pojam rizika razlicito interpretira u razlicitim zemljama.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ako s eo drugim stvarima mogu raditi dugotrajne studije zasto se ne bi i o ovoj tematici.


mozda zato sto ih ne smatraju vaznim. Drzmo fige da se neko dosjeti.

trebas mi objasniti sto je to meta analiza u znanosti jerbo ne znam i kako bi se to primijenilo na istrazivanje o utjecaju, recimo, carskog na bonding.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Gubitak i smrt bebe pri neasistiranom porodu za tebe nije greska prirode kazes. Nego sta to za tebe jest??


zasto bi bila greska prirode, umre li pri asistiranom ili neasistiranom. Pa nije priroda u gresci zato sto ljudi umiru.
Ako bi dijete prezivjelo uz pomoc reanimatorice, koje nije bilo, ni onda nije greska prirode nego ljudska greska, rezultat rizika koji su odlucili preuzeti.




> Priroda nam je dal amogucnost da donesemo bebu na svijest, ali u manjem postoku slucajeva nije rjesila sve pogreske koje se pri tome mogu dogoditi. Recimo imas kompletnu placentu previju ili poprecni polo zaj. Cija je to greska?? Po meni prirode.


To je greska samo ako gledas na prirodu kao na nesto sto sve sto je zapocelo zivot mora i dovrsiti u prosjecnom vijeku trajanja specificnom za vrstu. Priroda uglavnom to tako ne radi i meni to ne znaci da je onda to njezina greska.Posadis 20 sjemenki graska i iznikne ih pet. 
Mi smo vrsta koja moze vise interferirati u prirodu nego grasak i zato mozemo napraviti carski kod poprecnog polozaja ili potpune placente preavie. Ali oboje je rijetko. Dakle, indikacije za carski nisu u 25 posto svih poroda. Indikacije su 25 posto zato jer smo mi nesto poremetili, ne priroda.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Prospektivne studije se rade bez obzira na to sto mnoge traju dugo, za sve autoimune bolesti, tumore, hormonsko nadomjesno lijecenje, imas tako jako duga pracenja jer tako mora biti napravljeno. Sama sudjelujem u studijama gdje se pacijenti prate i po deset godina. Ja sad odradjume sedmu godinu jedne studije i cudim se di je to proslo. Nisu to nikave iznimke kao sto ti mislis. I patogeneza drugih stanja se istrazuje desetljecima. Samo lakse je uzeti 200 amfetaminskih ovisnika i nabrzaka nesto objaviti nego napraviti istrazivanje kako treba sto sam gore podrobno opisala.


Te tvoje prospektivne studije od nekoliko desetljeca djeluju jako dobro.
Ali njih , cini se , nema na ovom podrucju. Nije Odent radio niti jednu od ovih gore studija pa da bi ga se okrivilo da ih je napravio traljavo, izvukao ih je sa svih strana, sve relevantne za dogadjaje iz primarno perioda i stavio u bazu podataka. 
On sam kaze da takvih studija nema puno, (ma kakve one bile, prospektivne, rct ....).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Zanimljivo je kako ljudi podrctaju smao no sto im pase. 
> 
> Zasto maHu nisi podebljala ovu recenicu iz istog teksta da bi do izrazaja doslo svo savrsenstvo prirode: *For others with a twin, breech, or post-term pregnancy the increased risk of home birth is probably even greater than Drife's figure suggests. "*


pa zato što si ti dala link na nešto što bi trebalo osporiti tvrdnju da su porodi kod kuće jednako sigurni ili sigurniji nego bolnički.
one moje podebljane rečenice pokazuju da to nije tako.
i čini mi se vrlo tendenciozno u isti koš ubaciti i high risk trudnoće kao što su ove navedene.
idem sad spavat, za danas više nema snage  :Kiss:  .

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ono sto ja cijelo vrijeme pricam je da to nije tako jednostavan problem. I sama sam napisala da bi u drugim uvjetima, u HR sigurno ne, rodila asistirano kod kuce. Govorim samo da su studije manjkave. 

A studije koje traju jako dugo nisu "moja" izmisljotina, ne kuzim cemu ovo gore "te tvoje prospektivne studije". Postoje za mnogo toga u medicini, npr epidemiologiju raka, patogenezu autoimunih bolesti itd.. koju recimo ne mozes istrazivati prateci nesto par godina pa objaviti rezultate. Ali to je vec ozbiljan posao i na njemu se ne vrti veliki novac, vec su mukotrpan rad. 

MaHu, ja nisam nista podebljavala, stavim citat ili link pa nek svatko cita i tumaci kako mu volja. Samo sam ti skrecem paznju pa uvijek mozes podebljati ono stoti pase i da nije to bas podrucje jasno kao dan kako ste ovdje zeljele prikazati.

----------


## Felix

> Primjedba o raznolikosti grupa zena koje radjaju kod kuce i u bolnici stoji.
> Bilo bi zanimljivo pronaci istrazivanje, ako postoji, koje je uzimalo u obzir samo bolnicku populaciju "nerizicnih" rodilja, ali i to bi isto imalo svoje neobjektivnosti jer se pojam rizika razlicito interpretira u razlicitim zemljama.


saradadevii, otvori homebirth sheile kitzinger (ako je kod tebe). negdje na pocetku knjige ima par tablica sa istrazivanjima outcomea poroda po kategorijama: low/high risk, asistencija lijecnika/primalje, kod kuce/ u bolnici. ono sto je simptomaticno je da se za low risk rodilje (uredna trudnoca, beba glavom dolje, i sl.) pokazala dosta velika razlika u smrtnosti, apgaru itd. u korist poroda kod kuce i asistencije samo primalje. takodjer, asistencija samo primalje je u svim skupinama (ako se dobro sjecam) imala (puno) bolji ishod nego asistencija i lijecnika, kako kod kuce, tako u bolnici.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> MaHu, ja nisam nista podebljavala, stavim citat ili link pa nek svatko cita i tumaci kako mu volja. Samo sam ti skrecem paznju pa uvijek mozes podebljati ono stoti pase i da nije to bas podrucje jasno kao dan kako ste ovdje zeljele prikazati.


mislim da nisi bila baš tako neutralna, bez obzira na podebljavanja ili ne  :Wink: .
ja sam podebljala ono što sam htjela naglasiti kao protuargument, no ne bih puno više o tome .




> A studije koje traju jako dugo nisu "moja" izmisljotina, ne kuzim cemu ovo gore "te tvoje prospektivne studije". Postoje za mnogo toga u medicini, npr epidemiologiju raka, patogenezu autoimunih bolesti itd.. koju recimo ne mozes istrazivati prateci nesto par godina pa objaviti rezultate. Ali to je vec ozbiljan posao i na njemu se ne vrti veliki novac, vec su mukotrpan rad.


mislim da nisi dobro shvatila Saradadevii, sigurno ti se nije izrugivala, pa baš je ona negdje prije napisala otprilike da bi bilo idealno kada bi te studije trajale barem 10ak godina, da se vidi utjecaj perioda oko poroda na kasniji život, a to jew upravo ono čemu teži Odent u svojoj Primal health search database.
pitala je da objasniš što su točno meta studije i naglasila kako nema baš puno  RCL na ovom području, što je stvarno zabrinjavajuće, pa imaš taj "second best" u obliku ostalih, tek sekundarno dobrih studija.

i na koji se to način može zgrnuti novac na studijama koje pokazuju rizike interventnog poroda?

----------


## wildflower

evo nesto o meta-analizi s wikipedije  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo, opet ću podcrtavati  :Grin: 
i čini se da se svi slažemo s tim da tih studija nema dovoljno i da bi bilo bolje da ih ima više.
zašto se rade neke druge studije, a ove se ignoriraju, to je druga (duga) priča. 


> *Te tvoje prospektivne studije od nekoliko desetljeca djeluju jako dobro.*
> Ali njih , cini se , nema na ovom podrucju. Nije Odent radio niti jednu od ovih gore studija pa da bi ga se okrivilo da ih je napravio traljavo, izvukao ih je sa svih strana, sve relevantne za dogadjaje iz primarno perioda i stavio u bazu podataka. 
> *On sam kaze da takvih studija nema puno, (ma kakve one bile, prospektivne, rct* ....).





> samo naglasavam kako jos uvijek ima prostora za daljnja istrazivanja svega ovoga. To sto za neke stvari treba 20 godina, jasno da treba, i ne moze se do saznanja doci precicom. Ako s eo drugim stvarima mogu raditi dugotrajne studije zasto se ne bi i o ovoj tematici.





> mozda zato sto ih ne smatraju vaznim. *Drzmo fige da se neko dosjeti.*

----------


## anchie76

> MaHu, jedno pitanje, pokusala sam se registrirati, ali sam dala krivu mail adresu... Sto sad?


Ajde mi se molim te javi na mail pa da ti mogu aktivirati account  :Smile:

----------


## pipi1

Da se vratimo na temu

ukratko moje mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu kod kuće nije nimalo pozitivno.Previše se toga može zakomplicirati i to mi je dosta egoističan potez budućih roditelja,prvenstveno mame

asistirani porod kod kuće je nešto sasvim drugo i to u potpunosti podržavam

----------


## Gost

Na Petrinom blogu se ne moze komentirati pa cu joj komentar uputiti ovdje: - mozda nece tako biti shvacen ali je zaista dobronamjeran.


Draga Petra,
mi se ne poznajemo ali svjedno imam potrebu reagirati na tvoj blog. Zao mi je zbog svega sto ti se dogodilo, dobar dio tvoje price mi je nazalost iz vlastitog iskustva poznat. Znam  tu bol ali izabrala si *pogresan* nacin da ju preradis. Jer prozivajuci poimence ljude spustas se na njihovu razinu i nisi prerasla njihove ogranicene postupke. Nisi ih preradila. I upravo to im tim tekstom porucujes, ma sto god bila tvoja izborna namjera. Itekako imam iskustva s zlocestim ljudima, dapace ima ih puno, ali cak i prema takvima je nepravedno prozivati ih gdje se ne mogu ili ne zele braniti. Ne vjerujem da si svima koje poimence spominjes dala adresu bloga, a osim toga zabranila si komentare. Dakle jednosmjerno pljuvanje. Steta, jer mimo te price djelujes kao dobra osoba. U tom kontekstu ali ne. Svako dobro tebi i tvojoj obitelji!

Osvrt na tekst na portalu - za komentar o takvom nacinu poradjanja kao i o ovom konkretnom, fer je citateljiam iznjeti cijelu pricu. Ja cu pricekati 3 tjedna kako je Petra najavila i zahvaliti se na podjeli iskustva.  :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

> Osvrt na tekst na portalu - za komentar o takvom nacinu poradjanja kao i o ovom konkretnom, fer je citateljiam iznjeti cijelu pricu. Ja cu pricekati 3 tjedna kako je Petra najavila i zahvaliti se na podjeli iskustva.


Na portal je stavljena prica kao "cijela". Ponavljam, urednica prica s poroda nije imala nikakvog razloga ne vjerovati da je to cijela prica. 
Sve ostalo sto se ovdje nagadja ili nagovjesta molim da preusmjerite s konkretnom informacijom na _webmaster@roda.hr_ .

Ono sto bih osobno voljela je objaviti i taj dodatak price (po meni, dio koji bi je zaokruzio i zakljucio sto se tice price s poroda), a koji je do mene do sada dospio samo u formi rekla-kazala.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja ću se vratiti na *"ljude u bijelom".*
dakle, to definitivno *nema veze s Odentom*, jest Francuz u pitanju, ali ne Odent *nego dr. Benoit Bayle*, psihijatar iz Francuske.
npr
http://www.zenit.org/english/visualizza.phtml?sid=54854

 sugeriram da se ubuduće provjeri prije nego što se diskreditira.

dapače, na Odentovoj database stranici se u popisu istraživanja vezanih uz ivf može naći ovo:
http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal....phtml?kw=*IVF
npr.




> http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal...html?study=231
> 
> ENTRY NO. 0231 
> 
> TITLE Mental development of 201 ICSI children at 2 years of age 
> 
> AUTHOR Bonduelle M, Joris H, et al 
> 
> REFERENCE Lancet 1998; 351: 1553 
> ...

----------


## Gost

Moj prijasnji komentar nije bio kritika ni na ciji racun. Zao mi je ako je zvucalo tako. Nemam nikakvih informacija osim onih procitanih ovdje i na petrinom blogu, a prvi put sam cula za autoricu upravo preko price s portala. I samu me takav porod zanima, ali dalo se naslutiti bas ovdje da to nije cijela prica, pa je logicno da me zanima nastavak. Bez obzira na nastavak price, vjerujem da je Petri porod na taj nacin bio posebno iskustvo.

----------

Kao i kod druge problematike gdje Odent zapravo uglavnom  citira tudje studije tako i kod problema IVF beba, znao citirati ove "ljude u bijelom".  Zasto je sada to maknuto s popisa relevantne literature ne znam, ali pretpostavljam da je pretjerao pa se prestao pozivati na takve uratke. 

Za nekoga toliko posvecenog odredjenoj problematici zapravo je jako cudno da bas on nije prvo ime neke dugogodisnje prospektivne studije. Od 60.-tuh na ovamo bi vec sigurno ima dojmljive i čvrsce utemeljene rezultate od ovih na koje se u svom nabrajanju studija poziva. Po meni bi on trebao biti pokreatc i nositelj takvih dugogodisnjih istrazivanja i pracenja.

----------


## mamma Juanita

radio je on i svoje studije, otkuda ti to da nije?



> http://www.birthworks.org/odent.html
> Dr. Odent's Publications (Indexed in PubMed)
> Bellieni CV, Odent M, et al. Ante partum bed rest and unexplained infantile crying. Minerva Pediatr. 2005 Aug;57(4):163-6
> 
> Odent M. Putting an end to women's global slaughter: bleeding to death.
> Midwifery Today Int Midwife. 2005 Summer;(74):10-3. Review. No abstract available. PMID: 16022346 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
> 
> Odent M. Can the art of midwifery survive protocols?
> Midwifery Today Int Midwife. 2005 Spring;(73):12. No abstract available. 
> ...



ja sam vrlo sigurna da Odent nije citirao ljude u bijelom.
nađi mi i jedan dokaz za to (ja ga nisam pronašla), pa ću se posuti pepelom ako treba.

----------


## mamma Juanita

sori, donekle si u pravu u vezi Odentovih studija. ovo gore su sve publikacije
Odent je, koliko vidim, sam radio samo 3 studije , i to vezane uz cijepljenje
http://www.birthworks.org/primalheal...uthor=Odent+MR

no whatever, on je sakupljač tuđih studija, tj. svih postojećih u vezi primarnog perioda, a bome i osnivač Primal Health Research Centra u Londonu.
valjda je teško raditi i jedno i drugo i zašto bi na koncu to samo po sebi bilo nešto loše. 
on je odabrao drugi put, drži predavanja liječnicima i babicama, piše knjige, drži tečajeve za doule , još uvijek povremeno asistira na porodu, sakuplja studije, prilično, ne  :Smile: ?

----------


## petra

ja sam se samo htjela osvrnuti na priču, koja mi je prekrasna i dirljiva. Potaknuta komentarima na forumu otišla sam pogledati i petrin blog... i čak me se i on dojmio. sva ta gorčina iz djetinstva prerasla je u ogromnu ljubav njihove nove male obitelji: bravo petra! uspjela si ono što mnogi ne uspiju... nisi reproducirala krive obrasce svojih roditelja, nego si izvukla prave lekcije iz njihovih pogrešaka.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

8) wow! ovo je uzbudljivo poput nekog trilera u nastavcima! šteta što se nemam vremena više uključiti! ja sam ona "neodgovorna " mama iz prvog nastavka koja je rodila drugo dijete kod kuće sama :shock: , a prvo s babicom u nizozemskoj, sjećate se? saradadevii, obožavam tvoje postove! anita A-Z, prekrasan post! ljubim vas! saradadevii, uskoro možda idem u london, voljela bih te upoznati, a ne bih htjela javno objaviti e-mail! kako to izvesti? fancy usisavač, rodila si za manje od tri sata, pa ti si kandidat za neasistirani kućni porod!   :Laughing:  i ja sam rodila za malo više od tri h... moram ići, čujem cijuk moje obožavane štruklice, koju sam tako okrutno "ugrozila", zaželjevši joj dobrodošlicu u život svojim vlastitim rukama...

----------


## jedna sa mib-a

stavljam link na zanimljivu priču slučajnog neasistiranog poroda kod kuće.
http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24717

----------


## zrinka

lijepa je ta prica s mib   :Heart:  

srecom da to nije bilo u HR, vec bi i nju i bebu smjestili u bolnicu nakon poroda i nakljukali ih antibioticima

----------


## lucky day

> MC, i ja se sad cudim koji vrazji kantoni njemacki, francuski, talijanski..... Kanton Bern na koji sam ja mislila u ovoj prici o babici je dominantno njemacko govorno podrucje ali u zapadnom dijelu ima dosta mjesta gdje se govori francuski. Kanton stoga ne moze biti njemacki sam po sebi.


da, ja zivim u takvom pola-pola... dapace, u gradu koji je pola-pola... hehe...
no to nije poanta...
moze se roditi doma (ili u satoru tipiu u alpama kao moja poznanica) ali ne znam moze li biti neasistirano...

----------


## fancy usisivac

Pa ne mozes zabraniti neasistirani, ima ga svuda pa tako i u Svici, sto namjernog sto slucajnog....rasprava je vise na temu da li neasistirani  poticati temeljem onoga st adanas znamo o njemu a znamo da nema bas publiciranih studija o istom. 






> fancy usisavač, rodila si za manje od tri sata, pa ti si kandidat za neasistirani kućni porod!


Cuj, uvijek se gore quotano moze dogoditi, nikad ne reci nikad, samo ne iskljucivo mojom voljom   :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

fancy usisavač, mislim da nema nikakve bojazni da bilo kakvo poticanje na neasistirani porod poluči masovni odaziv.

----------


## mama courage

> Nadam se da nitko nije mislio da je osoblje foruma ikome "dilalo" ip adrese posjetitelja foruma.


do sada to nisam nikad ozbiljno pomislila, al ne mogu ne priznati da me petrina recenica nije dodatno zbunila i uznemirila. 

mamma ju - vezano za zagrepchanina, sve ok. 




> rasprava je vise na temu da li neasistirani poticati


mene zanima (a ne imadoh vremena citati o tome) jel prirodni neasistirani porod kao ideologija dozvoljava posjete ljecniku za vrijeme trudnoce, uzv-preglede i sl. i hitnu ako ipak zagusti? postoji li dosljednost u pojmu "neasistirani" ?




> rezultat rizika koji su odlucili preuzeti.


da se radi samo o zdravlju tj. zivotu rodilje, ne bih puno marila za to. sama je tako odlucila, pa nek sama nosi i posljedice svoje odluke. al kao roditelj donijeti takvu odluku i ici na takav - prije svega i uistinu nepotreban - rizik za dijete i mozda ga unesrecit za cijeli ostatak njegovog zivota, smatram to krajnje neodgovorno, kao sto smatram neodgovorno od strucnog osoblja (koje mora znati cak bolje nego uglavnom roditelji-laici o mogucim komplikacijama) namjerno propagirati il podupirati takav rizik. to je moje osobno misljenje proizaslo iz ove rasprave, a i najvjerovatnije mog osobnog iskustva.

a na osnovu mog iskustva kao osobe kojoj su ljecnici spasili zivot netom nakon rodjenja, koja je slijedecih 3 godine provela vise po bolnicama nego _u okrilju doma svog_ (a nisam postala narkomanka niti sam blizu ideji samoubojstva), mogu slobodno reci da mi o intuiciji, o "prirodnim putevima" mozemo palamudit do prekosutra, al kad dodje stani-pani, kao sto je dolazilo nekoliko puta u mom zivotu, ljubis stope ljecnicima poput fancy usisivaca, zahvalna si sto nisi rodjena u kamenom dobu i na svim mogucim dostignucima tehnike, pocev od najbanalnijeg kojeg moja mati nije imala u svojoj trudnoci - uzv.

----------


## gost1

Saradadevii užitak je čitati vaše argumente.

Dosta veliki problem je priznati da psiha igra veliku ulogu pri porodu.
Ali se ide polako prema tome.

Svi smo odrasli na medikamentima i uvjeravanjima da je naše tijelo nesposobno obraniti se od vanjskih utjecaja.
Također nam se servira porod kao jedna vrlo ozbiljna stvar tj. proces u kojem leži bezbroj opasnosti.
"Put u pakao je popločan dobrim namjerama", mislim da je tim putem krenula opstetricija i sada se postavlja pitanje unazad par godina, koliko su sve te stvari potrebne (intervencije)?
Psiha se odvaja od tijela, i zaboravlja se da je to itekako isprepleteno.

Dok ginekologija i opstetricija ne odluče prihvatiti psihologiju za svog suradnika, teško da će biti napretka u klinikama.
Dali je netko čitao _Žensko tijelo-ženska mudrost?_ dr Dr. Christiane Northrup.

Preporučam za usisavačicu.

Kirurgiju i higijenu smatram velikim boljitkom modernog društva.


Pozdrav Rodama.

----------

> a na osnovu mog iskustva kao osobe kojoj su ljecnici spasili zivot netom nakon rodjenja.


moju sestru su spasili od prekomjerne buke (oštećenje sluha sada zabranjenim antibioticima)

Da je bio ambulantni porod ili još bolje kućni sada bi bila puno sretnija.

Uvijek će biti priča za i protiv....

Problem je ako se neasistirani porod shvaća kao nešto loše i neodgovorno od majke, jer se samim time udaljuje mogućnost za eventualnu potrebnu pomoć.
Zato pamet u glavu kada slijedeći put imamo priliku komentirati nekoga tko se odlučio na takvu opciju.

Ministarstvo bi trebalo imati osobu(e) koje bi bile zadužene za savjetovanje i praćenje takvih slučaja, naravno isključivo sa pozitivnog aspekta.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hej, cure, mimoilaze nam se bioritmovi  :Wink:  . nikako da vas dočekam. meni je ova tema još uvijek vruća, valjda zato što me se tiče osobno. ova zadnja gošća je pogodila bit problema rekavši da bi i takvim rodiljama trebalo omogućiti skrb! napokon! skidam kapu i klanjam se do zemlje! u mom slučaju, nitko sretniji od mene da sam mogla imati pomoć u svom domu, ali onakvu i onoliku kakvu ja sama želim. npr. ne bih htjela pomoć u vidu strane i emocionalno neutralne osobe pri samom porodu, jer me prisustvo takve osobe INHIBIRA. ne bih se mogla u takvom okruženju opustiti kao što sam mogla sama, ili da budem doslovna, dahtati, cviliti, orgazmički stenjati itd, ukratko, slijediti svoje prirodne impulse. što ja znam, valjda sam stidljiva. bilo mi je malo bed čak i pred mužem. ako se netko ovome čudi, onda, još jednom, ta opuštenost i neinhibiranost su KLJUČNE za sam proses trudova i poroda. isto tako, što će mi gore navedena osoba da prihvati moju bebu pri izlasku iz porođajnog kanala? ja sam je sama prihvatila i to je nešto što nikad neću zaboraviti i ne bih mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. porod na ovakav način je neopisivo obogaćujuće iskustvo, a ne, poput bolničkog, trauma koju treba potisnuti i što prije zaboraviti. s druge strane, itekako bi mi dobro došlo da sam imala nekog da me nakon poroda pregleda, eventualno zašije, pregleda posteljicu. rezanje pupkovine nije zaista nikakav kunst i to može svaki muž, ako baš ne pada u nesvijest čim vidi krv. inače, da postoji negdje onakva klinika kakvu je nekad u pithiviersu imao dr. odent, nikog sretnijeg od mene! ali tako nešto u hrvatskoj... možda za tisuću godina! ili možda da zasučemo rukave i prisilimo dinosaure da izumru, istjeramo ih metlom, što ja znam. nemamo čak ni studij za babice, a kamo li nekakav studij medicine koji bi, kao što gore jedan gost navodi, učio doktore holističkijem načinu razmišljanja koji bi uzimao u obzir i utjecaj psihe na fiziološke procese? da li se holistički način razmišljanja uopće može naučiti? da li to netko od njih konfekcijskih doktora uopće želi? tja, onda bi morali u svoj posao unijeti cijelu svoju dušu i srce, a ne raditi ga kao da cijepaju drva.  što se tiče rizika, ne smatram da sam svoje dijete izložila riziku, prije odlazak u bolnicu smatram visokorizičnim. lako je reći - treba pokazati zube i zahtijevati. prije bi se desilo da bi neprijateljsko okruženje koje rodilju tretira kao debila koji nikako ne može ništa znati ili osjećati poremetilo proces poroda, pa bi došlo do nekih problema (v. priču s poroda pismo doktorici k), pa bi onda oni "priskočili" u pomoć sa svojim dripovima, forcepsima, sjedanjem na trbuh i još bi bili ponosni i dobili još jednu potvrdu kako se ni jedna žena ne može poroditi bez njihove pomoći. porod je delikatan proces, za njega je potrebna atmosfera zaštićenosti i mira! ženi se mora omogućiti da se opusti u potpunoj sigurnosti i tada sve ide bez problema. raspravljanje, natezanje s bolničkim osobljem i stalni oprez da vam ne naprave nešto protiv vaše volje je toliko daleko od toga da se čudim kako se žene uopće uspijevaju poroditi u takvim uvjetima. to je isto kao npr. očekivati da se mačka koti dok je u isto vrijeme naganja čopor pasa. priroda je predvidjela takve situacije i u njima se trudovi poremete ili prestaju. ja recimo znam za sebe da se ne bih mogla u takvom stanju boriti, a poslije bih se osjećala silovanom, ako ne nešto još i gore.

----------


## suncokret

Čini mi se da kako god se dijametralno suprotnima čine neki od postova na ovu temu mislim da bi se sve ipak na kraju složile oko istog:
porod je intimni događaj i ženi bi svakako trebalo omogućiti da rodi na način koji njoj najviše odgovara, sa što manje uznemiravanja, bilo to u bolnici ili u njenom domu. I ako žena želi i smatra da može neasistirano roditi, ok, ali i u tom slučaju bi trebala biti prisutna osoba koja ima medicinskog znanja potrebnog da može uskočiti ako nešto krene po zlu i koja će poslije poroda pregledati rodilju.
O tome svi i pričamo, nitko nije protiv poroda doma, pa ni neasistiranog, ali da bi takav porod bio sigurniji treba i neka logistička podrška.Pa neka npr. babica sjedi u dnevnoj sobi i gleda tv dok se žena porađa, ali neka bude tamo netko dovoljno iskusan i sa potrebnim med. znanjem za svaki slučaj.

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a na osnovu mog iskustva kao osobe kojoj su ljecnici spasili zivot netom nakon rodjenja.
> 
> 
> moju sestru su spasili od prekomjerne buke (oštećenje sluha sada zabranjenim antibioticima)
> 
> ...


meni su isti ti ljecnici koji su mi spasili zivot, unistili bubrege. kako kasnije saznadosmo (od drugih ljecnika sirom zemaljske kugle), radilo se o ostecenju koje je bilo predvidivo da ce nastupit i koje se cak moglo mozda i sprijechit.

no, da je bio ambulantni porod il jos bolje kucni ja bih nakon 2 sata bila mrtva. 




> Problem je ako se neasistirani porod shvaća kao nešto loše i neodgovorno od majke, jer se samim time udaljuje mogućnost za eventualnu potrebnu pomoć.


neasistirani porod i je nesto neodgovorno. citam ovu petrinu prichu i kao laik ne vidim nista ama bas nista pozitivno niti odgovorno u cinjenici da je zbog svoje tvrdoglavosti uspjela odugovlachit porod na 7 sati i vishe (kako sama priznaje).




> ako se netko ovome čudi, onda, još jednom, ta opuštenost i neinhibiranost su KLJUČNE za sam proses trudova i poroda


ne cudim se uopce, naravno da je opustenost i sigurnost najbitnija, ja sam se recimo jedino mogla opustit kad sam uz sebe imala STRUCNU osobu, ni muza ni babu ni prababu koja je rodila 10 djece, nego ljecnika tj. zdravstvenog djelatnika. koliko god voljela svog muza i vjerovala mu i da sam najzdravija osoba na svijetu, ja se nikad ne bih mogla opustit da sam sama s njim bila doma za vrijeme poroda.




> i tada sve ide bez problema. raspravljanje, natezanje s bolničkim osobljem


mozda je problem u tome sto vi ljecnicima kao strucnjacima u svom poslu ne vjerujete ? sto smatrate da kao laik i na osnovu par procitanih knjiga znate vishe nego ljecnik na osnovu dugogodisnjeg i mukotrpnog studija i velikog broja iskustva ? zasto i ne pomisliti da postoje i ljecnici (osim odenta) koji taj posao rade s ljubavlju i koji zele najbolje za svoje pacijente, a eto predlazu taj tako uzasan bolnicki porod?

prilikom mog poroda sam lezala na stolu i molila da jos jednom pokusaju mi dati spinalnu anesteziju, ljecnik je pokusao treci put (na moj moleciv nagovor), al kad sam mu rekla da osjetim nesto u lijevoj nozi brzo je izvadio spricu i odlucili su mi dati potpunu anesteziju. sto sam se ja trebala s njima sada do prekosutra naganjavati ? zasto biti tvrdoglav i kontrirati nekome tko ima i vishe, puno vishe znanja i iskustva nego ja ? 




> itekako bi mi dobro došlo da sam imala nekog da me nakon poroda pregleda, eventualno zašije, pregleda posteljicu


malo kontradiktorno, te si stidljiva za porod al nisi da te poslije poroda pregleda.   :Grin:  i nije mi jasno zasto i kakvu skrb vam omogucit, kad onu koja vam se nudi ne zelite prihvatit. 

p.s. htjela si vrucu temu, a ja sam ti po tom pitanju ekspert.   :Laughing:  nu, bujrum.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------

> nitko nije protiv *poroda doma*, pa ni* neasistiranog*


tko to kaže? jest, jest, samo jalovo mu je pisat na topicu na kojom caruje intuicija i na kojem  ovacije dobivaju žene  koje misle da mogu intubirat jer su to učile radit na "spravi za reanimaciju"

----------


## Zorana

Mama courage, sve je to ok sto ti pises. Isto kao sto su ok i drugacije verzije tj. razmisljanja o porodu. BAs zato je jako vazno osigurati mogucnost izbora i odgovarajucu podrsku za svaku od opcija.  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

To sto je nekome jalovo pisati, bas me cudi. Svaciji dozivljaj je jednako vazan i za njega samoga ispravan. Ali, to nas ne bi trebalo ogranicavati u ideji da svatko od nas stvari dozivljava drugacije i da bi i neistomisljenicima trebalo omoguciti pravo izbora. 
Uostalom, svima onima koji se zgrazaju kucnog asistiranog poroda omoguceno je roditi u bolnici. Bojim se da je suprotna strana ugrozena nemogucnoscu biranja.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

mama courage, viš, ti si ležala na stolu i nekakvog glavonju molila da ti da injekciju, a ja sam se porodila posve sama i u svakom sam se trenutku osjećala potpuno kompetentno i sigurno, a sve je trajalo tri sata i nešto sitno. i, da, mislim da o porodu znam više od bilo kojeg muškarca, pa studirao on i sto godina. da sam osjetila da ne mogu, da se bojim, ili da nešto ne ide kako treba tokom trudova ili poroda, otišla bih naravno i ja u bolnicu. zamišljati da su doktori svemogući i da sve znaju je krajnje djetinjasto, draga. npr. moja vrla babica, koja je akademski obrazovana i stručnjakinja, a inače vrlo ugodna i susretljiva u usporedbi s našim doktorima (u nizozemskoj sam rodila prvi put), izvlačila mi je posteljicu u ležećem položaju, pri čemu mi je krenuo takav mlaz krvi da sam u pomislila - gotova sam. Izgleda nije, kao i svi oni, znala jednostavnu istinu da je to najgori  mogući položaj jer onemogućava krvnim žilama da se brzo zatvore, zbog pritiska maternice na iste. nije znala, ili je naprosto postupala po nekakvom debilnom standardnom protokolu. zašto bi takav štetan protokol postojao? pa kao i svi ostali, slični. vjerojatno jer je njima  tako jednostavnije i brže - prirodnim načinom posteljica može izaći odmah, a može i za jedan sat ili duže, pa kaj bi oni čekali? a ležeći porod i vađenje posteljice isto tako - pa kaj bi se oni možda sagibali. gubitak krvi? vrlo važno, uvijek se ženu može "spasiti" pomoću transfuzije, nije to neki bed. ja sam ostala u uspravnom položaju, posteljica je izašla bez ikakvog uplitanja i s zanemarivim krvarenjem. to je samo jedan detalj.
ti si bila u situaciji da moliš tog muškog doktora, ti, cyber*feministica* (trebalo bi fakat provesti jedno istraživanje o tome što navodi muškarce da izaberu tu profesiju, koji im je psihološki profil, TO bi bilo zanimljivo - koja je psihološka pozadina potrebe da se žene ponižava, da im se oduzima svako dostojanstvo, da se skalpelom zarezuju njihova spolovila i sl.) zato što te je isti pričvrstio za stol, a vjerojatno i dao drip + nasilno probušio vodenjak. to sve skupa je recept za nepodnošljivu bol. doktori su samo ljudi, mnogi od njih i nisu baš bog zna kako stručni, mnogi su i najjednostavnije, bedasti, greške i nemar, da ne spominjem nemoral, korupciju i ostalo, im se dešavaju svakodnevno i prepustiti se njima kao beba u potpunom povjerenju baš i nije inteligentno. mislim, naravno, porod nije mačji kašalj i normalno je osjećati strah, ali prepustiti se potpuno i nekritično nekakvim tobožnjim bogolikim i sveznajućim  ljudima u bijelom je guranje glave u pijesak. TO je za mene neodgovorno i neozbiljno. svaka žena bi se i te kako trebala informirati i obrazovati da se ne dovede u situaciju bespomoćnog objekta u njihovim rukama!
što se tiče onoga o stidljivosti, krivo si shvatila. ne radi se o nekakvoj stidljivosti neuke seljanke kako ti to tumačiš, nego je stvar u tome da su neke stvari intimne i nisu za svačije oči (ili uši). mogu to i tak reći - GLUPO bih se osjećala da me neko sa strane slušao i promatrao. evo, može tako? ajde, pusa, bok. moram ići.  :Kiss:

----------


## suncokret

Gost: noko nije protiv poroda kod kuće, pa ni neasistiranog, ali...
Da bi se shvatio smisao neke rečenice trebalo bi ju pročitati do kraja.
Puhovi:Mislim da je MC govorila o carskom rezu i da je tu baš bilo riječ o susretljivoj osobi koja joj je htjela izaći u susret, ali očito nije išlo nažalost.Ali to će ti ona pojasniti.

----------

> O tome svi i pričamo, nitko nije protiv poroda doma, pa ni neasistiranog, ali da bi takav porod bio sigurniji treba i neka logistička podrška.Pa neka npr. babica sjedi u dnevnoj sobi i gleda tv dok se žena porađa, ali neka bude tamo netko dovoljno iskusan i sa potrebnim med. znanjem za svaki slučaj.


to što si napisala nije neasistirani porod, ako imaš nekog iskusnog i s potrebnim medicinskim znanjem uz sebe. To nitko ne spori da je dobro rješenje.
Neasistirani je ovo što je napravio par iz priče na portalu, koji misli da se može snaći ako nešto ne pođe kako treba jer je pročitao par knjiga i surfao po net-u....

----------


## zrinka

daj gost reci ti meni, ti nasi lijecnici puni iskustva i brige za zenu toliko da u nasem rodilistu tesko mozes dobiti prirodni porod, znaci porod bez nepotrebnih intervencija, jel tebi to ok?

ja nemam ama bas nista protiv njih, dapace, u nekim situacijama su neophodni, neke od njih cak i cijenim i kao ljude i kao strucnjake, imaju oni naravno svoje mjesto pod suncem i svoju svrhu, nitko to ne spori, ali - zasto porod jedne sasvim prosjecne mame koja radja u njemackoj u sasvim prosjecnom rodilistu toliko se razlikuje od sasvim prosjecne mame koja radja u sasvim prosjecnom nasem rodilistu?

ona tamo dobije tretman kakav treba, bez imalo viska, i s postovanje, ne odvajaju je od njene bebe, doji ako zeli i moze samo dojiti, ne moras strazariti nocu da ti bebi ne uvale bocicu, moze proci bez nepotrebnog epiija,  i bez dripa i potrude se i ponude mami ako zeli sto zeli a kod nas, od sline brige ili cega vec ne daju nam nista...ili tako tako malo a i za to malo mama mora biti nacitana i sigurna?....

zasto misle da je nas porod njihov porod i nase dijete njihovo dijete - dok ne izadjemo iz rodilista....

----------

> daj gost reci ti meni, ti nasi lijecnici puni iskustva i brige za zenu toliko da u nasem rodilistu tesko mozes dobiti prirodni porod, znaci porod bez nepotrebnih intervencija, jel tebi to ok?


Nije mi ok, niti sam to igdje rekla, pomislila, insinuirala ni napisala.
Nije sve crno ni bijelo, pa tako ni ovdje ne vrijedi ona "ako nisi uz nas onda si protiv". Vrong.
Ali ne čini mi se  da je pravi put da se umjesto mijenjanja loše prakse u bolnicama  žene potiču da neasistirano rađaju doma u našim uvjetima.

A daj ti meni zrinka reci, vidim da si članica Savjeta udruge - kakav je tvoj stav o tome, misliš li da je neasistirani porod u kući nešto što treba promovirati kao poželjan model? Ukoliko bi neka od žena, potaknuta Petrinim primjerom na ovom portalu i pričama o ženskoj snazi i intuiciji odlučila roditi doma i kad bi priča, nedajbože imala neslavan završetak, da li bi ti bilo malo mučno tebi i onima koje savjetuješ? Formalno pravno, naravno, moglo bi se reći ma hajte najte...ali moralno?

----------


## zrinka

oprosti gost, ja osobno mozda ne bi ni rodila doma s asistencijom a kamoli ne bez....mozda to ne bi bio moj izbor...a mozda i bi, tko ce ga znati...
ali
ja nikad nisam savjetovala da netko rodi doma, pogotovo bez asistencije zasto insinuiras da sam ja to rekla? zasto na mene ili na udrugu prebacujes odgovornost za taj moguci cin?

objavili smo i druge price s poroda kod kuce ali ne s namjerom da zene pocnu radjati kod kuce tek tako nego da se procita kakva sve iskustva imaju zene koje radjaju drugacije nego sto je kod nas uobicajno....
i naravno, divile smo se i tim pricama, zasto ne

jedan od mojih osobnih cilj jest da se na porod prvenstveno pocne gledati kao na fizioloski cin, da mu se vrati dostojanstvo, da uvjeti radjanja budu u hrvatskoj kako trebaju biti i da moja kcer sutra moze vedrije gledati na porod nego kako mi sad gledamo i da njeno iskustvo poroda bude ljepse nego prosjecna nasa iskustva...

i da ima izbor legalno izabrati gdje i kako zeli roditi....

----------

hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

i da oprosti, ja sam odgovarala na ovo od mame courage




> mozda je problem u tome sto vi ljecnicima kao strucnjacima u svom poslu ne vjerujete ? sto smatrate da kao laik i na osnovu par procitanih knjiga znate vishe nego ljecnik na osnovu dugogodisnjeg i mukotrpnog studija i velikog broja iskustva ? zasto i ne pomisliti da postoje i ljecnici (osim odenta) koji taj posao rade s ljubavlju i koji zele najbolje za svoje pacijente, a eto predlazu taj tako uzasan bolnicki porod?


a kad bi se i ti imenovala, mozda bi i komunikacija bila laksa

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Dali je netko čitao Žensko tijelo-ženska mudrost? dr Dr. Christiane Northrup. 
> 
> Preporučam za usisavačicu.


Di je ovaj gost1 bio kad se ova knjiga preporucivala. 

Malo smo previse rasirili temu s bolnicom, zlim doktorima "glavonjama", nuspojavama lijekova a udaljili smo se od same teme NEASISTIRANOG poroda kod kuce, i nakon dva topika i xy postova jos se uvijek mijesa ovaj pojam s asistiranim porodom kod kuce. 


Nego mene zanima koji je epilog ove price s portala, jel tu bilo kakvih komplikacija na kraju ili ne. Nikako da saznam kraj a bas me zanima.

----------

Načekat ćeš se. Zasad su na redu roditelji sotonisti koji su joj našli vezu za upis na faks i nisu joj dali da ima dva kučeta nego samo jedno. Uzročno-posljedičnom vezom doći ćemo i do odluke o neasistiranom porodu. Za jedno dvije godine   :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

> Nego mene zanima koji je epilog ove price s portala, jel tu bilo kakvih komplikacija na kraju ili ne. Nikako da saznam kraj a bas me zanima.


I mene. Sve nas.
Petra je obecala napisati sve, ali ne "preko reda" (jer sam je zamolila da za potrebe korektnosti price na portalu dodamo ako se ima sto dodati, no ne zeli prije nego dovrsi svoju "misiju").  
Za iznesene tvrdnje anonimnih gostiju kaze da nisu istinite, a na mail na koji sam uputila goste, nitko se za sada nije javio s nekom konkretnom informacijom.

----------


## Saradadevii

> O tome svi i pričamo, nitko nije protiv poroda doma, pa ni neasistiranog, ali da bi takav porod bio sigurniji treba i neka logistička podrška.Pa neka npr. babica sjedi u dnevnoj sobi i gleda tv dok se žena porađa, ali neka bude tamo netko dovoljno iskusan i sa potrebnim med. znanjem za svaki slučaj.


jos bolje bi bilo da strika ili se moli ili meditira   :Smile:  

starije babice u VB, koje su studirale u 70im, kazu da su tada vrlo cesto strikale tijekom dugih bolnicikih noci, kada su bile na duznosti. 
A onda je u devedesetim, cini mi se, znanost dala svoj blagoslov za takve radnje jer je neka cambridgeska studija utvrdila kako repetitivne radnje (tipa strikanja) smanjuju razinu adrenalina onoga koji ih obavlja. 
A dobra babica je ona koja drzi svoju razinu adrenalina jako niskom.

----------


## mama courage

> Zasad su na redu roditelji sotonisti


nije za zanemarit ni cinjenica da do njenog stana sada ima samo 20 stepenica za razliku od onih 86  :Laughing:  




> a kad bi se i ti imenovala, mozda bi i komunikacija bila laksa


u kom smislu imenovala ???  :? i zasto bi komunikacija bila laksa?




> zamišljati da su doktori svemogući i da sve znaju je krajnje djetinjasto.


ne mislim da su doktori svemoguci, niti sveznajuci, niti sam za ikoga pomislila da je glavonja samo zato jer radi u struci za koju se skolovao. al mislim da znaju vishe od mene, kao sto ja u svom poslu znam vise od njih. jer da svi sve podjednako znamo ne bi nam trebale skole i fakulteti, specijalizacije i doskolovavanja. 




> i, da, mislim da o porodu znam više od bilo kojeg muškarca, pa studirao on i sto godina


na osnovu cega?




> pa kaj bi oni čekali?


jesi li i na trenutak pomislila da osim tebe na ovom svijetu postoji jos zena rodilja kojima je pomoc tog med. osoblja potrebna ? 




> ti si bila u situaciji da moliš tog muškog doktora, ti, cyberfeministica.....


dzizus  :shock: dobro je primjetila suncokret - radilo se o carskom rezu.  ja, kao pacijent, u njemu nisam gledala muskarca (nit sam se tad bavila pitanjem patrijarhalnih struktura u okviru bolnice), nego strucnjaka-anesteziologa koji je sve pokusao (slanje na MRI i druge pretrage) da dobijem spinalnu anesteziju, koji je u hodniku smirivao mog supruga, a mene tjesio dok su mi u venu ubrizgavali punu anesteziju. 




> svaka žena bi se i te kako trebala informirati i obrazovati da se ne dovede u situaciju bespomoćnog objekta u njihovim rukama!


to bi onda zahtjevalo da studiram medicinu; jer ja jednom iole obrazovanom doktoru ne mogu doci sa napamet naucenim protuargumentima, koje sam procitala u nekoliko clanaka i knjiga. 

meni je dovoljan zdrav razum, a za uslugu sto mi cine ja ih placam, pa ocekujem tu vrstu profesionalnosti i strucnosti koju bih i ja njima pruzila da zakucaju na moja vrata. a postoji i second opinion.




> ne radi se o nekakvoj stidljivosti neuke seljanke kako ti to tumačiš


ajme, ti ne samo da znas se sama porodit, nego i citati mi misli.   :Razz:  




> nego je stvar u tome da su neke stvari intimne i nisu za svačije oči (ili uši). mogu to i tak reći - GLUPO bih se osjećala da me neko sa strane slušao i promatrao. evo, može tako?


a zasivanje nije intimno? mislis da nakon poroda vise ne stenjes? al dobro, barem priznas da bi te ljekari slusali.




> Ali ne čini mi se da je pravi put da se umjesto mijenjanja loše prakse u bolnicama žene potiču da neasistirano rađaju doma u našim uvjetima.


tocno tako. 




> ja nikad nisam savjetovala da netko rodi doma, pogotovo bez asistencije zasto insinuiras da sam ja to rekla? zasto na mene ili na udrugu prebacujes odgovornost za taj moguci cin?


logicki zakljucak se sam nameche: na PORTALU UDRUGE se nalazi pricha o neasistiranom porodu. da ne gledate blagonaklono na tu prichu ne bi ju ni objavile ?

----------


## Saradadevii

> mozda je problem u tome sto vi ljecnicima kao strucnjacima u svom poslu ne vjerujete ? sto smatrate da kao laik i na osnovu par procitanih knjiga znate vishe nego ljecnik na osnovu dugogodisnjeg i mukotrpnog studija i velikog broja iskustva ? zasto i ne pomisliti da postoje i ljecnici (osim odenta) koji taj posao rade s ljubavlju i koji zele najbolje za svoje pacijente, a eto predlazu taj tako uzasan bolnicki porod?


mama courage, radi se o necem drugom, barem kod mene.
Ja nikada ne bih izabrala lijecnika ginekologa da asistira mojem porodu ili da obavlja kontolne preglede tijekom trudnoce. 
To jest, izabrala bih ga samo onda ako bih imala komplikacije u trudnoci ili ako bi mi se dijete trebalo rodit operacijom.
Jedan razlog je u tome sto smatram da je ginekolog obrazovan o patologiji i sto je strucnjak za patologiju. S druge strane, babice, tamo gdje su nezavisne, obrazovane su o fiziologiji trudnoce i poroda.
I trudnoca i porod i postpartum su normalni fizioloski procesi i nepozeljno je, prema mojem misljenju, da se njima bave strucnjaci, cije je obrazovanje, kako kazes, dugotrajno, mukotrpno itd... bilo vecinom o patologiji. Drugi problem, koji vidim u Hrvatskoj, je taj da je obrazovanje i ginekologa i babica (a o tome posredno zakljucujem prema ustaljenim praksama) pod utjecajem filozofije dirigiranog poroda, koja je postala popularna u sedamdesetim kao dublinski protokol aktivnog menadzmenta poroda. U toj bolnici u Dublinu je radjalo godisnje oko 10 000 zena. Da bi sve "dosle na red", trebalo ih je malo ubrzati pa su stoga nastali protokoli koliko sati se moze cekati od pucanja vodenjaka do trudova, koliko od slabijih trudova do jacik, koliko se treba grlic maternice otvarati po satu, koliko se moze cekati posteljica da izadje van (najbolje nista, stoga najbolje koristiti umjetni oksitocin kojim se rijesi i problem prekomjernog krvarenja itd...). Mali dio zena se moze uklopiti u taj protokol (te je stoga postotak koristenja dripa za ubrzavanje trudova, u "najprogresivnijoj" bolnici u Hrvatskoj, 90 i nesto posto.)
Ginekolog cije je ogromno iskustvo bazirano na takvim iskustvima, postujuci takve protokole i ne vidjajuci u svojem radnome vijeku nista sto bi bilo drugacije (npr. da se trudovi mogu pojaviti i satima nakon pucanja vodenjaka, da posteljica moze izaci i satima nakon rodjenja djeteta, da se vreijeme trajanja izgona moze mjeriti u satima a ne samo u minutama itd...), takav ginekolog nekome poput mene ne moze ponuditi sigurnost i uliti povjerenje.
Dakle, nije vazna samo KOLICINA iskustva, nego i KAKVOCA iskustva.
Vec spominjani Michel Odent je izjavio da je tek nakon sto je zadobio iskustvo asistiranja kucnim porodima (a to se dogodilo sporadicno jos dok je zivio u Francuskoj i radio u drzavnoj bolnici, asistirajuci pri porodu svojim prijateljima), tek tada je naucio o fiziologiji poroda. 
To je bilo sredinom 80ih, kada se preselio (cini mi se zbog ljubavi   :Smile:   ) u London i poceo asistirati samo porodima kod kuce. 
Hocu reci, ne mozes imati saznanja o necemu (neuznemirena fiziologija poroda) dok su ti iskustva vezana samo za odredjene situacije (bolnicki porod)

To se jako dobro potvrdjuje u VB u ponekad velikoj razlici u praksama bolnicikih babica i nezavisnih babica (koje uglavnom asistiraju porodima kod kuce). Njihove profesionalne odluke za zene u istim ili slicnim situacijama su vrlo cesto jako jako razlicite.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Citat: 
> ja nikad nisam savjetovala da netko rodi doma, pogotovo bez asistencije zasto insinuiras da sam ja to rekla? zasto na mene ili na udrugu prebacujes odgovornost za taj moguci cin?  
> 
> 
> logicki zakljucak se sam nameche: na PORTALU UDRUGE se nalazi pricha o neasistiranom porodu. da ne gledate blagonaklono na tu prichu ne bi ju ni objavile ?


jos jednom cu ponoviti ono sto sam vec napisala: smisao objavljivanja prica s poroda je da prenesu osobno iskustvo zena, pruzi informaciju o tome kako zene radjaju i zasto tako radjaju, kako se pri tome osjecaju, a ne da nagovori nekoga da ima isto iskustvo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> saradadevii, uskoro možda idem u london, voljela bih te upoznati, a ne bih htjela javno objaviti e-mail! kako to izvesti?


mozes mi se javiti na pp
krajem studenog Odent ima seminar za doule   :Smile:

----------


## wildflower

> Ja nikada ne bih izabrala lijecnika ginekologa da asistira mojem porodu ili da obavlja kontolne preglede tijekom trudnoce. 
> To jest, izabrala bih ga samo onda ako bih imala komplikacije u trudnoci ili ako bi mi se dijete trebalo rodit operacijom.


ali kako bi onda uopce znala za neke komplikacije? primjerice, placentu praeviju, koja se otkriva ultrazvukom. po mojim skromnim saznanjima, bolje je za takvu komplikaciju znati prije pojave njezinih vanjskih manifestacija u vidu krvarenja, jer se onda pravovremenim upucivanjem na mirovanje i terapiju moze utjecati na to trudnoca dodje sto blize terminu, a da ne govorim da su i zivoti u pitanju.

kakve metode imaju babice na raspolaganju za pravovremeno otkrivanje ovakvih komplikacija?

----------


## Saradadevii

wildflower, to sam i ja pitala svoju babicu tijekom trudnoce, jer nisam htjela ici na ultrazvuk, na sto mi je ona odgovorila da se placenta previa moze pred kraj trudnoce dijagnosticirati jednostavnim opipom.
Sto mi se i ucinilo logicnim, posteljica je poveci organ pred kraj trudnoce i ako zatvara usce maternice, ne bi ga trebalo biti tesko detektirati.

Ali, nije cak ni poin u tome, Ako zena ima neki strah ili tjeskobu, neka se kontrolira kod lijecnika. Samo da se one koje ne zele, ne zastrasuju zbog toga sto ne zele.

----------

> Načekat ćeš se. Zasad su na redu roditelji sotonisti koji su joj našli vezu za upis na faks i nisu joj dali da ima dva kučeta nego samo jedno. Uzročno-posljedičnom vezom doći ćemo i do odluke o neasistiranom porodu. Za jedno dvije godine


Propustila si staviti smajlića tamo gdje piše da su starci razbijali po kući i tukli se svime što su imali pri ruci, i da je hitna dolazila u stan... :/ 

Onaj tko vjeruje doktorima tj. tko osjeća sigurnost kroz njih, najbolje je rađanje u bolnici, po mogućnosti što slobodnijoj (ako to ima u hr).

Sarkazam je znak slabosti.
Čak je i sama autorica priče maknula poziv na kućni porod.

I još nešto OT, mislim da je za dijete osim bolničkog poroda i odvojenosti od majke, dosta loše ako se ne pokuša sa prirodnim načinom prehrane (dojenjem).
Jedno se nastavlja na drugo.

Ja isto nestrpljivo čekam nastavak, nadam se da nećemo sad čitati o nekoj mački, ili ribici  :Razz:  
(malo šale, bez uvrede P. ako čitaš)  :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

Gledati blagonaklono na nesto sto postoji kao opcija radjanja i savjetovati da se isto napravi, meni nije ista stvar. Price s poroda su rubrika u kojoj zene s razlicitim iskustvima imaju priliku napisati svoju pricu i svoj dozivljaj poroda, svojim stilom. Naravno, u rasponu koji je prihvatljiv ciljevima i vrijednostima koje promoviramo (npr. necemo uvrstiti pricu koja hvali elektivni carski jer smatramo da je stetan i za majku i za dijete).

U tom rasponu prirodnog i "prirodnog", nema razloga ignorirati da postoje i oni parovi koji se cak i u RH odlucuju za porod kod kuce, neki i za neasistirani (a zakonodavstvo je tu po meni "krivac" sto neke od njih ne mogu odabrati asistirani, ako mozda nemaju mogucnost "dovesti" primalju iz inozemstva).

----------


## gost1

> Dali je netko čitao Žensko tijelo-ženska mudrost? dr Dr. Christiane Northrup. 
> 
> Preporučam za usisavačicu. 
> 
> 
> Di je ovaj gost1 bio kad se ova knjiga preporucivala.


Isprika, tako je to kada ti gost u kući pametuje :/ 

U onom gornjem postu sam ja.

Da ne mislite koliko to sestara ima P.  :Laughing:  

Lijepo mi je čitati sve one argumentirane postove, za i protiv.

Provokacije prema RODI pokušavam preskočiti, ali mi odvrate pažnju.

puh-neodgovorni gost, nadam se jednom kavici da čujem to iskustvo.

----------


## BusyBee

I sad par mojih osobnih razmisljanja...

Zaista, zasto se asistirani bolnicki/ambulantni/vatever porodi u RH i u zemljama koje su nam po mnogo cemu uzor, toliko bitno razlikuju? Koliko to vise/manje znaju strucnjaci vani, u odnosu na nase strucnjake? Koliko bolje uvjete za rad trebaju imati nasi strucnjaci da bi pokazali ljudskost i uvazavanje zene u tako uzvisenim trenucima za nju (cast izuzecima u struci, ali, ocito su doista samo izuzeci)? Zar smo mi zene u RH toliko razlicite od ostatka zenske vrste? Ili smo nesposbne za normalno radjanje pa nam se svakoj pristupa kao hodajucoj patologiji?

I ne slazem se da u nekoliko knjiga ne mozes nauciti dovoljno o normalnom porodu da znas sto i zasto traziti tijekom poroda dokle god on ide "normalno". (moj je osobni stav da ce to lakse i prije skuziti primalja koja ti asistira, ali ne iskljucujem i zeninu intuiciju koja jako dobro moze alarmirati da nesto nije ok.. sto mogu, frikusa sam)
Valjda se sve mi ovdje doimamo kao ludjakinje koje bi se petljale u lijecnicke intervencije u slucaju komplikacija i stvarne potrebe interveniranja? 
No, tu se postavlja pitanje povjerenja - ja osobno moram imati povjerenje u svog porodnicara, da ce se uplesti u moj porod kad za to zaista postoji potreba, a ne da ce me npr. odmah sibnuti na drip kako bi stigao pogledati tekmu koja je za dva sata na TV-u. Na zalost, iskustvo prvog djeteta i mnoge price, pokazale su mi da je utopijski ocekivati da ce visokoeducirani i tehnoloski opremljeni strucnjaci pustiti da priroda odradi svoje ... valjda se osjecaju neiskoristeno pa se petljaju i kad ne bi trebali, a sve pod parolom da je tako sigurnije (a najcesce nije).
Dakle, ukratko moj stav - strucnjaci su dragocjeni i nezamjenjivi u nekim situacijama, ali imaju svoje mjesto i vrijeme, a to zasigurno nije porod koji ide normalnim tijekom, nakon nerizicne trudnoce.




> a postoji i second opinion


Ovdje govorimo o porodima i uplitanju majke (na temelju procitanih knjiga i prirpema za porod) u odluke o njenom porodu... rijetko koja od nas u tijeku poroda ima sansu potraziti second opinion, ako se ne slaze s odlukama porodnicara.   :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

Trazeci prije nekoliko dana bijele ljude u The Farmer and The Obstetrician (nisam ih jos nasla), naisla sam na ovaj zanimljiv paragraf pod nazivom New Nativity (ne znam kako se to prevodi na hrvatski, aluzija je na Isusovo rodjenje, koje je navodno isto bilo neasistirano), a koji se dotice neasistiranog poroda:

"Tijekom tog razdoblja tranzicije, dok cekamo novu generaciju low-profile (samozatajnih) babica, neke marginalke (marginal women) pronalaze nacin da zadovolje svoju potrebu za apsolutnom privatnoscu tijekom poroda. Na porod ne zovu nijednu kvalificiranu osobu, nego same rode kod kuce. Takve zene nisu prijemcljive na uobicajen obesnazujuci rijecnik  (depowering vocabulary) koji kaze da je nemoguce roditi bez pomagaca ili vodjenja ili trenera (coach) ili osobe koja pruza podrsku, ili ikojeg kvlaificiranog zdravstvenog profesionalca. One intuitivno znaju da samopouzdanje plus apsolutna privatnost stvaraju najbolju mogucu situaciju za lagani porod.
Premda njihovo ponasanje se obicno proglasava nerazumnim i neodgovornim, mi mozemo nesto nauciti od tih zena. Moramo uvidjeti da unatoc tisucljecima kulturoloski uvjetovanog poroda, jos uvijek postoje zene koje su u doticaju sa svojim najarhaicnijim sisavskim potrebama. Biodinamicka stav prema porodu temeljit ce se na duboko ukorijenjenog potrebi zene koja radja, a ne na ulozi onih koji prisustvuju porodu. Takve zene daju materijal za razmisljanje (food for thought) onima koji ce prakticirati opstetriku ili primaljstvo u razdoblju do 2032. godine"

----------


## Zorana

Moram skrenuti nakratko s tebe, Saradadevii ako ti nije tesko osvrni se samo nakratko na moje pitanje. Jel smatras da u te najarhaicnije oblike ponasanja moze spadati "odbijanje" dojenja tijekom trudnoce? (mislim odbijanje od strane majke, osjecaj nelagode, nervoza kad dijete doji itd.)

----------


## Zorana

MIslila sam reci da moram nakratko skrenuti s teme.  :Smile:

----------


## wildflower

> wildflower, to sam i ja pitala svoju babicu tijekom trudnoce, jer nisam htjela ici na ultrazvuk, na sto mi je ona odgovorila da se placenta previa moze pred kraj trudnoce dijagnosticirati jednostavnim opipom.
> Sto mi se i ucinilo logicnim, posteljica je poveci organ pred kraj trudnoce i ako zatvara usce maternice, ne bi ga trebalo biti tesko detektirati.
> 
> Ali, nije cak ni poin u tome, Ako zena ima neki strah ili tjeskobu, neka se kontrolira kod lijecnika. Samo da se one koje ne zele, ne zastrasuju zbog toga sto ne zele.


*Saradadevii*, u trudnocama s potpunom placentom praeviom cesto se krvarenja javljaju i puno prije termina poroda... a time i potreba za prijevremenim kirurskim zavrsetkom trudnoce, koji se ipak moze odgoditi mirovanjem i terapijom ako se na vrijeme zna za polozaj placente...

cak i placenta koja ne zatvara usce maternice vec se nalazi u nisko, u njegovoj blizini (dakle ne znam kako bi se takva placenta mogla opipati), moze pri porodu, a ponekad i puno tjedana prije termina, uzrokovati ozbiljna krvarenja i potrebe za hitnim intervencijama... a i to se cesto moze sprijeciti mjerama predostroznosti.

sorry, nije mi namjera zastrasivati, no nazalost stjecajem okolnosti bila sam prisiljena saznati nesto vise o ovoj temi. iz vlastitog iskustva, od drugih ljudi... i iz medicinskih izvora.

----------


## wildflower

e da, i mene zanima odgovor na *Zoranino* pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Cure, niste pospane?   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Amalthea  :Coffee:   :Razz:  
Wildflower, ja sam jednom procitala da neke zene "snazno reagiraju" na dojenje u trudnoci i da se to povezuje sa reagiranjem nasih predaka...sistem omogucavanja prezivljavanja svakom novom mladuncetu ili stavec.
Ja sam se jako borila s tim osjecajima tijekom trudnoce. A ni sama nisam sigurna jel to to. (u biti se i danas borim s tim osjecajima, djeca doje u tandemu, nikad nemam isti osjecaj kad doji starije ili mladje dijete)

----------


## gost

uopće ne vidim svrhu doule, nemedicinske osobe sa običnim tečajem koja ti ne može pomoći, već samo smetati. tu mi paše ona narodna "puno babica-kilavo dijete".
za siguran i prirodan porod dovoljno je imati jednu iskusnu babicu, ginekolozi i doule mogu samo smetati i to samim svojim prisutstvom, čak i ako se ne upliću.

----------


## zrinka

mama courage






> Citat: 
> a kad bi se i ti imenovala, mozda bi i komunikacija bila laksa 
> 
> 
> u kom smislu imenovala ???  i zasto bi komunikacija bila laksa?



ovo moje pitanje o imenovanju je bilo upucenu gostu

jer vise ne znam kad bas ta/taj gost pise a kad je to netko drugi....

----------


## BusyBee

Ja mislim da je doula (ako je prava, pogodjena) jako vazna. Nema ona veze sa "sto babica-kilavo dijete".

----------


## ROS

> Zasad su na redu roditelji sotonisti koji su joj našli vezu za upis na faks i nisu joj dali da ima dva kučeta nego samo jedno.


...zaboravila si spomenuti da su ju poslali u London na godinu dana... :shock:

----------


## maria71

> Zasad su na redu roditelji sotonisti koji su joj našli vezu za upis na faks i nisu joj dali da ima dva kučeta nego samo jedno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...zaboravila si spomenuti da su ju poslali u London na godinu dana... :shock:


mene iskreno zanima cijela Petrina priča, no htjela bih čuti i drugu stranu.............................


jedna žlica sama ne zvoni
svako jutro otvorim blog i čitam

ontopic

jeste čitali o ženi koja je rodila na brodu?

----------


## wildflower

> "sto babica-kilavo dijete"


meni se cini bas da se ta stara izreka super uklapa u filozofiju prirodnog poroda, tj. da ce rodilju i proces radjanja ometati ako se previse raznih ljudi mota oko nje dok radja  :Wink: 

doduse ja bih medju tih malo ljudi najradje imala prije svega dobru, iskusnu babicu, po potrebi dostupnog lijecnika - a umjesto doule, neku blisku osobu  :Smile: . tj. nije mi jasno sto mi jos treba i doula ako imam babicu...

----------

Wildflower, vidi se da si neinformirana. Ne treba ti babica, liječnik još manje. Poslušaj svoju intuiciju, uzdaj se u žensku snagu i pročitaj što ti kaže Odent:



> Žene koje žele postati doule ne trebaju nikakvu posebnu obuku. Sama činjenica da su majke već im daje dovoljno stručnosti

----------


## Eci

Samo bi ovdje htjela napisati da bi moje prvo dijete umrlo pri porodu da sam rađala doma. (Rođeno u terminu, trudnoća školska, intuicija govorila da će sve biti super).
U mojoj trečoj trudnoći umrle bi i beba i ja (beba je umrla svejedno, ali sam bar ja živa). Do tog trenutka je trudnoća bila sasvim uredna i da nisam otišla na redovan pregled priroda bi učinila svoje.

----------


## Andora

ajd, svjesno ulazim u temu pretpostavljajući da će me se "poklopit"... dakle,

taj dr. Odent.... najvjerojatnije postoje desetine knjiga na temu porodništva i zašto se na Rodi relevantnim smatraju knjige isključivo dr. Odenta? šta je on novi Mojsije? jedini koji govori pravu istinu i  "zna znanje"?   :Rolling Eyes:  

i još nešto - čisto praktično pitanje;
kad se žena sprema na neasistirani porod kod kuće šta točno treba imat pored sebe, kakve "alatke"? znam da u filmovima uvijek netko pita za vrelu vodu i ručnike. kome ta vrela voda?
šta babica pri asistiranom porodu nosi sa sobom u dom rodilje?

----------


## BusyBee

Treba li ti doula ili ne, to je osobna preferencija. Doula, kako ja to shvacam, nije primalja s privatnom praksom i stoga nije nuzno da ima medicinska znanja ekvivalentna porodnicaru. Za ono sto doula radi i sto bi trebala raditi, treba i sama imati osobno iskustvo (bar jednog) poroda i ne trebas biti medicinske struke ili znati bilo sto osim osnova o porodu (a i to zato da kvalitetnije pruzi podrsku zeni i partneru). Doula je podrska i pomoc zeni i njenom partneru, psihicka i prakticna... iako nije na odmet da zna tehnike opustanja i olaksanja (prirodnim metodama) nekih stanja - stresa, nervoze, i sl. 

Iz mog osobnog kuta, u nasim uvjetima bi svakoj zeni dobro dosla jedna doula prilikom bolnickog poroda - da se partner moze posvetiti partnerici, a da je doula ta koja se bori s birokracijom, lijecnicima koji ne zele postivati zenine zelje i sl. 
Kad bi bilo moguce imati asistenciju primalje pri kucnom porodu, doula bi bila zgodna pomoc nakon poroda, ako zena nema ili ne zeli pomoc rodbine.

----------


## fancy usisavac

> Zaista, zasto se asistirani bolnicki/ambulantni/vatever porodi u RH i u zemljama koje su nam po mnogo cemu uzor, toliko bitno razlikuju? Koliko to vise/manje znaju strucnjaci vani, u odnosu na nase strucnjake? Koliko bolje uvjete za rad trebaju imati nasi strucnjaci da bi pokazali ljudskost i uvazavanje zene u tako uzvisenim trenucima za nju (cast izuzecima u struci, ali, ocito su doista samo izuzeci)? Zar smo mi zene u RH toliko razlicite od ostatka zenske vrste? Ili smo nesposbne za normalno radjanje pa nam se svakoj pristupa kao hodajucoj patologiji?


Hrvatsko zdravstvo i zdravstvena zastita se razlikuju od zdravstva, antenatalne zastite, pristupa porodu, postpartalnom razdoblju jednako onoliko koliko mi kao drustvo u cjelini zaostajemo za drustvom u tim zemljama, koje su nam uzor i kojima tezimo. Ne moramo pri tom uzor traziti u Svedskoj. Dovoljno je da se usporedjujemo s recimo Slovenijom. Nisu HR doktori oni koji jedini kaskaju za svojom strukom u razvijenim zemljama kako se to ovdje voli naglasavati kao da su svi ostali s ovog foruma u svom poslu daleko ispred doktora. I HR pacijenti su isto toliko iza prosvijecenosti i educiranosti pacijenata u zemljama na koje bi se mi zeljeli ugledati. Nema Svicarska petogodisnje i 10 godisnje  prezivljenje nakon operacije raka dojke samo zato sto je bogatijima, nego i zato sto joj je populacija zdravstveno prosvijecenija, idu na preventivne preglede a ne kad voda dodje do grla i udio izuzetno ranih stadija bolesti je bitno veci nego kod nas. Mogu nabrojati takvih primejra more. 

Osvrnite se samo oko sebe pa vidite koliko zena u HR poznate a da recimo nisu bile kod ginekologa po 5 ili 7 godina a u fertilnoj su dobi????

I zato Slovenija s kojom granicimo ima 3 puta manju incidenciju tuberkuloze nego mi a za druge razvijene zemlje da ne govorimo. Mi sad silom htjeli preskociti neke razvojne faze a da nismo pogledali kriticki sami sebe. Hr ginekolozi su takvi kakvi jesu. I ja ne ocekujem da s epromijene preko noci. zasto tako mislim???? Pa jel vi znate koja je prosjecna zivotna dob HR specijaliste sveukupno. Zalosno ali istinito prosjek je preko 50 godina!!!! Nedavno je bio podatak o tome da je prosjecna dob pedijatra jos veca nego kad se gleda prosjecna dob svih specijalidsta ukupno.  I sam Odent je poprilicno kasno promijenio  ploču - interesantno da to nije bilo dok je radio porode u bolnici. 


S druge strane, neka se svatko tko misli da moze roditi bez strucne pomoci jednako kvalitetno kao i sa strucnom pomoci  i misli da mu ne treba niti  educirana babica jer je procitao par knjiga na tu temu i surfao internetom slobodno i odluci roditi sam. I neka snosi sve poslejdice svoje odluke kako moralne tako i krivicne, samo bi taj dio puno stoze zakonski regulirala da se zastite djeca u cije ime su one odlucivale. 
Malo me sve ovo nasmijava, jer se kladim da hrpa onih koji su  deklarativno ovdje podrzali *neasistirani porod*  nema sanse da bi rodili na taj nacin i cudim se zaroavoi zasto jedno misle a drugo rade. Ili se vole furati na to da nisu nikako mainstream ma sto to znacilo. 
Ja, da vjerujem da mi je *neasistirano roditi bolje nego asistirano* (pri tome mislim bilo na bolnicu asistirano bilo na kucno asistirano-naglasavam samo zbog cestog brkanja na ovom topiku), nastojala bi zivjeti u skaldu sa svojim uvjerenjima (sto i inace nastojim ciniti) i nema toga sto bi me u tome sprijecilo. Ne bi samo aplaudirala onima koji zive "moja uvjerenja" ako doista tako mislim. 
Cudi me onda da ce se ipak vecina s ovog topika koja aplaudira vjerojatno postupiti protivno uvjerenjima, "svojem velikom znanju" i inuiciji, a da im istovremeno to nitko ne moze zabraniti. Uvijek se mogu izvalciti na cinjenicu da ih je porod zatekao i pretekao i da nisu stigli u bolnicu. 

Ali mene bi i Odent sam valjda poslao u bolnicu jer sam tamo kao kod kuce (uostalom kao i svi glavonje   :Laughing: )

----------


## Zorana

Fancy usisavac, steta sto se ne registriras na forum. Mene bi bas zanimali tvoji komentari na teme o cijepljenju.

----------


## klia

Pratim vas, zanimljivi su mi i jedni i drugi argumenti, ali ono što se meni već neko vrijeme vrti po glavi po pitanju neasistiranog poroda jest činjenica da priroda uključuje i tzv. prirodnu selekciju. Potpuno prepuštanje prirodnim procesima uključuje veći rizik, a ponekad stvari krenu nizbrdo i na samom kraju (Eci  :Sad:  ).
Zato u ovom dijelu potpisujem fancy: ok, ako želimo veću slobodu odlučivanja o načinu poroda - imajmo ju, ali onda imajmo i veću odgovornost, čak i pred zakonom, ako dijete našom odlukom ne dobije odgovarajuću skrb.  :/

----------


## puhovi obožav. smokve

saradadevii, hvala na odgovoru, moram se registrirati, pa ću ti onda poslati pp, zaista bih voljela ići na taj tečaj, sama ako se može ići s bebom i ako nije preskupo.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

klia, odgovornost je uvijek na nama, bez obzira što odlučili-i ako se prepustiš liječničkom protokolu i ako rodiš asistirano s babicom i ako rodiš neasistirano.
samo što bi u slučaju lošeg ishoda vjerojatno na puno više osude naišle one koji su odabrale neasistirani porod.

u sva tri slučaja postoje određeni rizici, ništa nije 100%.
pitanje je kako tko od nas doživljava te rizike, kako percipiramo koji je rizik veći.

ja zaista nisam sigurna koliko je sigurniji današnji bolnički porod u HR od neasistiranog, iz više razloga.
npr., znamo da svaka intervencija stvara puno veći rizik da dođe do sljedeće intervencije.
takvih priča znamo bezbroj.
i znamo da je pristup u našim rodilištima interventan.
dakle-rizičniji!
i moja priča s 1. poroda je zamalo završila carskim rezom, upravo zbog toga.

a znamo da CR nije dječja igra, to je ozbiljna operacija gdje je 3 do 6 puta veća smrtnost majke, nosi brojne rizike i za bebu, povećava opasnost od placente previe u sljedećim trudnoćama, itd., itd...

dakle, da sam ja završila recimo na CR taj put samo zato što bolnički protokol nije imao strpljenja (samo srećom nije došlo do toga) i da mi se zbog operacije nešto desilo, meni ili bebi, da li bi mi itko onda rekao da je bilo neodgovorno s moje strane prepustiti se bolnici i takvim liječnicima koji ne znaju "sjediti na rukama" dokle god nema znakova za uzbunu?
ali ako rodiš neasistirano, onda se to proglasi krajnje neodgovornim.
gledamo stvari iz različite perspektive, u tom je problem.

----------


## puhovi obož. smokve

ma da, treba sve staviti pod potpunu i apsolutnu kontrolu, a na čelo postaviti nekakvog Mao Tze Tunga ili velikog brata.  :Rolling Eyes:   Dajte najte, nitko nema monopol na apsolutnu istinu, a diktirati ljudima stvari koje se tiču njihovog zdravlja i vlastitog tijela je krajnje ekstremna pomisao. najbolje da onda uvedemo kineski model. 
mama courage, oprosti kaj ti nisam odgovorila po svim onim točkama, ali ti umjesto toga šaljem pusu. i tvom sinčiću.

----------


## BusyBee

> I HR pacijenti su isto toliko iza prosvijecenosti i educiranosti pacijenata u zemljama na koje bi se mi zeljeli ugledati.


Ali nisu svi pa se ipak vecinom pausalno svima pristupa kao da jesu. To je ono sto meni smeta.
I nedostatak ljudskosti u pristupu (a u pristupu ne bi trebalo biti vazno je li Mara educirana ili nije i koliko kaska za Europom vec prici zeni malo ljudskije nego kao da je objekt na pokretnoj traci).
Inace, ja uopce ne mislim da nasi lijecnici kaskaju u znanju i strucnosti za ostatkom svijeta koji nam je uzor nego im nedostaje humanosti u pristupu (ne svima, ofkors). I ne mislim da vani svugdje u odnosima pacijent-lijecnik ili trudnica-ginekolog/porodnicar/primalja cvatu ruze, ali ne razumijem zasto se svaki porod mora tehnologizirati, zasto se u svaki (tj. moras se izboriti da se to ne dogodi) porod moraju petljati oni koji su "prekvalificirani" (malo mi je glupo ovo napisati, ali ne mogu naci bolji izraz, nadam se da se kuzi bit) .. kao da moraju opravdati ulaganje u svoje znanje, svoju strucnost, petljanjem u prirodan proces koji najbolje zavrsava ako ga se sa strane prati i daje "neprimjetna" podrska zeni koja radja. Specijalisti bi trebali biti "rezervirani" za one porode u kojima je nuzna i neprocjenjiva njihova intervencija. 
To je moje razmisljanje.

Ja podrzavam pravo na educirani izbor. U mom sustavu vrijednosti svaka sloboda za sobom povlaci i odgovornost, to mi se podrazumijeva. I svatko bi si trebao uzeti slobode koliko je spreman preuzeti odgovornosti. Tako da se nadam da drugi dio tvog posta fancy, nije upucen meni.  :Smile:

----------

anchie76, poslala sam ti e-mail u vezi aktivacije, pliz ako si tu daj odgovori  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

što se Odenta tiče, nje on nikakav mesija, niti je njegova riješ Sveto pismo.
on je samo jedan od niza zagovaratelja fiziološkog poroda čija su razmišljanja nekima na ovom forumu bliska.
svatko je slobodan navesti i nekog svog "uzora" ili referencu, ali poželjno je da to nije u stilu "moj doktor kaže tako i gotovo".

----------


## fancy usisavac

> Specijalisti bi trebali biti "rezervirani" za one porode u kojima je nuzna i neprocjenjiva njihova intervencija.


Na moj porod je specijalista stigao tek kad je sve bilo gotovo, i nije mi zao da je tako. Imala sam porod sebe babicu. A mogla sam ga slobodno imati pored sebe cijelo vrijeme da sam to htjela ako nista drugo jer sam s hrpom njih privatno dobra. 





> petljanjem u prirodan proces koji najbolje zavrsava ako ga se sa strane prati i daje "neprimjetna" podrska zeni koja radja


BB; ovim si sama sebi odgovorila na pitanje kakav porod ti za sebe drzis najboljim. Jasno je da je za tebe porod samo s doulom, jer ti skolovana babica nece sigurno biti samo neprimjetna podrska. To ti i Odent kaze. I stoga ne vidim razloga  da se slijedeci put i sa kim boris i ne omogucis si  porod kakav drzis najboljim. Uzmes doulu, za to nije potrebna niti velika edukacija, rodis uz njenu podrsku, kao rezultat svog informiranog izbora.  Ne vidim tko te u HR moze sprijeciti u toj tvojoj zelji. ja da tako mislim tako bi sigurno rodila.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> uopće ne vidim svrhu doule, nemedicinske osobe sa običnim tečajem koja ti ne može pomoći, već samo smetati. tu mi paše ona narodna "puno babica-kilavo dijete".
> za siguran i prirodan porod dovoljno je imati jednu iskusnu babicu, ginekolozi i doule mogu samo smetati i to samim svojim prisutstvom, čak i ako se ne upliću.


i ja mislim da bi se na porod lako dala primijeniti izreka "sto babica-kilavo dijete" .
po tom pitanju se možemo složiti.
potreba za doulama se javila zapravo tek s industrijalizacijom poroda, kada su glavnu riječ preuzeli ginekolozi i prilično dehumanizirali i medikalizirali cijeli porođaj.
doula zapravo zamjenju autentičnu babicu.
ako je babica zaista autentična, onda nema potrebe za doulao.
niti ikim drugim.
ginekolog je potreban ako dođe do komplikacija za koje je potreban operativni zahvat.

a što znači autentična babica?



> Prema Paramadouli, najbolje je radjati samo uz prisustvo jedne osobe. Ta osoba bi trebala biti autenticna babica, ona koja ima primaljskoga znanja , a ima i srce, um, ponasanje idealne mame, bake (ili kako naslov prirucnika za holisticko primaljstvo, autorice Elisabeth Davies, kaze Heart and Hands) i koja dobro poznaje "antagonizam oksitocina i adrenalina". 
> To bi bio ideal. U nedostatku takovga ideala, druga opcija su doule koje su poput ove gore babice, ali nemaju profesionalno primaljsko znanje, pa je i babica potrebna. Ali bolje je da se pojavi sto je kasnije moguce, jer vise ljudi, znaci manja privatnost). Koliko kasnije, ovisi o situaciji.





> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...doula&start=50
> Fenomen doule i kako se «pojavio» 
> 
> 1970. godine, u jednoj velikoj bolnici u Guatemali, koja je imala 60ak poroda dnevno i u kojoj nisu postojala babice kao nezavisna profesija, već samo medicinske sestre primaljskog smjera koje su bile pomoćnice ginekolozima, u toj bolnici su dva pedijatra provela istraživanje koje je bilo RCT. Jednoj grupi žena dodijelili su žene laikinje koje su bile uz njih tijekom poroda, a druga grupa žena je bila tijekom poroda sama, bez društva, kako je to inače bio običaj u toj bolnici. Rezultat istraživanja je bio taj da je bolji ishod poroda bio kod žena koje su tijekom poroda bile u društvu druge žene (laikinje). 
> 1986. godine ponovili su isto istraživanje , opet u Guatemali, rezultati su bili isti, a žene laikinje su po prvi puta bile nazvane doule. 
> (op.prev. Doula je grčka riječ koja doslovno znači «robinja (koja se brine za ženu u porodu) i Michel je rekao da oni koji su smislili tu riječ, nisu bas učinili najbolje, tako da je on na prijedlog neke kolegice iz Atene, ubacio ispred paramana što na grčkom znači «sa majkom» i navodno, na grčkom, zvuči bolje od samo doula. Ispričao je priču kako mame polaznica koje su grčkog podrijetla, ne mogu doći k sebi kada čuju na kakav seminar im kćeri idu...doula jednostavno znači robinja....) 
> Onda su isto istraživanje napravili u Houstonu, država Texas (ispitanice su bile latinoameričkog podrijetla) i ponovio se prethodni rezultat. Zaključak je bio da je bolji ishod poroda , ako je uz ženu doula koja je od tada počela definirati kao «majka koja je imala barem jedan porod sa dobrim ishodom». 
> Tijekom 1990ih, u SAD-u fenomen doule je postao popularan medju bijelkinjama srednje klase (engl. white middle-class). 
> Medjutim, kada se isto istraživanje ponovilo na grupi koja je pripadala većinom toj društvenoj i rasnog grupi, rezultati nisu bili isti , nisu se mogli ponoviti (op.prev. istraživanuje je pokazalo da nema razlike u ishodu poroda izmedju grupe koja je imala doule i onih koje nisu imale). Pitanje se postavlja: «Zašto?» 
> ...





> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=autenticna
> Uloga doule kod poroda (u bolnici i kod kuće) 
> 
> Uloga doule tijekom trudoće: da ulije povjerenje, sigurnost, da nasmijava i da dedramatizira ono što antenatalna skrb dramatizira (nisko željezo, preniska posteljica, gastacijski dijabetes, iščekivanja i ustrašenost rezultatima ultrazvuka i sl.). Vrlo često žene tijekom trudnoće bivaju uznemirene s različitih strana, a to je najmanje što trebaju, i za trudnoću i za porod. 
> 
> Tijekom poroda, uloga doule je da omogući što lakši porod 
> 
> Jedna od uloga doule kod poroda u bolnici je zaštita žene od uznemiravanja. Na primjer, doula treba nastoji postići to da se ženu ne ispituje, nego da ona (doula) odgovori na pitanja osoblja. Nakon stečenog iskustva, naučite i znate što obično pitaju u bolnici. Ja sada anticipiram ta pitanja i sama im dajem odgovore, dok još nisu ni pitali. 
> 
> ...

----------


## BusyBee

Ma najvaznije je da si ti meni otkrila sto je za mene najbolje.   :Kiss:

----------

[/quote]



puh-neodgovorni gost, nadam se jednom kavici da čujem to iskustvo.[/quote]
hvala ti, ali za sada još uvijek osjećam da bih radije zadržala low profile. ionako će se to prije ili kasnije proširiti, zg je mali grad.

----------


## Saradadevii

> taj dr. Odent.... najvjerojatnije postoje desetine knjiga na temu porodništva i zašto se na Rodi relevantnim smatraju knjige isključivo dr. Odenta? šta je on novi Mojsije? jedini koji govori pravu istinu i "zna znanje"?


ovo je generalizacija koja ne stoji. 
Poneki ljudi koji postaju na Rodinom forumu  "obozavaju" Odenta, ja sam jedna od njih. Ne slazem se s nekim njegovim idejama sto posto, ali su mi one vezane za porod jako dobre, vizionarske itd... uklapaju se u moje osobno iskustvo, stimulativne su mi i korisne u vlastitom radu na ovom podrucju.

Roda na podrucju poroda, izmedju ostalog, zagovara pravo izbora zene na porod kakav zeli. Buduci da se u Hrvatskoj to pravo ne postuje i kada se nacelno zagovara (npr. zakonska regulativa koja trazi suglasnost zene s bilo kojim intervencijama), na portalu se objavljuju tekstovi koji informiraju o dobrobitima pristupa koji se nacelno ne zagovaraju u edukaciji primalja ili ginekologa, u medijima, u ginekoloskim ambulantama ili rodilistima. Neki to zovu prirodnim porodom, neki nemedikaliziranim porodom, neki neinterventnim...kako god ga zvali, pristup je drugaciji od onoga koji postoji u maternalnoj skrbi u Hrvatskoj.

Ako pogledas pod rubriku Porod, naici ces na preijevode mnogih drugih autora osim Odenta koji govore oo takvom, drugacijem,  pristupu: dr. Marsden Wagner, dr Sarah Buckley, svjetski poznate primalje npr Beatrijs Smulders, Ina May Gaskin (ciji tekst ce biti uskoro stavljen na portal, tekstovi hrvatskih primalja, tekstovi aktivistkinja na ovom podrucju i childbirth edukatora, prof. Sheila Kitzinger, Suzanne Arms, Andrea Robertson.

Nedavno je u Njemackoj bio medjunarodna konferencija Primalja koju tradicionalno, jednom godisnje, u Europi i u SAD organizira casopis Midwifery Today. Gotovo polovina ovih gore nabrojanih sudjeluju kao izlagaci na takvim konferencijama.

Dakle, ne radi se samo o Odentu, nego o cijeloj grupi strucnjaka, autora, aktivista koji promicu iste ili slicne ideje (iako medju njima ,naravno, ima nekih razlika)

----------


## Andora

zbilja? morat ću u pretražniku pogledat za ove druge doktore, zasad vidim na podforumu Porod dvije teme označene važnim, a tiču se Odenta.   :Unsure:

----------


## Saradadevii

S


> druge strane, neka se svatko tko misli da moze roditi bez strucne pomoci jednako kvalitetno kao i sa strucnom pomoci i misli da mu ne treba niti educirana babica jer je procitao par knjiga na tu temu i surfao internetom slobodno i odluci roditi sam


fancy usisivac, ti cesto ponavljas ovu misao o tome da neko procita par knjiga i prosurfa....ali nije stvar samo u tome. Stvar je da zene odlucuju na temelju neceg viseg ili drugog od knjiga ili informacija dobivenih na internetu.
Kada sam ja odlucila roditi kod kuce, skoro desetak godina prije nego sto sam uistinu rodila, nisam to odlucila na temelju procitanih knjiga niti interneta. Samo sam cula o prijateljice, bivse talijanske babice (koja je obicavala cesto plakati nakon asistencije porodu, zbog mizerije tretmana majka i djece, kojoj je morala prisustvovati) za ideju rodjenja bez nasilja i to mi je upalilo lampicu u glavi i srcu.
Najveci dio procitanog, ukljucujuci Odenta, a da ne govorim o internetskim informacijama, pronasla sam tek nakon rodjenja moje kceri.
Samo kao potvrdu onoga sto sam vec ranije odlucila napraviti na temelju tko zna cega, ali definitivno ne knjiga i informacija.

Ovim ne zelim reci da netko ne moze sve to odluciti na temelju informacija iz knjiga i s Interneta, iako mislim da to nikada nije odluka koja je rukovodjena samo saznanjima.

----------


## Saradadevii

Andora, pogledaj na naslovnicu portala pod rubriku Porod

----------


## Saradadevii

ali budem uskoro napravila i jedan sazetak o Kitzingerici i Ini May Gaskin i stavila na forum, tek toliko da napravi ravnotezu Odentu   :Smile:

----------


## Andora

> ali budem uskoro napravila i jedan sazetak o Kitzingerici i Ini May Gaskin i stavila na forum, tek toliko da napravi ravnotezu Odentu


  :Yes:  tako treba, jer iskreno Odent se non-stop spominje. nastojim "vrludat" po podforumima i čim je porod u pitanju eto ti Njega!   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

pa na portalu ima tekstova i koji nisu odentovi...

a on se spominje najvise zato sto su njegove knjige prevedene na krvatski a od ina may, sheile i ostalih nisu jos...

----------


## Andora

sad tražim starijem sinu po starim časopisima sliku vatrogasnih vozila i naletim na knjigu Trudnoća i porođaj, koju nikad nisam pošteno ni pogladala. MM ju je kupio kad je '89 . bio u JNA u Dubrovniku jer je eto bila na rasprodaji (tad nije niti imao curu, niti imao u vidu roditeljstvo...   :Laughing:  ).
dakle knjigu su naspisali  Cristopher Macy i Frank Falkner iz 1979  :shock: (u nas prevedeni i tiskano 1986.g.)i obrađuje teme kao što su:
pozadina trudnoće,
kako doživljavamo trudnoću,
očevi u vrijeme trudnoće  i porođaja,
preiprema za porođaj......
a u knjizi se spominju i doktori Coppen, Grantly Dick Read, Malzack, Togerson, Eysenck, Davidson, F. Heide svi na temu boli u porodu, te Rosenblatt, packer, Redshaw ,a temu novorođenčeta.

iskreno, ne da mi se čitat, ima toma još, čak i to kako je dojenje najbolje za majku i dijete  :D  8ipak se radi o 79. godini.

jesu ovi zastarjeli? jesu li vama uopće poznati? hoćete knjigu za pisanje tekstova na forumu?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

kako to da se nikad ne spominje frederick leboyer? ja sam pročitala nekoliko njegovih knjiga i mislim da je nezaobilazan, kao jedan od pionira ideje prirodnog ili humanog poroda, ali nekako imam dojam da nije baš previše priznat kod nas, samo jedna knjiga mu je prevedena i to davno, neke rečenice mu se izvlače iz konteksta i krivo interpretiraju, mislim da je to šteta.  :? što kažete, cure upućene u tematiku?

----------


## zrinka

> kako to da se nikad ne spominje frederick leboyer??


kako se ne spominje?

ima i njegovih tekstova na portalu

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=1338

cure, citate li vi nas portal opce?  :D

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Ma najvaznije je da si ti meni otkrila sto je za mene najbolje.


BusyBee, sorry ako sam krivo shvatila ono sto si pisala o svom vidjenju idealnog poroda. Ocito sam ja krivo tumacila tvoje rijeci. Pretpostavila sam da bi ti stvarno zeljela porod kakav si gore opisala. Vjerojatno sam krivo skuzila. 




> fancy usisivac, ti cesto ponavljas ovu misao o tome da neko procita par knjiga i prosurfa....ali nije stvar samo u tome. Stvar je da zene odlucuju na temelju neceg viseg ili drugog od knjiga ili informacija dobivenih na internetu. 
> Kada sam ja odlucila roditi kod kuce, skoro desetak godina prije nego sto sam uistinu rodila, nisam to odlucila na temelju procitanih knjiga niti interneta. Samo sam cula o prijateljice, bivse talijanske babice (koja je obicavala cesto plakati nakon asistencije porodu, zbog mizerije tretmana majka i djece, kojoj je morala prisustvovati) za ideju rodjenja bez nasilja i to mi je upalilo lampicu u glavi i srcu. 
> Najveci dio procitanog, ukljucujuci Odenta, a da ne govorim o internetskim informacijama, pronasla sam tek nakon rodjenja moje kceri. 
> Samo kao potvrdu onoga sto sam vec ranije odlucila napraviti na temelju tko zna cega, ali definitivno ne knjiga i informacija.



Saradadevii, navodis sebe kao primjer iako se ono sto sam ja pisala odnosilo iskljucivo na neasistirani porod (na to mislim kada kazem bez strucne pomoci) i ljude koji se za njega pripremaju na nacin kako sam ranije pisala. Ne vidim veliku vezu izmedju te dvije vrste poroda pa tako niti izmedju tvog slucaja i onoga o cemu sam pisala.

----------


## Saradadevii

> a u knjizi se spominju i doktori Coppen, Grantly Dick Read, Malzack, Togerson, Eysenck, Davidson, F. Heide svi na temu boli u porodu, te Rosenblatt, packer, Redshaw ,a temu novorođenčeta.
> 			
> 		
> 
> iskreno, ne da mi se čitat, ima toma još, čak i to kako je dojenje najbolje za majku i dijete  8ipak se radi o 79. godini. 
> 
> jesu ovi zastarjeli? jesu li vama uopće poznati? hoćete knjigu za pisanje tekstova na forumu?


Jedini za kojeg sam ja cula je Grantly Dick Read, i on jest malo zastario, ali vazan je za razvoj pokreta tzv. prirodnog poroda, osobito u anglosaksonskim zemljama. Knjiga mu se zvala Childbirth withouth Fear, ili nesto slicno, izado ju je negdje u 40im godinama proslog stoljeca i u njoj iznio tezu da je za porod najgore kada se zena boji. Bez straha nema boli, nema komplikacija itd...postao je poznat u VB i SAD nakon rata i pokrenuo prvu generaciju zena koje su trazile drugaciji nacin radjanja (osobito u SADu gdje je standard bio drogiranje morfijem u ranom stupnju trudova, tzv. twiglight sleep). U VB su zene inspirirane njegovim pristupom osnovale National Chilbirth Trust, poznat pod imenom NCT, koji jos danas postoji, a u kojemu su tijekom 60ih i poslije 80ih antenatalne edukatorice bile Sheila Kitzinger i Janet Balaskas. 

Knjiga za pisanje tekstova na forumu imamo napretek.
Fale nam prevoditeljice.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

imaš pravo, zrinka, za domaću zadaću ću pročitati sve tekstove na portalu. ipak mislim da stoji da leboyer nema kod nas mjesto koje zaslužuje. evo za početak sam pročiotala članak dr. marsden wagnera.  ovaj odlomak:
     Zašto epiduralni blok dovodi do operativnog porođaja? Dva su razloga. Prvi: kako žena zbog epiduralne više nema osjeta od struka naniže, liječnik je u velikom iskušenju da nastavi s kirurškim intervencijama. Drugi je razlog fundamentalan za osnovno razumijevanje porođajnog procesa. Porođajni su bolovi esencijalna komponenta normalnog porođaja budući da stimuliraju mozak da otpusti hormone koji zatim stimuliraju maternicu da se steže normalnim intenzitetom i u normalnim razmacima kako bi protok krvi kroz placentu bio stabilan te kako ne bi došlo do fetalne hipoksije. To je vrlo osjetljiv proces. Epiduralna blokada ometa taj proces i vodi do usporavanja ili prestanka normalnog porođaja.
me podsjetio na nešto što sam doživjela pred nekoliko mjeseci dok sam još bila trudna. išla sam na vježbe za trudnice kod slatke, simpatične i nadasve razvikane fizioterapeutice u makronovu. jedan dan primijetim ja najavu njenog predavanja pod nazivom "priprema za porod" ok, velim ja, tu će valjda biti riječi o tome kako se psihički pripremiti, opustiti, osloboditi straha i sl. sjela ja u dvoranu, sa smješkom od uha od uha, udobno se zavalila i slušam. počne ona s uvodom. nešto spominje lamazea... baš mi ne leži lamaze, nema veze, da vidimo što će biti dalje. počne ona nadugačko i naširoko raspredati o carskom rezu - ja slušam, smješak mi polako silazi s lica i mislim si - hm, baš i nije neki vrhunac taktičnosti toliko piliti trudnice s pričom o carskom rezu. ( tu negdje se začuje štropot i neka cura sa sasvim malim trbušćićem izleti van sva zelena i s rukom na ustima. pogledam okolo, i druge trudnice blago zelenkaste) dobro, počne ona pričati o tome što nas čeka u bolnici. objašnjava koje su prednosti dripa i epiduralne i epiziotomije. meni sve nešto nije jasno i na kraju ne izdržim, pa izlanem: ali, pa zar je za vas epiduralna nešto poželjno? daaa, kaže ona sa smješkom na licu (mačka je stvarno slatka i šarmantna), pa epiduralna vam opušta mišiće zdjelice i puuno olakšava porod. bilo je tu još takvih bisera, između ostalog rekla nam je da smo  *nažalost* trudne, gdje sam se ja opet pobunila da kak to misli "na žalost", međutim sve ostale su pobožno slušale, pa sam ušutila. nešto sam još malo gunđala kod epiziotomije sebi u brk da ak nešto zarežete pa idete rastezat da će samo još jače puknuti nego da niste zarezali, ali nitko me nije šljivio. Još je hvalila drip što sam šutke otrpjela, pa je pričala kako mnoooge žene imaju preusku zdjelicu, pa ne mogu normalno roditi. bilo je tu još bisera... zgodno, zar ne?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Odent se non-stop spominje. nastojim "vrludat" po podforumima i čim je porod u pitanju eto ti Njega!


pogledaj na portal pod Porodom, iako ima dosta njegovih tekstova, ima i tekstova ostalih autorica i autora.
Preporucujem
Suzanne Arms
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1936

Sheila Kitzinger
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1885

dr. Sarah Buckley
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1862

dr. Marsden Wagner
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=2209

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=2286

----------


## Saradadevii

> ali, pa zar je za vas epiduralna nešto poželjno? daaa, kaže ona sa smješkom na licu (mačka je stvarno slatka i šarmantna), pa epiduralna vam opušta mišiće zdjelice i puuno olakšava porod


.

 :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> . išla sam na vježbe za trudnice kod slatke, simpatične i nadasve razvikane fizioterapeutice u makronovu.


znam o kojoj se "mački" :Wink:  radi .
rodila jedno dijete-na carski rez.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii, navodis sebe kao primjer iako se ono sto sam ja pisala odnosilo iskljucivo na neasistirani porod (na to mislim kada kazem bez strucne pomoci) i ljude koji se za njega pripremaju na nacin kako sam ranije pisala. Ne vidim veliku vezu izmedju te dvije vrste poroda pa tako niti izmedju tvog slucaja i onoga o cemu sam pisala.


pogresno sam te razumjela.

ipak, slicnosti postoje. Neki se pripremaju tako da osnazuju povjerenje u sile prirode, bozanske sile i slicno. Sto opet ne ide preko knjiga i clanaka na internetu, nego je vise kao neka unutarnja sebe-transformacija i afirmacija i veze s ostalim sestrama 
Ako prosurfas forume o unassisted pregnancy i unassisted birth, vidjet ces da postoji sarolikost iskustava, sto se "pripreme" tice. A vjerujem da mnoge niti ne zalaze na forume podrske niti citaju knjige.

Nesto sto nema direktne veze s ovim gore, ali ima indirektne s time tko je stucan i tko je sposoban asistirati...

Ina May Gaskin je pocela asistirati porodima kao laikinja; poslije je nju i grupu njezinih prijateljica poducio neki lijecnik opce prakse o osnovama ginekologije. Nemam pojma je li ikada zavrsila ijedan formalni studij, danas je jedna od najpoznatijih "holistickih" babica u svijetu.

----------


## mama courage

predaleko ste otisle, da bih se sad ponovo ukljucivala u raspravu. no, kratko cu se osvrnuti na...




> mama courage, oprosti kaj ti nisam odgovorila po svim onim točkama, ali ti umjesto toga šaljem pusu. i tvom sinčiću.


nema frke, i sutnja je odobravanje, a moja zxuja je zensko.   :Razz:  

Saradadevii, 



> Specijalisti bi trebali biti "rezervirani" za one porode u kojima je nuzna i neprocjenjiva njihova intervencija. 
> To je moje razmisljanje.


a intuicija ce nam reci kad je ta intervencija nuzna ? alal ti vera.




> klia, odgovornost je uvijek na nama, bez obzira što odlučili-i ako se prepustiš liječničkom protokolu i ako rodiš asistirano s babicom i ako rodiš neasistirano.


naravno da je odgovornost uvijek na nama, jal upalu pluca lijecili (na nagovor ljecnika) odgovarajucim medikamentima, jal chajem, jal molitvom. inache sva ta pricha me podsjeca na onaj slucaj male olivije iz austrije.

BusyBee - vezano za second opinion - odnosilo se na dio gdje se pricalo o svemogucnosti ljecnika opcenito.




> Naravno, u rasponu koji je prihvatljiv ciljevima i vrijednostima koje promoviramo (npr. necemo uvrstiti pricu koja hvali elektivni carski jer smatramo da je stetan i za majku i za dijete).


da ne raspravljamo dalje, skuzila sam, al mi je jos uvijek neshatljivo da je po vama (namjerni) neasistirani porod (u lijepoj nasoj, nota bene!) prihvatljiv (pa cak i u rasponu ciljeva i vrijednosti koje promovirate). 

pratit cu petrin blog dalje - cisto da ne bude da prerano sudim i da konacno zaokruzim tu prichu, al se svakim novim postom ne mogu nachudit njoj, a bome jos manje sebi koja te umotvorine jos i chitam. al to je eto moj rizik  :Grin:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Obozavam ovu temu iz cisto obiteljskih razloga




> Ina May Gaskin je pocela asistirati porodima kao laikinja; poslije je nju i grupu njezinih prijateljica poducio neki lijecnik opce prakse o osnovama ginekologije. Nemam pojma je li ikada zavrsila ijedan formalni studij, danas je jedna od najpoznatijih "holistickih" babica u svijetu


Opet je nekog vraga ta zena ucila, i nakon prakticnog dijela koji  je savladala asistirajuci na porodima (sto smatram edukacijom broj jedan)  je imala potrebu teoretske nadgradnje od strane nekog tko tim teoretskim znanjem raspolaze. Ovo govori u prilog da je strucna podrska vazna. A mi raspravljamo o neasistiranom porodu koliko ja znam. 

Zao mi je sto nisam bila starija u doba kad nas je napustila moja prabaka, da mogu zapisati njena iskustva, Isto bi je mogao nazvati na neki nacin holistickom babicom. Sad mi samo baka (njena snaha) moze prepricavati njene zgode. Prabaka je bila priucena "babica" na otoku gdje je tada bilo oko 3500 ljudi. Iako, nije bas bilo svejedno tko ce prisustovati porodu. Nije bas da su na porod pozivali bilo koju zenu ili onu moja je vise puta rodila. U to doba su bile na otoku tocno TRI zene koje su o tome znale vise (iako recimo ta moja prabaka nije obilovala osobnim iskustvom, rodila je za one prilike "samo" tri puta). Nju je kao 15 godisnjakinju ucila poslu njena teta jer ju je odabrala zato sto je mala bila jako spretna (tako kazu). Porodila je zbilja ogroman broj djece, te je nakon rata zavsila bolnicki tecak i cak jedno jako kratko vrijeme radila u bolnici jer nije bilo formalno obrazovanih babica. Meni je njazanimljivije kako njena uloga nije prestala cinom poroda. Ona je ostajala kod zene koja je rodila po nekoliko dana, gledajuci koliko krvari, dal je dobila temperaturu a da ne govorim da je bila angazirana i zaduzena da dojenje profunkcionira. J aznam i dan danas sresti na otoku ljude koji mi kazu : znas, mene ti je obabila tvoja prabaka. tako da nije bas neka moderna doktorska izmisljotina da ti tijekom poroda MOZE zatrebati netko upuceniji sa strane i da iako  zena moze roditi sama cak i potpuno needucirana, to uopce nije sporno, postoje situacije u kojima je od neprocijenjive vaznosti prisustvo nekog tko neuobicajenu i rijetku komplikaciju zna rjesiti bolje od prirodne selekcije. 

Bas me zanima jel to istina a vjerujem da jest, ali baka mi prica da je recimo prabaka znala napraviti vanjski okret bebe koja je bila na zadak. Znaci ni tada bas nisu sve prepustali prirodi. I oni su iskustveno skuzili da se pomekad treba uplesti u taj inace predivan fizioloski prirodan proces.

----------


## zrinka

eto fancy, koje ti iskustvo imas u krvi
sad mi je zao sto nisi nesto drugo specijalizirala   :Smile:

----------


## fancy usisivac

E Zrinka, vidis da si na pravom tragu. 

Ja sam naime duuugo, duuugo bas htjela biti ginekolog. Sve do 4. godine faksa. Valjda i pod dojmom tih prabakinih prica. I onda sma se na 4. godini faksa nepovratno zaljubila u svoju sadasnju specku koju ne zovu valjda badava "kraljica medicine" iako ona vise nece nikada postojati u tom obliku u kojem je postojala do sada (jer se sada moras odmah usmjeriti nakon opceg dijela u jednu njenu subspecijalizaciju). U ginekologiji sam obozavala dvije stvari: reproduktivnu endokrinologiju i bas porodiljstvo.   :Wink:  


Iz njenih prica mi je najzanimljiviji dio o tome kako je par dana nakon poroda bila 24 sata, dan noc uz rodilju. Jer ona nije samo poradjala. Znala je puno i o dojenju. Didu je rodila u 45. godini nakon sto joj je 18. godisnja kcer umrla od posljedica gripe. Zapravo bi volila znati koliko je ona brojkom asistencija kod poroda imala iza sebe (a radila je jako dugo, i taj kratki period rada u bolnici kad je vec bila zapravo dosta stara je i dalje pomagala zenama koje su radjale kod kuce). Kaze baka da nitko u obitelji nije zaradjivao tako dobro kao ona (navodno su joj ljudi placali koliko su mislili da mogu, nije bilo striktne tarife 8)  ako nisu imali love onda u naturi). Interesantno je da je svojoj kceri kod njenih poroda zvala i drugu "babicu" kao ispomoc (valjda se bojala da zbog emocija nece biti skroz hladna i objektivna u procjenama, a to niti ja ne volim  dana lijeciti obitelj) a mojoj baki (valjda jer joj nije kcer nego snaha) je pomagala ona i to interesantno da ju je na prvi porod s mojom mamom nagovorila na bolnicki porod i ona joj je pomagala, a druga dva poroda je baka odlucila roditi doma. Najzalosnija je bila kad je bakin treci porod ona bila odsutna pa je baka pozvala drugi babicu (njenu "konkurenticu"). E to ju je dotuklo, da joj je jedno od unucadi ipak "obabila" druga zena a ne ona   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Fancy, jel tvoja prabaka poznavala i neke druge vjestine? MM-ova baka je isto bila nesto kao seoska babica. On kaze da se ona jako dobro razumjela u travarstvo pa joj je tu puno pomagalo kod problematicnih situacija. (ne samo kod poroda nego zdr.problema opcenito) A navodno nije umrlo nijedno dijete cijem je porodu ona prisustvovala.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zorana, nije bila za druga "podrucja" barem koliko se ja sjecam njenih prica a i koliko mi sada baka moze ispricati. Ali sjecam se da je baka za nju pricala da je znala tocno biljke vezane uz problem poroda i dojenja. Recimo kad bi zena jako krvarila onda bi radila tocno odredjeni caj koji je imao u sebi supstancu za poticanje kontrakcija, vjerojatno one trave koje su u sebi imale alkaloid ergotamina i cega su kasnije i dobivali ergometrin.  

Mislim da je u to vrijeme nemoguce bilo (pod uvjetom da si to radio dovoljno dugo a ne par puta) da ti ne umre niti jedno dijete pri porodu. Pa zna se kolika je onda bila perinatalna smrtnost.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> da ne raspravljamo dalje, skuzila sam, al mi je jos uvijek neshatljivo da je po vama (namjerni) neasistirani porod (u lijepoj nasoj, nota bene!) prihvatljiv (pa cak i u rasponu ciljeva i vrijednosti koje promovirate).


nekome je prihvatljiv, a nekom ne.
što ti konkretno predlažeš? želiš li reći da je društveno neprihvatljiv? da li smatraš da je potrebno primijeniti represiju, sudske progone, ili što? zato što je netko* rodio*? od kad je to postao zločin?

----------


## Poslid

Pozdravljam novu registriranu forumašicu. Baš mi je drago što si nam se pridružila. Još da samo nagovorimo fancy usisavač....

Ja cure ne pišem na ovom topiku, ali vas pratim vašu konstruktivnu komunikaciju.

A moje je mišljenje da se treba u Hrvatskoj omogućiti ženama da imaju mogućnost izbora kućnog ASISTIRANOG poroda. Vjerujem da bi se mnogo žlna na takav porod odlučilo, Međutim do tada treba "još puno vode poteći".

Ne podržavam ali ni ne osuđujem kućne neasistirane porode.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*poslid napisa*:



> Pozdravljam novu registriranu forumašicu. Baš mi je drago što si nam se pridružila.


  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## mara

Puhica, Ja bi pozvizdila da sam sjedila u Makronovi i slušala "mačku"

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii, 
> Citat: 
> Specijalisti bi trebali biti "rezervirani" za one porode u kojima je nuzna i neprocjenjiva njihova intervencija. 
> To je moje razmisljanje.


a intuicija ce nam reci kad je ta intervencija nuzna ? alal ti vera. 

mama courage, kvotala si Busy pcelicu, ne mene.
A ona je vec na tvoju sadasnju opasku u proslosti odgovorila




> strucnjaci su dragocjeni i nezamjenjivi u nekim situacijama, ali imaju svoje mjesto i vrijeme, a to zasigurno nije porod koji ide normalnim tijekom, nakon nerizicne trudnoce.


dakle, prepoznaje se i na temelju problema koji se jave, u trudnoci ili tijekom porodjaja, a ne samo intuicijom; ona je korisna kada se sve cini da ide dobro, a nesto sapce iza ramena, kao Sokratov daimonion , da nije sve u redu.

Tako kazu iskusne porodnicarke, ja samo prenosim, jer su moja iskustva malena.

----------


## TinnaZ

fancy, prvo dobrodošla ...  :Love:  
drugo, stvarno mi je žao da netko sa takvim povijesnim iskustvom i širim pogledom na ginekologiju izvan današnjeg tehnologiziranog okvira, nije na kraju ginekolog   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja se nadam da će na kraju barem jedna cura s ovog foruma završiti na ginekologiji, a kad bi jednog dana bila moguća samostalna praksa opstetričara van bolnice - mislim da bi kod sebe imala cijeli forum na porodima   :Laughing:  

Mene fascinira da je tvoja prabaka radila vanjski okret bebe koje su okrenute zatkom, a kako je uopće znala da je beba zatkom bez ultrazvuka ... kaj se uopće nešto može znati bez ultrazvuka, dripa i ostalih tehno-medikalija   :Grin:  
Ajde ti si kirurg, pa te sigurno smeta ovakav sarkazam, pa molim oprost unaprijed.

----------


## Saradadevii

> nakon prakticnog dijela koji je savladala asistirajuci na porodima (*sto smatram edukacijom broj jedan*


potpisujem.

to je strucnost koja meni "pase" za aistenciju pri normalnom porodu.
Ne godine provedene na ginekoloskoj specijalizaciji.




> Ovo govori u prilog da je strucna podrska vazna. A mi raspravljamo o neasistiranom porodu koliko ja znam.


Veza je u tome sto je Ina May bila laikinja barem neko kratko vrijeme kada je pocela to raditi, prijateljica rodilj,a nestrucna osoba.
Da ti netko kaze da joj je prijateljica, nestrucna , asistirala, vjerojatno bi ti to bilo u istoj kategoriji kao porod u prici.
A nacin na koji je postala strucna je taj da je nestrucna asistirajuci , skupljala iskustvo.
Jesi li citala Ina May's Guide to Childbirth ili Spiritual Midwifery?
Prabaka bi se bas dobro ukopila u njihovu komunu.

----------


## sw mama

> zato što je netko rodio? od kad je to postao zločin


procitati kazneni zakon, toplo preporucujem. kazna za dovodjenje druge osobe u opasnost (a na neasistiranom porodu to je dijete) predvidjena je od godine na vise, a moze se zamijeniti novcanom..

----------


## litala

> zato što je netko rodio? od kad je to postao zločin
> 			
> 		
> 
> procitati kazneni zakon, toplo preporucujem. kazna za dovodjenje druge osobe u opasnost (a na neasistiranom porodu to je dijete) predvidjena je od godine na vise, a moze se zamijeniti novcanom..


mozda sam offtopic (ustvari, znam da jesam) - ali i na asistiranom bolnickom porodu u velikom se broju slucajeva dogadja da se dijete dovodi u opasnost, a to cine strucnjaci, i mahom za to ne odgovaraju  :Sad: 

razlika je u tome sto ce kod neasistiranog kucnog poroda netko "izvana" naci za shodno da kazneno goni "nesavjesne" i ugrozavajuce roditelje zbog opasnih radnji, a kod bolnickog asistiranog poroda roditelji moraju biti ti koji ce "ganjanje" pokrenuti... ili su i onda (po analogiji da smo uvijek odgovorni za svoje izbore - pa u jednom slucaju sami biramo neasistirani porod kod kuce i sve sto ide uz njega, a u drugom kompletnu bolnicku proceduru i sve sto ide uz nju...) iskljucivo roditelji odgovorni pa shodno tome ne moze nitko "izvana" ganjati recimo porodnicara zbog losih procjena i krivih pretpostavki?

po meni je to strasna nepravda.

----------


## Andora

ova tema mi je skroz  8) jer se svaka rečenica onog drugog posebno citira i odgovara, a ja na cijeli jedan dio posta nisam (još uvijek) dobila odgovore. nisu provokacija, čista znatiželja i molim odgovor.   :Kiss:  





> i još nešto - čisto praktično pitanje;
> kad se žena sprema na neasistirani porod kod kuće šta točno treba imat pored sebe, kakve "alatke"? znam da u filmovima uvijek netko pita za vrelu vodu i ručnike. kome ta vrela voda?
> šta babica pri asistiranom porodu nosi sa sobom u dom rodilje?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Litala:



> mozda sam offtopic (ustvari, znam da jesam) - ali i na asistiranom bolnickom porodu u velikom se broju slucajeva dogadja da se dijete dovodi u opasnost, a to cine strucnjaci, i mahom za to ne odgovaraju


Ovdje se varas, jer u ustanovi u kojoj radim najvise odstetnih zahtjeva i tuzbi ima upravo prema ginekolozima, samo sto za prosjecnog hrvatskog gradjanina postoji samo ono sto se pojavilo na naslovnici novina i to se broji. A nije bas tako. Ima toga puno vise no sto mislite, dio zavrsi vansudskom nagodbom, dio u sudskom postupku koji kao sto znamo traje i traje nazalost. 

Vani kad rodis kod kuce asistirano imas odgovarajucu skrb za bebu nakon rodjenja. Recimo, cure su ovdje spominjale da im se bebi dodje doma izvaditi krv iz pete. Sta mislite zasto to rade??? zbog screeninga nekih bolesti koji se inace redovito obavlja u rodilistu i nije nikakva zafrkancija. Ja sam za to da se zakonski stisne neodgovorne roditelje (cak i ako je porod prosao o.k) jer recimo bebi nisu radjeni ti screening testovi koji su propisani. problem je da ce se neodgovorni roditelji uvijek moci izvuci na cinjenicu da nisu planirali roditi doma, da im se tako dogodilo ako bi doslo do bilo cega nezeljenog tijekom takvog poroda. Onda im je tesko dokazati krivicu. 

TinnaZ:



> Mene fascinira da je tvoja prabaka radila vanjski okret bebe koje su okrenute zatkom, a kako je uopće znala da je beba zatkom bez ultrazvuka ... kaj se uopće nešto može znati bez ultrazvuka, dripa i ostalih tehno-medikalija


To se uci i dan danas,vanjski pregled trudnice, znaci moras vanjskim pipanjem trbuha znati odrediti glavicu, guzu, itd. znaci prije poroda, izvana. Ubite me sad, ali mislim da se ti hvatovi tijekom pregleda zovu Leopold Pavlikovi hvatovi. Kad nije bilo UZV imao si samo njih. 
Kad se cerviks otvori onda je lako. 


Nego sad cu ja vodje nesto pitati a palo mi je napamet u kontekstu onog zvanja hitne i policije. Pod uvjetom da smo u HR, znaci ne negdje u NL i li Svedskoj, vec kod nas gdje nema asistiranog poroda kod kuce kao opcije: da li biste zvali hitnu, policiju bilo koga da vam se ucini da cujete da netko radja u stanu pored vas, nije bitno gdje??? Pitam zbog potencijalnig cedomorstva. Cinjenica jest u HR da je prosle i ove godine otkriveno dosta slucajeva cedomorstva i uglavnom nije bio slucaj da je netko rodio u bolnici, otisao doma pa ona ubio vlastito dijete.  Uglavnom se radilo o bebi rodjenoj u tajnosti. E sad u svjetlu te cinjenice ja kad bi cula ili bi mi se ucinilo da netko u blizini radja mogu pomislit samodvije stvari: ili se odlucio na porod doma neasistirano ili zeli roditi u tajnosti i rijesiti se djeteta. Ja bi zbog ove druge mogucnosti zvala policiju. Znam da ce ovo vjerojatno naici na opcu osudu ali pitam vas o konkretnoj situaciji i kako biste postupili. Bas me zanima. Cisto jer me ova zamisljena situacija natjerala na razmisljanje sto ucinit. Nakon onog dvostrukog cedomorstva u Gradisci, sigurna sam da se ne bi pravila da nisam nista cula.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Andora, za babice koje idu u kucne porode ce ti napisati cure koj eimaju to iskustvo poroda doma sta konkretno nose sa sobom. 

Za ovo prvo sto pitas vrela voda im je bila nacin sterilizacije, sve sto su koristili bi proslo kroz vrelu vodu, rucnici su im sluzili kao komprese.

----------


## Andora

a neasistirani porodi? ništa?

(pa i logično je da laici ne mašu alatkama dolje.   :Idea:  )

----------

> mozda sam offtopic (ustvari, znam da jesam) - ali i na asistiranom bolnickom porodu u velikom se broju slucajeva dogadja da se dijete dovodi u opasnost, a to cine strucnjaci, i mahom za to ne odgovaraju


tuzbi itekako ima, a cinjenica da mi ne zivimo u pravnoj drzavi kakvoj bi trebali , po meni, ne umanjuje cinjenicu da je zena, svjesno se odlucujuci za neasistirani porod kod kuce, dovela dijete u opasnost.

----------


## litala

ok, mozda se nisam dobro "odrazila"...

ne mislim da tuzbi i odstetnih zahtjeva nema. daleko od toga. i znam (radim u dnevnim novinama) da je najveci buuum onaj koji ima najvise nula  :Sad:  i da to obavezno izadje u javnost.


nesto drugo me zanima.

kod odluke roditelja da neasistirano rodi doma, roditelji su iskljucivo odgovorni i tuzba prema njima (u slucaju ugrozenog zivota ili nedajboze cedomorstva) ide od institucije (drzavno tuzilastvo, tkogod).

kod odluke da se rodi u bolnici (dakle asistirano), a negdje gdje je to legalno i kod kuce ali asistirano, tuzba u slucaju loseg "ishoda" za dijetei/ili majku ide od roditelja prema bolnici (primalji).

ono sto me zanima (stvarno nisam upucena u to) je: postoji li sluzba koja bi pratila kako se "asistiranje" u bolnicama provodi, jesu li postovana sva pravila struke, je li dijete i/ili majka u ikojem trenutku dovedeno u opasnost, postoji li tuzba koju ne podizu roditelji?

zasto pitam? zato sto znam ovo -  kod dvije moje prijateljice (obje trudnoce uredne, porodi krenuli spontano u terminu) su se pri porodu zaredale poprilicne pogresne procjene dezurnih i nadleznih ginekologa/porodnicara (kod jedne je to rezultiralo reanimacijom djeteta, boravkom donesenog djeteta u inkubatoru iducih deset dana, cijelim nizom pregleda i  posjeta lijecnicima...). ono sto je nama, ovdje, lokalno, znakovito je to da se oba puta radilo o istom dezurnom porodnicaru... kad se u razgovoru s njima i clanovima njihovih obitelji poteglo pitanje o odgovornosti lijecnika, odgovor je oba puta bio isti - trauma je bila prevelika, ne zele opet prolaziti kroz to, nek su dosli doma zivi i zdravi (s poroda! helou!!  :shock: ). jedna je odlucila da ce to prvo dijete neko duze vrijeme ostati jedincem, druga je nakon dvije i pol godine ponovila iskustvo, opet sa slicnim "postupnikom"...

i ono sto meni sad tu bode oci je - ako tada roditelji/obitelj ne potegne, nitko nece i nikom nista... a toga, mislim da smo svi svjesni - ima podosta.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Puno toga se na tom podrucju mijenja, samo kao i sve promjene, ne dolazi nista preko noci, vani se bolnice recimo u USA sluzbeno rangiraju za pojedina podrucja, svake godine, i internim kontrolama je stoga u interesu da sami otkriju i sankcioniraju ono lose jer im takvi ljudi svojom nestrucnoscu jednostavno ruse statistike. Kod nas se situacija isto mijenja u smislu da mi konkretno nakon bilo kakvog ozbiljnijeg zbivanja nakon dezurstva osim sto to referiramo dobijemo od sefa sluzbeni upit da napisemo detaljno pismeno izvjesce o tom dogadjaju. Ali valjda je generalna percepcija da to nije tako. Recimo, kao specijalizant sam cak pisala izvjesce o tome kad se bolesnik poskliznuo i pao te se nazalost teze ozlijedio. U svim tim situacijama je odgovornost nadredjenih da pokrenu bilo disciplinski postupak, bilo postupak na Komori pred odgovarajucim strucnim tijelima itd.... naravno da je vani to puno bolje regulirano. 

Medjutim generalna percepcija je ipak dominantno takva da recimo u svom postu Litala pod navodnike stavlja "nesavjesnost" roditelja u slucaju neasistiranog poroda jer je ta nesavijesnost naravno upitna, a kao pandan tome u kontekstu poroda u bolnici, u istoj recenici su lose procjene i krive pretpostavke porodnicara naravno bez navodnika, jer je to ipak neupitno. To je jednostavno tako. 


Nego nitko da odgovori na ono moje postavljeno pitanje koje me nakon svega zaokupilo vezano na ovu temu. Mozda malo off topik ali je realno moguce.

----------


## Zorana

ja bi sasvim sigurno pozvala nekoga. 
To bi valjda bila cisto instinktivna reakcija. Sjedis doma, cujes nekakve sumnjive zvukove, pocne ti zvoniti u glavi da nesto mozda nije ok i pozoves policiju.

----------


## litala

hvala ti na odgovoru, fancy, drago mi je cuti od insajdera da se stvari mijenjaju na bolje...

ali, dozvoli da primijetim, u prvom sam postu i "nesavjesne" roditelje i "asistiranje" u bolnici stavila u navodnike...

ako cemo krenut sad brojat gdje sam ih sve stavila i kome nisam... mogu slobodno izaci iz rasprave. 

nije mi bila namjera da cinim razliku izmedju jacine odgovornosti onih koji sudjeluju.

----------


## mama courage

> prepoznaje se i na temelju problema koji se jave, u trudnoci ili tijekom porodjaja


a problem koji se mogao pojavit tijekom neasistiranog poroda doma tko je to trebao prepoznati ? petra il marko? 

puhovi - sw mama ti je odgovorila. 

litala - 


> dozvoli da primijetim, u prvom sam postu i "nesavjesne" roditelje i "asistiranje" u bolnici stavila u navodnike... .


mislim da grijesis (s pravnog stanovista) sto uopce ta dva pojma stavljas u istu ravan. njihove odgovornosti nisu iste, tj. ne mogu se usporediti, niti bi (pravna) osnova po kojoj bi se oni mogli goniti bila ista. cak ovako na prvi pogled - i s pravom - mogu reci da je odgovornost strucnjaka "veca". tako da nema zbora o nekoj nepravdi (naravno izuzimajuci inace kaos hrv. pravosudja, al to je vec problematika za sebe).

----------


## fancy usisivac

Dopustam da sam ja krajnje subjektivna kao insajder pa mi se ovo




> razlika je u tome sto ce kod neasistiranog kucnog poroda netko "izvana" naci za shodno da kazneno goni *"nesavjesne"* i ugrozavajuce roditelje zbog opasnih radnji, a kod bolnickog asistiranog poroda roditelji moraju biti ti koji ce "ganjanje" pokrenuti... ili su i onda (po analogiji da smo uvijek odgovorni za svoje izbore - pa u jednom slucaju sami biramo neasistirani porod kod kuce i sve sto ide uz njega, a u drugom kompletnu bolnicku proceduru i sve sto ide uz nju...) iskljucivo roditelji odgovorni pa shodno tome ne moze nitko "izvana" ganjati recimo porodnicara zbog *losih procjena i krivih pretpostavki?* 
> 
> nekako ucinilo kao naglasavanje da roditelji u slucaju loseg ishoda neasistiranog poroda mogu i ne moraju biti krivi a da porodnicar u bolnici zbog jednako loseg ishoda je svakako odgovoran jer je to rezultat njegove krive procjene i pretpostavke. Kod roditelja se nekako uvijek ogradjujemo od njihove moguce odgovornosti  u tom slucaju. Meni se cini da diskutiramo potpuno mirno pa ne vidim svrhu vda se bilo tko ovdje nadje uvrijedjen i povlaci iz rasprave. Iako ne bi bio prvi put da me se na ovom podforumu proglasi nedobronamjernom i nekulturnom. Ali eto, prihvacam taj rizik unatoc iskustvu na drugom topiku.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ispravljam samo da mi je zabunom i drugi odlomak otisao u quotano, znaci drugi odlomak je moj komentar a ne citiranje.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Dopustam da sam ja krajnje subjektivna kao insajder pa mi se ovo 




> razlika je u tome sto ce kod neasistiranog kucnog poroda netko "izvana" naci za shodno da kazneno goni "nesavjesne" i ugrozavajuce roditelje zbog opasnih radnji, a kod bolnickog asistiranog poroda roditelji moraju biti ti koji ce "ganjanje" pokrenuti... ili su i onda (po analogiji da smo uvijek odgovorni za svoje izbore - pa u jednom slucaju sami biramo neasistirani porod kod kuce i sve sto ide uz njega, a u drugom kompletnu bolnicku proceduru i sve sto ide uz nju...) iskljucivo roditelji odgovorni pa shodno tome ne moze nitko "izvana" ganjati recimo porodnicara zbog losih procjena i krivih pretpostavki?


nekako ucinilo kao naglasavanje da roditelji u slucaju loseg ishoda neasistiranog poroda mogu i ne moraju biti krivi a da porodnicar u bolnici zbog jednako loseg ishoda je svakako odgovoran jer je to rezultat njegove krive procjene i pretpostavke. Kod roditelja se nekako uvijek ogradjujemo od njihove moguce odgovornosti u tom slucaju. Meni se cini da diskutiramo potpuno mirno pa ne vidim svrhu vda se bilo tko ovdje nadje uvrijedjen i povlaci iz rasprave. Iako ne bi bio prvi put da me se na ovom podforumu proglasi nedobronamjernom i nekulturnom. Ali eto, prihvacam taj rizik unatoc iskustvu na drugom topiku. 



Ovo je samo bila tehnicka prepravka mog posta da ne bi bilo zabune oko kvotanog dijela. Znaci, ovako je moj pretposljednji post trebao izgledati ali mi je krivo otisao.

----------


## sw mama

> kod odluke da se rodi u bolnici (dakle asistirano), a negdje gdje je to legalno i kod kuce ali asistirano, tuzba u slucaju loseg "ishoda" za dijetei/ili majku ide od roditelja prema bolnici (primalji).


ovo ti nije tocno uvijek, premda najcesce jest. Jest zato sto se odvjetnici polakome i znaju da ce vise imati od odstete bolnice nego osobe. Bolnica, ako izgubi spor, nadoknadu stete moze traziti od odgovorne osobe.  Za osobu tj. lijecnika gotovo uvijek se provodi interna istraga drzavnog odvjetnistva, prikupljaju se podaci i ako se ustanovi pogreska, podize se tuzba. 
druga je stvar kako to kod nas funkcinira u praksi, a na taj teren zaista ne bih jer je jalovo o tome diskutirati ako diskutiramo samo zato da se dokaze da je neasistirani porod doma dobro rjesenje jer i u bolnicama ima onih koji ne znaju sto rade.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Citat: 
> zato što je netko rodio? od kad je to postao zločin 
> 
> procitati kazneni zakon, toplo preporucujem. kazna za dovodjenje druge osobe u opasnost (a na neasistiranom porodu to je dijete) predvidjena je od godine na vise, a moze se zamijeniti novcanom..


swenova mama, žalosno razmišljanje, jako žalosno. šteta što ne postoji smajlić kojem pada mrak na oči...
*nitko* na tom svijetu mene ne može i ne smije natjerati da prihvatim liječničke intervencije ako ja na to ne pristajem, *ja* sam odgovorna za svoje dijete i odluka pripada meni, kojoj je i najviše stalo do tog djeteta, *ja* sam odrasla i znam što mogu, a što ne mogu i ne želim nikakve tutore, želim onakvu i onoliku pomoć kakvu sama izaberem, odluka je isključivo na meni! da li odgovornost za brigu o djetetu pripada prvo državi, pa tek onda roditeljima? tko si može uzeti pravo na apsolutnu istinu? gdje su *dokazi* da je moje dijete više ugroženo ako ga rodim sama doma? gdje su *dokazi*  da sam ga ugrozila? nikakva statistika to ne može potkrijepiti, jer je broj bolničkih poroda s nepovoljnim ishodom sigurno veći od broja neasistiranih kućnih s istim ako se uzmu u obzir zdrave trudnice. nisam pravnik, ali sigurna sam da ni pravno ovo što si ti napisala nikako ne drži vodu. trebalo bi prvo dokazati da rađanje samo po sebi dovodi u opasnost djetetov život. uostalom, ta tvrdnja, koja se stalno ponavlja, da žena "nek samo ugrožava svoj život, ako želi (kad smo već kod toga, samoubojstvo je protuzakonito, pa možda bi mene, recimo, isto tako trebalo procesurati pod optužbom da sam pokušala samoubojstvo, slijedom iste logike.), ali nema pravo dovesti u opasnost djetetov život, je jedna najobičnija licemjerna i nedovoljno promišljena floskula.
da baš i piše negdje u nekom zakonu  "zabranjeno je ženama rađati samima", što naravno ne piše, ni to me ne bi nimalo omelo, jer *ne dam* svoju slobodu i svoju mogućnost izbora, kao što me nije smelo ni po pitanju cijepljenja prvog djeteta, jer sam odgovorno i na osnovi informacija kojima sam raspolagala, te argumenata za i protiv, odlučila da je bolje ne cijepiti ga. isto tako sam odlučila i roditi doma, a na umu mi nije bilo da li se to meni više "sviđa" ili ne, nego jedino i isključivo dobrobit mog djeteta.
fancy usisavač, ako bi čula da ti se susjeda porađa doma, pa mogla bi joj naprosto pokucati na vrata i pitati ju da li je sve u redu :? . pa, ti si bar liječnica!? mislim, ako bi ti stvarno jedini motiv zvanja policije bila mogućnost da susjeda rađa doma jer je nakanila počiniti čedomorstvo!?
dajte ljudi, nemojte biti tako uskogrudni i zadojeni autoritarizmom.
primijetila sam da mene osobno nitko od vas nije nijednom prozvao i hvala vam na tome, ali na ovo sam ipak morala reagirati.
previše se stvari prihvaća nekritički i bez promišljanja samo zato što je takva ustaljena praksa. to me podsjeća na anegdotu iz vremena kad sam bila podstanar u nekom selu. (volimo prirodu) tamo je maltene jednom tjedno nestajalo struje. na moje čuđenje i negodovanje mještani su reagirali još većim čuđenjem i negodovanjem, tvrdeći da je to normalno i da tak treba biti, samo zato što su se na to navikli.  :Smile:  
koliko vas bi, recimo, bilo osupnuto da vam kažem da se u nizozemskoj, čiji se model opetovano spominje, trudnice uopće nijednom ne pregledava ginekološki tokom trudnoće? jedan jedini put me je, na početku trudnoće, pregledala babica, jer sam imala neko manje krvarenje i bila izvan sebe zbog toga, no na sreću ustanovila je da je krvarenje bilo iz ranice na grliću i ni jednom me nije od onda vaginalno pregledala. No, zato sam tokom cijele trudnoće išla k njoj i mogla sam ju pitati sve što sam htjela, dogovoriti se oko poroda, iznijeti sve svoje želje i biti mirna, znajući da će mi ona doći na porod. cijelo to vrijeme mi je valjda jedan jedini put uzela krv, jedan jedini put sam bila ko specijalista - na ultrazvuku, a ostatak vremena me je samo vagala, mjerila mi tlak i kontrolirala urin! kako biste, recimo, reagirali, da vam neka prijateljica kaže da tokom trudnoće nije ni jednom bila kod ginekologa, ovdje u hrvatskoj? nekako si mislim da bi je proglasili ludom i neodgovornom. netko bi se mogao sjetiti i da takve osobe treba kazneno procesuirati! ne bi me iznenadilo!
ja sam tokom ove trudnoće bila kod vrle dr. m. u hebrangovoj, priželjkujući isto takav odnos povjerenja, mogućnost da postavim pitanja koja me muče i da se umirim ako me nešto brine, međutim shvatila sam da takve skrbi u hr. nema i da ako dođem kod ginekologa, to mogu isključivo ako želim pregled, a pitanja mogu postaviti onako usput. ja sam prvi put došla jer sam se odlučila na ultrazvuk,  osjećala sam da ću biti mirnija ako znam da je sve ok, premda sam to ionako osjećala. učinila sam to, doduše s laganim žaljenjem, jer sam čitala da postoji sumnja da ultrazvuk ima određeno nepovoljno djelovanje na plod, što nije dokazano, ali ni opovrgnuto.
nisam željela ni amniocentozu, ni hrpu drugih stvari koje je dr. željela da napravim, što je ona dočekala s nerazumijevanjem. nisam željela ni vaginalne preglede i na tome bi i ostalo da mi nije trebala neka potvrda. e, tu me je dr. m (ovaj put starija, inače sam išla mlađoj) zgrabila, ispregledala (grubo!), izultrazvucirala (nisam željela još jedan uzv, ali *ucijenila* me je!), da bi na kraju svega, sva blistajući, rekla da je sve da ne može biti bolje (što sam ja ionako znala, ali bilo je bitno da se ona u to uvjeri), pa me je pitala: "koliko vam je bila teška prva beba?" 3600 g, velim ja. "i ova bude vam takva" - veli ona - "a kakav vam je bio porod?" lagan, velim ja. "i ovaj bu vam takav! imate prekrasnu zdjelicu!" - no, to je bilo vrlo lijepo od nje, posebno (pomalo smiješna) izjava o zdjelici, ujedno jedino što sam doživjela na tragu podrške i lijepih riječi koje smatram vrlo važnima kad je u pitanju briga za trudnice, (valjda je svima jasno kroz kakva psihička stanja prolaze trudnice, pa i kako stres može djelovati na njih) i ne umanjuje činjenicu da mi je nasilno nametnula nešto što ja nisam htjela, a smatram potencijalno štetnim.
uglavnom, baš mi i ne zaslužuju onaj ugled koji imaju među alternativcima.
a skrb za trudnice i rodilje u hrvatskoj po meni je na sasvim pogrešnim temeljima.

----------


## suncokret

Potpuno se slažem da skrb za trudnice i rodilje u Hrvatskoj nije još kakva bi trebala biti, ali te stvari seneće same od sebe mijenjati. Ako skrb nije onakva kakvu trebamo treba raditi na tome da se ona prilagodi našim potrebama, a ne izbjegavati medicinsku skrb.
Što se tiče vag pregleda u trudnoći mislim da oni ne bi trebali biti rutina pri svakom pregledu i ne vjerujem da bilo tko može trudnicu na njega  prisiliti. Ako ginekolog nije za dogovor uvijek ga se može promijeniti.
A što se tiče usporedbi sa drugim zemljama u kojima se trudnoće vode bez UZV- rado bi mislila da je to zbog dobrobiti majki i njihove djece, ali uvjerena sam da je to prvenstveno zato jer se na taj način uštedi mnogo novca.
I nije točno da se u tzv. razvijenojim zemljama ne sankcioniraju trudnice koje ne dolaze na preglede: u Austriji će im npr. biti smanjena porodiljna naknada.

----------


## ana.m

Ja ću se samo osvrnuti na ono što se odnosi na priču s portala. Sve to zvuči divno i krasno, i ja bih htjela tako(prirodno,u poznato, toplpom ambijentu) roditi, ali nema šanse da bih rađala sama s mužem, a pogotovo ne nakon prvog poroda koji ne znam kako bi uopće završio da nisam bila u bolnici nega doma sama s mužem. 
Da ću kod drugog poroda više toga zahtjevati sigurno hoću, da ću inzistirati na prirodnom porodu dokle god nismo ugroženi ni ja ni moje dijete hoću,a li ipak pod budnim okom onih koji mi mogu i pomoći ako se nešto zakomplicira. A daleko od toga da ne bih voljela roditi doma, bih ali isto uz nekoga stručnoga i nekoga tko bi znao što se treba raditi akos e stvari zakompliciraju.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

samo bih, da ne bude zabune, dodala da nemam ništa protiv ginekoloških pregleda, ali ne želim ih u trudnoći.
i još - nl. babica me nije tapšala i tješila, već je stvar u tome što nije vršila nikakav pritisak, niti me plašila kao ovi ovdje, i znala sam da joj se uvijek mogu obratiti ako imam neko pitanje.

----------


## flower

meni je skroz zanimljivo kako zapravo diskutiramo o izboru koji zapravo nije izbor - trenutno je izbor u hr - roditi u bolnici (pa sad varijacije na temu) ili roditi kuci (neasistirano ili asistirano ali nekako sve polulegalno i obavijeno mistikom i s cime sve ne)...
sama diskusija daje zapravo zanimljiv odogovor - treba zenama dati izbor, onima koje zele roditi u bolnici (sa svim varijacijama), onima koje zele roditi ambulantno, pa kod kuce (u svim varijantama)... problem je sto sad razgovaramo samo "ako bi bilo kad bi bilo" i sve dok nema stvarne mogucnosti izbora na skliskom smo terenu - dokazivanja svojih izbora. 
Bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti koliki bi prostor sluzbena medicina bila spremna pustiti iz svojih ruku, sad mi se cini da imaju sve... Koji su to mehanizmi u njima da imaju potrebu zadrzati svu moc?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> fancy usisavač, ako bi čula da ti se susjeda porađa doma, pa mogla bi joj naprosto pokucati na vrata i pitati ju da li je sve u redu  . pa, ti si bar liječnica!?


naravno da bi pokucala susjedi znaci poznatoj osobi. Govorim da ne zans o kome se radi i ne znas kakve su mu nakane. 




> koliko vas bi, recimo, bilo osupnuto da vam kažem da se u nizozemskoj, čiji se model opetovano spominje, trudnice uopće nijednom ne pregledava ginekološki tokom trudnoće? jedan jedini put me je, na početku trudnoće, pregledala babica, jer sam imala neko manje krvarenje i bila izvan sebe zbog toga, no na sreću ustanovila je da je krvarenje bilo iz ranice na grliću i ni jednom me nije od onda vaginalno pregledala. No, zato sam tokom cijele trudnoće išla k njoj i mogla sam ju pitati sve što sam htjela, dogovoriti se oko poroda, iznijeti sve svoje želje i biti mirna, znajući da će mi ona doći na porod. cijelo to vrijeme mi je valjda jedan jedini put uzela krv, jedan jedini put sam bila ko specijalista - na ultrazvuku, a ostatak vremena me je samo vagala, mjerila mi tlak i kontrolirala urin! kako biste, recimo, reagirali, da vam neka prijateljica kaže da tokom trudnoće nije ni jednom bila kod ginekologa, ovdje u hrvatskoj? nekako si mislim da bi je proglasili ludom i neodgovornom. netko bi se mogao sjetiti i da takve osobe treba kazneno procesuirati!


Koliko god si ti utvaras da si informirana ovim gore kvotanim si sama demanirala. Nije nikakav vaginalni pregled alfa i omega kontrola u trudnoci. I definitvno nije isto uopce ne ici na kontrole u trudnoci i to pokusvati izjednaciti sa skrbi koju u NL dobijes od babice. Iznenadila bi se koliko je tvoja babica podataka o tvojoj trudnoci dobila sve  sto si nabrojala a to ne mora nuzno biti vaginalni pregled. Ona tim svojim pregledom moze otkriti veliku vecinu patologije trudnoce iako se tebi to ne cini tako pa takve preglede stavljas u isti kos s nekontroliranjem tijekom trudnoce generalno. A ti su se grdo prevarila da je to jedno te isto. A ja ti odgovorno tvrdim da nije.  




> Bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti koliki bi prostor sluzbena medicina bila spremna pustiti iz svojih ruku, sad mi se cini da imaju sve... Koji su to mehanizmi u njima da imaju potrebu zadrzati svu moc?


U nasoj zemlju ce proci jos vremena dok ne sazriju uvjeti da asistirane porode kod kuce. Ako pazljivije proucite u svim zemljama kod kojih je on dozvoljen (sad opet naglasavam asistirani) prvo je perinatalni mortalitet pao na razinu ispod koje se smatra da ne moze biti cisto zbog patologije koja se ne da izbjeci razlicitih malformacija i slicno. Kad je perinatalna skrb dosegla tu rzavidnu razinu tek onda se legaliziralo porod kod kuce. Kod nas on jos nije na toj razini i znaci da se jos uvijek ima puno toga za raditi i na edukaciji zdravstvenih djelatnika i na svim drugim poljima.   A mi bi kao i uvijek u svemu volili da nam netko pokazu precicu do cilja. 

Postoje podaci da se kod prvorotkinja dok se nisu dobro selekcionirale bolesnice za porod kod kuce dogadjalo i do 40% transfera u bolnicu. To vam dovoljno govori o tome da na ishod ne utjecu samo nase zelje, intuicija i nase pravo na izbor vec i neki drugi kasnije u tim istim zemljama dobro definirani parametri temeljem kojih se selekcioniraju trudnice za porod kod kuce. Naravno, ako izuzmemo Ameriku u kojoj je velik broj neasistiranih poroda, ne zato sto to zene bas zarko zele vec i zbog cinjenice da tamo milijuni ljudi nemaju zdravstveno osiguranje tocnije populacija reda velicine cijele Poljske je neosigurana.

I ne pricamo mi ovdje bas o situaciji  "sto bi bilo kad bi bilo" kako kaze flower vec o tome da se zaista netko moze odluciti na neasistirani porod kod kuce dodatno potaknut pricom na portalu i romanticarskim prikazom istog na ovom topiku. Istina jest da u HR nemas izbor roditi doma asistirano ali ne znam kako se moze napisati da nema stvarne mogucnosti izbora neasistiranog poroda kod nas. Ne vidim sta to stoji na putu svima koji misle da je to dobar izbor, a koliko vidim na ovom i prethodnom zakljucanom topiku ima ih dosta koji misle da je neasistirani porod sasvim o.k. izbor.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Iznenadila bi se koliko je tvoja babica podataka o tvojoj trudnoci dobila sve sto si nabrojala a to ne mora nuzno biti vaginalni pregled. Ona tim svojim pregledom moze otkriti veliku vecinu patologije trudnoce iako se tebi to ne cini tako pa takve preglede stavljas u isti kos s nekontroliranjem tijekom trudnoce generalno.


otkud ti to, fancy usisavač? gdje sam ja to rekla? baš naprotiv, očigledno smatram da su te pretrage "alfa i omega", a ne neprestani vaginalni pregledi  i da se iz njih, upravo kao što si i ti rekla, može saznati ono najvažnije za praćenje trudnoće.



> Ako pazljivije proucite u svim zemljama kod kojih je on dozvoljen (sad opet naglasavam asistirani) prvo je perinatalni mortalitet pao na razinu ispod koje se smatra da ne moze biti cisto zbog patologije koja se ne da izbjeci razlicitih malformacija i slicno. Kad je perinatalna skrb dosegla tu rzavidnu razinu tek onda se legaliziralo porod kod kuce.


ne znam kaj si ti tak pažljivo proučavala, ali ovo pak si, bar što se tiče nizozemske - izmislila. kod njih nikada nije ni bila prekinuta praksa porađanja kod kuće.[/quote]

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

joj, bože dragi, romantika, te romantika, pa opet romantika? kakva mila romantika? ja vas niš ne kužim? di je tu romantika?
e a sad se spominje već i mistika! tu bi se već mogli zamisliti. pa zar nije rođenje i ulazak u život mističan događaj? nešto od čega mozak staje i dah zastaje od udivljenja? ne znam za vas, meni se čini da da.
još jedna, malo drugačija misao: ako žena u trenutku kad ostane trudna gubi pravo odlučivanja o svom zdravlju i svom tijelu, pa njeno tijelo, valjda, prelazi u ingerenciju države, onda trudna žena nije ništa drugo, nego hodajući inkubator!

----------


## trimama

I ja sam rodila prvo dijete u Nizozemskoj i babica me pratila kroz čitavu trudnoću.I istina je ovo što kaže Puhovi o.s.,nikada nije prekinuta praksa porađanja kod kuće,nego je rađanje u bolnici danas u NL, zapravo luksuz kojeg si mogu priuštiti samo vrlo imućni ljudi(koji uplaćuju vrlo skupo osiguranje) i trudnice koje imaju komplikacije tokom trudnoće i poroda.

Nemogućnost izbora asistiranog poroda kod kuće i skrb babice tijekom trudnoće kod nas u HR, za mene je bila jako frustrirajuća.

Nisam imala dovoljno hrabrosti roditi neasistirano kod kuće,mada sam se sva tri puta dobro pripremala,ali na kraju sam ipak sva tri puta došla u rodilište u zadnji čas i svaki put sam požalila, obzirom da je sve išlo tako lijepo i prirodno.

Ova priča sa portala nje nikakva romantika,za mene je to samo krajnost za koju se odlučila žena koja nije imala izbor, a imala je dovoljno hrabrosti poroditi se neasistirano.

Ja nisam imala hrabrosti,da jesam... bi!!!!

----------


## Mukica

nastavak na *Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 3. dio*

----------

